# Hi everyone,44 and pregnant,need some bump buddies



## Desperado167

Hi everyone,Hope to hear from u soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone,well am 44 today and 4 weeks and three days pregnant,:happydance:Am a mother of four and have had nine losses,am over the moon to be pregnant and it was the best present ever ,feel a bit lost moving from the ttc forum and hope all you lovely ladies can join me here,:hugs:So far things are going well:happydance:As I have sticky blood syndrome (which was diagnosed last year),I have to inject myself with clexane every morning in the tum,had been kind of worried about doing it but have found it fine and dandy:winkwink:,am attending the hospital weekly to check my hcg levels are rising and my first scan is the 16th of June ,am still very nervous as I know it's early days and am a poas addict and have so far done nine tests to make sure I am still pregnant,:dohh:Hope to hear from u soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Desperado 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY:happydance::happydance::happydance:

You are so brave I am needle phobic! You are so much more organised than I am- I don't think I really believe I am pregnant ( at least I can type it now- one step forward) so have not contacted my doctor/ told anyone anything.I too keep testing, only I keep using digital tests ( I thought that expense would be over for a while) as I did one early that said 2/3 then next day 1/2- so I panicked since I have had a few more 2/3 and have used up all the cheapie internet ones:blush:

:happydance:I would love to be your bump buddy:happydance: ( that almost makes it feel real):happydance:

I am 41 and I think 5 weeks pregnant today- not really sure though as my ovulation was to pot this cycle- for the first time in ages I used OPKs as well as my Saliva test but never got 1 positive- I never have using them weird I know! My partner and I have DS who is 9 and is the best thing that ever happened to us. I call him the best boy in the world but am going to have to think of something else now as bean may be a boy! Perhaps I will have the two best boys in the world? 

Anyway sorry for the essay I will stop for now- Sticky sticky thoughts to everyone:hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Another bump buddy here! I'm two days behing you hun!


Happy birthday!!!:cake:


----------



## Mellybelle

Desperado, do they think that 'sticky blood' was the cause of all of your losses? I'm yet to see my FS for the results of all my bloods, but if it was some kind of clotting disorder he has also told me that I will need clexane injections.


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> Desperado, do they think that 'sticky blood' was the cause of all of your losses? I'm yet to see my FS for the results of all my bloods, but if it was some kind of clotting disorder he has also told me that I will need clexane injections.

Hi Hun,yes they only discovered it last year ,after nine mc's,made me so angry as they had checked everything before and said they cudnt find anything,so hoping the jabs help,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies.....can I join you all....I am 4+2 today. 40 years young and this will be my 3rd...2 DD's 15 & 13. This will be my OH's first he is 32 :blush:

Hope you are all keeping well. I have been fine but cramping which is bugging me a bit. Sore boobs and frequent weeing but that's about it. I did this test yesterday at 4+1 as got my BFP on a Digi at 10dpo which said 1-2 so nice to see hormone levels rising!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/CameraCapture-328325c1-6b6b-4139-a26c-38145a6d25a6-1.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Hi Ladies.....can I join you all....I am 4+2 today. 40 years young and this will be my 3rd...2 DD's 15 & 13. This will be my OH's first he is 32 :blush:
> 
> Hope you are all keeping well. I have been fine but cramping which is bugging me a bit. Sore boobs and frequent weeing but that's about it. I did this test yesterday at 4+1 as got my BFP on a Digi at 10dpo which said 1-2 so nice to see hormone levels rising!
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/CameraCapture-328325c1-6b6b-4139-a26c-38145a6d25a6-1.jpg

Hi Hun off course u can join us ,the more the merrier ,I also had awful cramping a few days ago and was so worried but am now fine,think it's just the little bean snuggling in ,also got my result on a digi 10 dpo,digi is now up to 2-3 weeks,thank god ,hey lucky u ,u have a toyboy whoop whoop :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> Another bump buddy here! I'm two days behing you hun!
> 
> 
> Happy birthday!!!:cake:

Thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Hi Glowstar, Mellybelle

It is lovely to see all these names I recognise from the TTC boards :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi unnamed :hugs:,try not to worry Hun,go see your doctor ,u will be fine and then u will prob have to wait a while for your hospital apt and by then u will be dying to see your little bean ,I know it's hard Hun but u really will feel better once u have seen the doc :hugs:,am here for u every step of the way :hugs:,I have a ten year old son and I call him the best boy in the world also lol,cos he is :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Ha ha desperado!!! yes I consider myself very lucky because he is super gorgeous...but then I am biased :haha::haha:

Great to see so many ladies here....it's surprising me actually how many of us are getting/have got BFP's relatively quickly!!

TMI!! had a BD for the first time this morning.....mega worried now but don't want to completely ruin our sex life so thought it was better to try and carry on as normal. :wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

ooo just noticed it's your birthday...happy birthday!! :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

unnamed said:


> Hi Glowstar, Mellybelle
> 
> It is lovely to see all these names I recognise from the TTC boards :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I agree...and may many more join us here!


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Ha ha desperado!!! yes I consider myself very lucky because he is super gorgeous...but then I am biased :haha::haha:
> 
> Great to see so many ladies here....it's surprising me actually how many of us are getting/have got BFP's relatively quickly!!
> 
> TMI!! had a BD for the first time this morning.....mega worried now but don't want to completely ruin our sex life so thought it was better to try and carry on as normal. :wacko:

Lucky u ,well I have told dh he has no chance for a while,was pestering me this morning and I told him it was my birthday not his ,:haha::haha:,really positive to see everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Omi

Just wanted to add Desperado that my first scan date is 16th too....im terrified and very, very exited!! Wish you all the best, Mrs!! :dust: xxx


----------



## unnamed

Thanks Desperado,

The only thing is that everyone knows me in the doctors surgery ( even if I don't know them) due to me being a teacher in the local school. The last time I was pregnant one of the doctors in the surgery (not mine) congratulated my mum before I had told her! She was really upset- so was I!. So I think I will leave it for a while yet even though I am desperate to see beany:happydance: 

Omi I love your sticky bean animation in your avatar. Can I use it?


----------



## Desperado167

Omi said:


> Just wanted to add Desperado that my first scan date is 16th too....im terrified and very, very exited!! Wish you all the best, Mrs!! :dust: xxx

Same to u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:,we can all be terrified and excited together .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Thanks Desperado,
> 
> The only thing is that everyone knows me in the doctors surgery ( even if I don't know them) due to me being a teacher in the local school. The last time I was pregnant one of the doctors in the surgery (not mine) congratulated my mum before I had told her! She was really upset- so was I!. So I think I will leave it for a while yet even though I am desperate to see beany:happydance:
> 
> Omi I love your sticky bean animation in your avatar. Can I use it?

That is awful,am sure u were angry,I totally see your point then:hugs:Well sure give it a few more weeks till it has sunk in and u are feeling more comfortable with things,u have all of us on here to cum and talk to whenever u need us ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Desperado167 said:


> unnamed said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Desperado,
> 
> The only thing is that everyone knows me in the doctors surgery ( even if I don't know them) due to me being a teacher in the local school. The last time I was pregnant one of the doctors in the surgery (not mine) congratulated my mum before I had told her! She was really upset- so was I!. So I think I will leave it for a while yet even though I am desperate to see beany:happydance:
> 
> Omi I love your sticky bean animation in your avatar. Can I use it?
> 
> That is awful,am sure u were angry,I totally see your point then:hugs:Well sure give it a few more weeks till it has sunk in and u are feeling more comfortable with things,u have all of us on here to cum and talk to whenever u need us ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Desperado


----------



## Carlimad

Hi Everyone. Hope it&#8217;s ok for me to join in. Firstly congratulations to all of you and I wish you a good and happy pregnancy. I am 42 with no previous children and have had 2 mmc&#8217;s and a chemical. I am currently just over 6 weeks pregnant and an early scan on Friday showed 1 sac, 2 embryos but one heartbeat. Have been told that the second heartbeat may develop later as there is always one stronger than the other. I am now stressing that I have 2 babies in 1 sac and, having read up on identical twins, hoping that there will at least be a membrane separating them or there could be serious complications. I have also been told that my right ovary not working properly &#8211; and may have cyst (and I have been told all this in broken English as I am currently in Spain and don&#8217;t speak much Spanish) so I am currently on progesterone pessaries. Also now put on at least 10 days bed rest (which is already doing my head in on day 2) until I go for next scan on 13th June. Why is life so complicated sometimes &#8211; so confused, don&#8217;t even know which forum I should be on: 1st trimester, over 35&#8217;s or twins and multiples &#8211; confused.com


----------



## Desperado167

Hi carlimad,am so sorry for your losses Hun and here is def the rite place to be ,congrats on your preg:hugs:,am so sorry u are having an awful time,must be so difficult,an not too sure about twin pregnancies but I hope and pray everything will work out for you,hope I can help u thru the next 8 days and u can cum here and talk whenever u feel the need,stay positive Hun,thinking and praying for you,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi Desperado and all you other lovely ladies. I'm a little bit in front of you all but hope it's ok to join. I'm 41 and this is our first after MMC 18 months ago and 2 chemicals recently. 

I never used to be a POAS addict but when I got this BFP I think I POASed every day for 2 weeks! I was a little bit obsessed to say the least.

Happy and healthy 9 months to us all. x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0042.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Desperado167

truly_blessed said:


> Hi Desperado and all you other lovely ladies. I'm a little bit in front of you all but hope it's ok to join. I'm 41 and this is our first after MMC 18 months ago and 2 chemicals recently.
> 
> I never used to be a POAS addict but when I got this BFP I think I POASed every day for 2 weeks! I was a little bit obsessed to say the least.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to us all. x

Hi Hun ,:hugs:Course u can join us :hugs: so sorry for your losses :hugs::hugs:,Tomorrow will be my tenth or eleventh test ::dohh: how far along are u ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

8 weeks and 3 today, got another scan on thursday at 9 weeks so fingers crossed we'll see something resembling a baby this time rather than a little blob. I managed to stop myself doing any more tests once I got 3+ on the digi :haha:, well I think I might have done one or two more sneaky ones to wean myself off but I've left them alone now for about 3 weeks. Next it will be the doppler thing I just know it. I wanted one last time but didn't get around to buying one. This time I decided I wasn't going to get one but now I'm like .... hmmmmm would be nice to be able to hear it every so often.


----------



## Omi

I did my last test yesterday truly_blessed..3+ too :blush: And ive already had a look on ebay for good dopplers and they're not even that expensive. A hi bebe went for £25 tonight. Ok, it was used but it looked mint and who needs a new one anyway? Im so gonna get one if i can :happydance: 

Fx everybody :dust: xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

Omi :hugs: I am so pleased for you. I know it's been a long journey and it's so lovely when you see someone like you finally get their BFP. 

I was looking at the angelsounds dopplers last time. I'm too busy snaffling up all the maternity wear on ebay at the minute but will move onto dopplers soon. .. just to get any idea of the price of course. I wasn't buying anything until 12 weeks but have already bought a bundle of 7 or 8 items, 2 tops last night and a top, a dress and a pair of linen trousers tonight! Think I've spent about £60 so not a lot really for the items I've got.

My CBFM was used from ebay as well. No point paying a fortune for stuff like that I say. Just not quite reday to sell it on yet though.


----------



## Desperado167

truly_blessed said:


> 8 weeks and 3 today, got another scan on thursday at 9 weeks so fingers crossed we'll see something resembling a baby this time rather than a little blob. I managed to stop myself doing any more tests once I got 3+ on the digi :haha:, well I think I might have done one or two more sneaky ones to wean myself off but I've left them alone now for about 3 weeks. Next it will be the doppler thing I just know it. I wanted one last time but didn't get around to buying one. This time I decided I wasn't going to get one but now I'm like .... hmmmmm would be nice to be able to hear it every so often.

Well done you :hugs:That is fab,I can't wait to get past 8 weeks and hear the heartbeat,:hugs:Think I will prob keep testing till I see 3 plus weeks ,keep thinking it's gonna go back down to 1-2 weeks :dohh:The Doppler is def going on my wish list ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

I have a doppler I bought during my last pregnancy. I am gonna try to stay well away from that things until I'm at least 15w!!


----------



## Glowstar

Ha ha we will have to get a list going on the Angel Sounds...don't want to start a bidding war with each other on Ebay :haha::haha:

I'm still testing daily!! love seeing the line getting darker! Think I will stop when I see 3+ on the digi!


----------



## herbie

hi girls can i join:hugs::hugs:
i"m 40 yrs old and this will be no.7
i have 4 boys and a girl but lost a little boy at 19 weeks on new years day:cry:
we are over the moon, really thought that maybe my last pregnancy was my last shot
m/w is gonna ring this week with a scan date, i am high risk due to having a tubal reversal so hopefully beanie is in the right place:thumbup:xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Ha ha we will have to get a list going on the Angel Sounds...don't want to start a bidding war with each other on Ebay :haha::haha:
> 
> I'm still testing daily!! love seeing the line getting darker! Think I will stop when I see 3+ on the digi!

Me too glowstar,am completely addicted ,have spent a small fortune but I love love love seeing the line cumin up ,:haha::haha:Sad me,never:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning herbie,:hugs:,how are you :hugs:so glad u and I are here now after being in the ttc forum together :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone,how u all doing,well happy one week for me today since I first discovered I was pregnant:happydance::happydance:,am so so happy ,did a frer this morning and it was fabulous,really dark,:thumbup:Hospital apt tomorrow to recheck bloods and am finally feeling optimistic,nurse wasn't very pleasant last time and sniffed at me wen she saw my age which has since gone from 43-44 ,so am going armed with my ten shiny tests and a whole heap of attitude ready for her :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## truly_blessed

Go desperado! Stuff your shiny tests right in their faces if they act the same with you. only had scan with fertility nurse so far so not bumped into too many professionals with opinions yet . I think fertility nurse didn't realise I was 40 cos she said I'd saved them a fortune by getting pregnant naturally. Midwife on Wed so hopefully I'll get a nice one. 

Happy 1 week knowing, just realised I'll be 5 weeks knowing tonight. It actually seems like time isn't standing still when I look at it like that.:happydance:

Felt a bit sick again this morning, really didn't want to eat but I know I feel better once I do so forced some cereal and toast down and its passed now .... Fingers crossed. I was on slimming world and just having a banana every morning and felt sick an hour or so later every day but since eating more breakfast its been a lot better. 

Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## herbie

is it a week already hun!!!!
wow!!!! i hope our pregnancys go as quick lol xxxx
hope all goes ok today hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Truly-blessed,t,do u have morning sickness?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> is it a week already hun!!!!
> wow!!!! i hope our pregnancys go as quick lol xxxx
> hope all goes ok today hun :hugs::hugs:

Thanks Hun,:hugs::hugs:Hope time flies and we have our little bundle:baby::baby:wen are u due?


----------



## truly_blessed

Well done on the weightloss, that's great, I think it helped me too but i only had about 2 stone to loose. Was on it 12 months and managed about 23 pounds but there's no way i coyld carry it on now. Struggle to eat a lot of the time and when i do its usually bread or sweets. I had a banana the other day and felt so sick afterwards. 

I've only been sick once, about 9am, and tmi but it was all banana! That was a week and half ago. I just feel sick every couple of days then nothing for another few days then it comes back. Today is one of those days so trying to keep eating.


----------



## Desperado167

truly_blessed said:


> Well done on the weightloss, that's great, I think it helped me too but i only had about 2 stone to loose. Was on it 12 months and managed about 23 pounds but there's no way i coyld carry it on now. Struggle to eat a lot of the time and when i do its usually bread or sweets. I had a banana the other day and felt so sick afterwards.
> 
> I've only been sick once, about 9am, and tmi but it was all banana! That was a week and half ago. I just feel sick every couple of days then nothing for another few days then it comes back. Today is one of those days so trying to keep eating.[/QUOTE :hugs:I was really sick with my daughter ,lost three stone with the ms,never have it wen I am preg with boys,just girls,great u lost all that weight too,am sure u feel much better,I still have about 40 pound to lose and so far I havent been hungry and dh is forcing me too eat,i do have a banana every morning with my folic acid and aspirin and then do my clexane jab,really miss tea thou as i made a determined effort and gave up caffeine,xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Hello Ladies :flower:
I have just got my BFP, i am 38 in few months...Today is 13dpo and i am still so shocked, really really thought AF was on its way, felt hormonal, very sore (.)(.) and yesturday started getting some AF cramps. I dont know what made me test this morning as i believed it would be a waste of time....but what i shock i got, a beautiful shock. Planned on telling hubby when he got in tonight but he called me a little while ago and i just couldnt hold it in, he said he felt i was as i have 'just looked different lately'. Now i have my BFP so many things make sense...all i have wanted to eat this last week is sausages or chip shop chips:blush:(not the healthiest of fancies):blush: sounded like i had a cold on saturday morning but by afternoon it had gone:shrug: On 7dpo i had a very bad pain in left side that lastest for about 2 mins,it made me stop walking and grip hubby s hand then a dull ache for about an hour...inplantation i am guessing...
Sorry for rambling....
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

So so happy for u Hun,another bump buddie from the ttc,didn't I tell u that it was implantation pains ,I knew cos mine were just the same ,so glad I was rite:haha:Wud have been devastated for u Hun if af had arrived,So excited now I cud just feel it in my bones lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## binlidsrock

Carlimad said:


> Hi Everyone. Hope its ok for me to join in. Firstly congratulations to all of you and I wish you a good and happy pregnancy. I am 42 with no previous children and have had 2 mmcs and a chemical. I am currently just over 6 weeks pregnant and an early scan on Friday showed 1 sac, 2 embryos but one heartbeat. Have been told that the second heartbeat may develop later as there is always one stronger than the other. I am now stressing that I have 2 babies in 1 sac and, having read up on identical twins, hoping that there will at least be a membrane separating them or there could be serious complications. I have also been told that my right ovary not working properly  and may have cyst (and I have been told all this in broken English as I am currently in Spain and dont speak much Spanish) so I am currently on progesterone pessaries. Also now put on at least 10 days bed rest (which is already doing my head in on day 2) until I go for next scan on 13th June. Why is life so complicated sometimes  so confused, dont even know which forum I should be on: 1st trimester, over 35s or twins and multiples  confused.com

Hola Carlimad! Im in the same boat as you! I live in Mexico and my Spanish isnt too good either! Im 41, had a mmc last july, so this is my second pregnancy and Im 30 weeks now! Im terrified! But so happy to feel my little boy move everyday...he even kicked my husband in the face the other day! Congrats on your pregnancy, wishing you a happy, healthy 9 months....X


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> So so happy for u Hun,another bump buddie from the ttc,didn't I tell u that it was implantation pains ,I knew cos mine were just the same ,so glad I was rite:haha:Wud have been devastated for u Hun if af had arrived,So excited now I cud just feel it in my bones lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am still in shock Desperado, i keep saying out loud to myself lol. The shaking is easing now. Seems like evryone else could feel i was pregnant but me lol. Can i ask if you still get what u would describe as AF pains???? xxxx


----------



## truly_blessed

I had af pains upto almost 7 weeks then they eased but still get them occasionally now.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Seashells!!! HUGE congrats on your BFP :happydance::happydance:
As for the AF pains..YES!!!!YES!!! and YES!!! I got my BFP at 10dpo...11dpo the cramps started and have pretty much continued and only really started to ease off yesterday and today (4+3). Mine pretty much felt EXACTLY like AF pains which was really worrying as I have been pregnant twice before and don't really remember them to be honest :shrug: seems to be quite common from what I can find out so try not to worry, easier said than done...I know :winkwink::hugs:

Desperado - Happy 1 week finding out!! it's mine too today :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

truly_blessed said:


> I had af pains upto almost 7 weeks then they eased but still get them occasionally now.

Thank you..comforting to know its not uncommon. i had my last baby 11yrs ago and was about 6 weeks when i got a BFP so knowing this early is very new to me.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Glowstar said:


> Hi Seashells!!! HUGE congrats on your BFP :happydance::happydance:
> As for the AF pains..YES!!!!YES!!! and YES!!! I got my BFP at 10dpo...11dpo the cramps started and have pretty much continued and only really started to ease off yesterday and today (4+3). Mine pretty much felt EXACTLY like AF pains which was really worrying as I have been pregnant twice before and don't really remember them to be honest :shrug: seems to be quite common from what I can find out so try not to worry, easier said than done...I know :winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Desperado - Happy 1 week finding out!! it's mine too today :thumbup::hugs:

Thank you :hugs::hugs: I havnt had a BFP so early before so its nice to know that it seems quite common.
Congratulations on your BFP too :hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi seashells,we all seem to be having af type pains,I had them really bad a few nites ago and was sure I was gonna wake up and find blood wen I wiped,they are very scary but apparently it's little bean just snuggling in,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Hi Everyone,

Seashells and Carlimad

CONGRATULATIONS:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow! More and more bump buddies - isn't it great!

I have had AF type pains too and also don't remember it from last time- it is so soothing to hear that others are having the same symptoms :)

I am kind of glad half term is over and i am back to work as I have not had time to worry today :)


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Seashells and Carlimad
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Wow! More and more bump buddies - isn't it great!
> 
> I have had AF type pains too and also don't remember it from last time- it is so soothing to hear that others are having the same symptoms :)
> 
> I am kind of glad half term is over and i am back to work as I have not had time to worry today :)

I don't think we were as aware of our bodies as we are now ,I notice every twinge and my boobs are aching and have no appetite and feel sick,and so bloated,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Desperado167 said:


> unnamed said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Seashells and Carlimad
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Wow! More and more bump buddies - isn't it great!
> 
> I have had AF type pains too and also don't remember it from last time- it is so soothing to hear that others are having the same symptoms :)
> 
> I am kind of glad half term is over and i am back to work as I have not had time to worry today :)
> 
> I don't think we were as aware of our bodies as we are now ,I notice every twinge and my boobs are aching and have no appetite and feel sick,and so bloated,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: poor you :hugs::hugs:

You are so right though- we have spent so long noticing every single thing about our bodies inside and out it is second nature now! :haha:


----------



## herbie

congrats seashells and carlimad:happydance::happydance:
lots more BFPs !!!!!!!!!!
desperado- i"m due 31st jan hun:happydance:
whens your EDD?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> congrats seashells and carlimad:happydance::happydance:
> lots more BFPs !!!!!!!!!!
> desperado- i"m due 31st jan hun:happydance:
> whens your EDD?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Feb the ninth if all goes well,but that will prob change,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Congratulations ladies :happydance: 

I am going to stalk all of you through your pregnancies and I am hoping I can join you soon - FXed

Sending loads of best wishes for you all to have happy and healthy pregnancies :)


----------



## unnamed

Macwooly said:


> Congratulations ladies :happydance:
> 
> I am going to stalk all of you through your pregnancies and I am hoping I can join you soon - FXed
> 
> Sending loads of best wishes for you all to have happy and healthy pregnancies :)

Thank-You
I really hope you join us very soon! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Glowstar

Macwooly said:


> Congratulations ladies :happydance:
> 
> I am going to stalk all of you through your pregnancies and I am hoping I can join you soon - FXed
> 
> Sending loads of best wishes for you all to have happy and healthy pregnancies :)

Thanks Macwooly...hope you are here soon :thumbup::hugs:

I have had bouts of Diarrhea followed by constipation...my poor backside. I have started to feel a bit icky but it seems to be more at night when I am going to bed. I have just taken my bra off and OMG! my boobs are killing me...nips started tingling almost like let down reflex :wacko:

Here's today tests at 4+3

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000102.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar,am loving your tests,sorry about the backside,I have had awful constipation and am so scared of straining in case I push little bean out,:haha::haha:Also took my bra off last nite and my boobs were so sore,love all my symptoms as I know that things are progressing ,hospital in two hours:cry:,am shaking with fear/excitement,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Congratulations ladies :happydance:
> 
> I am going to stalk all of you through your pregnancies and I am hoping I can join you soon - FXed
> 
> Sending loads of best wishes for you all to have happy and healthy pregnancies :)

Macwooly,pleas stalk away ,and I know u will join us soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww Desperado :hug::hug: Don't forget....YOU know your body and what has happened better than anyone else...make sure you get all that across. Sometimes it is all so easy to clam up and let them do all the talking. GOOD LUCK...will be thinking about you all day :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Awwww Desperado :hug::hug: Don't forget....YOU know your body and what has happened better than anyone else...make sure you get all that across. Sometimes it is all so easy to clam up and let them do all the talking. GOOD LUCK...will be thinking about you all day :hugs:

Don't worry I talk ten to the dozen wen I am nervous:haha::haha:,,it's to find out my blood levels are progressing, so worried,then scan next thurs,thank you for thinking of me,really means a lot :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

good luck today hunni :hugs::hugs:
hope alls ok:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

GL Desperado :hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## truly_blessed

good luck hun, I'm sure it will all be fine. x


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck today Desperado :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Glowstar,am loving your tests,sorry about the backside,I have had awful constipation and am so scared of straining in case I push little bean out,:haha::haha:Also took my bra off last nite and my boobs were so sore,love all my symptoms as I know that things are progressing ,hospital in two hours:cry:,am shaking with fear/excitement,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope it all goes well - can't wait to hear your update! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so I am just home,been shaking like a leaf,hcg levels at 11-12 dpo was 36,have to fon tomorrow for today's results,hospital forgot to order my clexane and I only have two left and they said it may take two days to cum,am so cross,but trying not to get too stressed,am now trying to work out from last weeks result wot this weeks shud be :dohh:,otherwise am fine,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so I am just home,been shaking like a leaf,hcg levels at 11-12 dpo was 36,have to fon tomorrow for today's results,hospital forgot to order my clexane and I only have two left and they said it may take two days to cum,am so cross,but trying not to get too stressed,am now trying to work out from last weeks result wot this weeks shud be :dohh:,otherwise am fine,:hugs::hugs:

At least you didn't find out anything dreadful. So I guess you have to sit tight and wait for the result. As it's completely out of your hands then you're going to have to try and relax.

Yeah right - who am I trying to kid??? As if that's possible!!

We are thinking of you and hoping and praying everything's alright.

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

:hugs:Thank you so much ruth really means a lot,am so nervous,and I said I wasn't going to be ,:dohh::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Glad you can get today's results tomorrow as you'll be able to see the change in HCG levels and hopefully when you see those rising you'll relax a little :hugs:

Grrrr to them not sorting your injection :growlmad: But hopefully it will be there for you tomorrow when you phone for results and you can go and collect :hugs:

Keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Any woman would be nervous in your situation but you more than anyone have every right to be given everything you've been through. The logical side of your brain is saying don't worry, it's all out of your hands blah blah blah but the emotional side of your brain has gone into overdrive (remember who you're talking to here, the Queen of catrophising!)

There is little or nothing you can do to stop worrying and being nervous so I guess you just have to go with the flow.

If you can think of anything that you enjoy doing to help pass the time (reading, baking, pampering, flower arranging - sorry I'm describing me!) then now's the time to do it. I appreciate that this is rich coming from me but when did we ever take our own advice?!

xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Glad you can get today's results tomorrow as you'll be able to see the change in HCG levels and hopefully when you see those rising you'll relax a little :hugs:
> 
> Grrrr to them not sorting your injection :growlmad: But hopefully it will be there for you tomorrow when you phone for results and you can go and collect :hugs:
> 
> Keeping you in my prayers :hugs:

Thanks macwooly :hugs:,just very frustrating ,I want the jabs in my hand now basically,:haha:Like to be super organised,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth2307 said:


> Any woman would be nervous in your situation but you more than anyone have every right to be given everything you've been through. The logical side of your brain is saying don't worry, it's all out of your hands blah blah blah but the emotional side of your brain has gone into overdrive (remember who you're talking to here, the Queen of catrophising!)
> 
> There is little or nothing you can do to stop worrying and being nervous so I guess you just have to go with the flow.
> 
> If you can think of anything that you enjoy doing to help pass the time (reading, baking, pampering, flower arranging - sorry I'm describing me!) then now's the time to do it. I appreciate that this is rich coming from me but when did we ever take our own advice?!
> 
> xxxx

:hugs:Ruth that is so helpful and I adore you for being so so nice ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

totally understandable after all you"ve been through hunni:hugs:
not long to wait for your results hun then hopefully you can relax a little:hugs:
midwife has just rung, i"ve got my scan friday morning xxx
i"m absolutely shitting myself after my last scan 
but i suppose it has to be done xxxx
has anyone else got any scans coming up? xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## LadyRoy

Congrats - hope you have an uneventful pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> totally understandable after all you"ve been through hunni:hugs:
> not long to wait for your results hun then hopefully you can relax a little:hugs:
> midwife has just rung, i"ve got my scan friday morning xxx
> i"m absolutely shitting myself after my last scan
> but i suppose it has to be done xxxx
> has anyone else got any scans coming up? xxxxxxx:hugs:

O herbie am so excited for you,everything will b fine Hun,stay strong :hugs:We are all with u ,:hugs::hugs:My scan is the 16th,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so I am just home,been shaking like a leaf,hcg levels at 11-12 dpo was 36,have to fon tomorrow for today's results,hospital forgot to order my clexane and I only have two left and they said it may take two days to cum,am so cross,but trying not to get too stressed,am now trying to work out from last weeks result wot this weeks shud be :dohh:,otherwise am fine,:hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs:Desperado:hugs::hugs: Thinkin of you lots. Hope you get your jabs tom.
xxxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

herbie said:


> totally understandable after all you"ve been through hunni:hugs:
> not long to wait for your results hun then hopefully you can relax a little:hugs:
> midwife has just rung, i"ve got my scan friday morning xxx
> i"m absolutely shitting myself after my last scan
> but i suppose it has to be done xxxx
> has anyone else got any scans coming up? xxxxxxx:hugs:

:hugs::hugs:Herbie:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

:flower: How is everyone today?
I dont think its sunk in with properly yet, i will be doing something and suddenly it hits me again..I has a sudden feeling of sickness earlier today and all of sudden started heaving,dont if its start of a bug or something else :winkwink: although i have never suffered from sickness before..
We told kids last night too,couldnt keep it from them and if god forbid our little Bud doesnt flower we believe they would know something sad has happened and we wouldnt want them worrying. Well anyway, they are soooooo excited,couldnt have wished for better reactions,our DD burst into tears cos she was so happy,they both want to share their bedrooms,bless them. I will remind them of this time when they have got toddler messing with all their things:haha: I am so glad we decided to tell them,we explained that its very early days and they seemed to understand. We are keeping our 'news' contained to our house for the time being, kind of feels special it being out little secret.
:hugs::hugs: To everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Awwwwww,seashells that is so so lovely,u made me cry ,I am so happy for u :hugs:,maybe the sickness is the start of ms,try and take it easy,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so the hospital just foned me as the head nurse knew I was anxious,last Tuesday my hcg results were 36,this tuesday they were 1426':happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Am so so happy,I know it's early days but such a good sign,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so the hospital just foned me as the head nurse knew I was anxious,last Tuesday my hcg results were 36,this tuesday they were 1426':happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Am so so happy,I know it's early days but such a good sign,xxxxxxxxx

Told you so :happydance:

Praying your tough little bean continues to go from strength to strength and that this is a successful pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the hospital just foned me as the head nurse knew I was anxious,last Tuesday my hcg results were 36,this tuesday they were 1426':happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Am so so happy,I know it's early days but such a good sign,xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Told you so :happydance:
> 
> Praying your tough little bean continues to go from strength to strength and that this is a successful pregnancy :hugs:Click to expand...

I am going to listen to you from now on ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## herbie

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
so pleased for you hunni:hugs:
i know it"s hard but just try and relax now hun:hugs:
and try to enjoy your pregnancy:kiss:


----------



## Glowstar

Brilliant news Desperado :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Herbie :hugs:,glowstar:hugs:,am celebrating with Ben & jerrys,:haha:Dh has been working every day and night since I found out I was pregnant last Monday, so celebration is def in order wen he gets a day off,he's holding out for some loving ,poor sod has no chance :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Don't burst his bubble Desperado :haha: buy him a subscription to The Fantasy Chanel :haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Great news Desperado!!!


----------



## unnamed

Hi everyone

Desperado YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

OK feeling really emotional... bloody men! For those who don't know I hadn't told my OH as I didn't want him to worry well I got 3+ on a digital today so showed it to him- he said OH NO - then nothing and an hour later said " I'm going out for a while" WTF. 

So upset and have no idea what he is going to do now


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Desperado YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> OK feeling really emotional... bloody men! For those who don't know I hadn't told my OH as I didn't want him to worry well I got 3+ on a digital today so showed it to him- he said OH NO - then nothing and an hour later said " I'm going out for a while" WTF.
> 
> So upset and have no idea what he is going to do now

Awk hun:hugs:Would he be out getting u a pressie or something ?:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Unnamed :hugs: Try not to take it personally men react differently and sometimes they just need space to let things sink in :hugs: 

I'm sure he's not meaning to upset you with his reaction to things but the enormity of the change that a baby brings is suddenly a reality and he may just take a while to adjust.

I have male friends who have seemed really distant to their partners when they have been told they are going to be daddies and none of them meant to hurt their partners they just didn't realise their reaction would upset anyone. But the first time they heard the heart beat or saw the scan they melted and became really sensitive to their partners. 

In the meantime loads of :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly is rite Hun,they are so different to us,but he will cum round,the main thing is that u are ok,snuggle up on the sofa with ds and get an early nite,everything will seem better in the morning and he will prob feel like a Silly Billy,love and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Awwwwww,seashells that is so so lovely,u made me cry ,I am so happy for u :hugs:,maybe the sickness is the start of ms,try and take it easy,:hugs::hugs:

I felt emotional writing it lol...
It did cross my mind about MS but thought it way to early,layed on sofa dozing 3 hours this afternoon,really felt rough. Im wandering if its just after effects of the shock yesturday lol. Havnt had any AF type pains today so thats a plus.

So very happy that your hcg has risen so greatly:happydance:.

Hugs to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Thanks ladies,

Can't believe it! DS was out with Grandad and when he came back was really excited and had bought us both a pressie with his pocket money. He wouldn't let me open mine until daddy came home. I hoped that he would come before bedtime but wasn't sure. Daddy waltzes in with SHOPPING soon after DS arrives (half a smile to me but not spoken in front of DS anyway) so up DS runs to get the prezzies. He had bough chocs for me ( cause he knows how much I like them- to share for 'movie night') and a SUPER DAD mug for OH.I very nearly couldn't stop the tears and had to go into the other room.


----------



## unnamed

He won't be getting a super partner mug from me anytime soon!


----------



## SeaShells

unnamed said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Desperado YAY! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> OK feeling really emotional... bloody men! For those who don't know I hadn't told my OH as I didn't want him to worry well I got 3+ on a digital today so showed it to him- he said OH NO - then nothing and an hour later said " I'm going out for a while" WTF.
> 
> So upset and have no idea what he is going to do now

Oh unamed im so sorry :hugs::hugs: Men just dont think sometimes...maybe it was his of dealing with the shock(although that doesnt make it OK) Obviously i dont know you but i just wanted to send you :hugs::hugs: and remember we are all here for you!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Bless your DS how adoarable is he :kiss:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwww,seashells that is so so lovely,u made me cry ,I am so happy for u :hugs:,maybe the sickness is the start of ms,try and take it easy,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I felt emotional writing it lol...
> It did cross my mind about MS but thought it way to early,layed on sofa dozing 3 hours this afternoon,really felt rough. Im wandering if its just after effects of the shock yesturday lol. Havnt had any AF type pains today so thats a plus.
> 
> So very happy that your hcg has risen so greatly:happydance:.
> 
> Hugs to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Peppermint tea and brushing my teeth helped me with the ms,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Thanks ladies,
> 
> Can't believe it! DS was out with Grandad and when he came back was really excited and had bought us both a pressie with his pocket money. He wouldn't let me open mine until daddy came home. I hoped that he would come before bedtime but wasn't sure. Daddy waltzes in with SHOPPING soon after DS arrives (half a smile to me but not spoken in front of DS anyway) so up DS runs to get the prezzies. He had bough chocs for me ( cause he knows how much I like them- to share for 'movie night') and a SUPER DAD mug for OH.I very nearly couldn't stop the tears and had to go into the other room.

Awwwwww,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Where you actively trying unamed?? I had a similar situation when I had my 2nd DD...she wasn't planned and we weren't exactly ready for another. My Husband (not now!) didn't speak to me for THREE DAYS!! when I told him.
I think it must have been a combination of worry and stress etc etc...maybe your OH is feeling all those things too. Also, your life gets into a certain pattern where everything becomes comfortable, ie time, money and maybe the 'thought' is a bit overwhelming. Sure he will come round though...in the meantime :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Thank- you all,

We were trying altogether for about a year which made it such a blow! He still hasn't spoken and slept 'at the other end of the bed' in the night he snuggled in and I thought yay - but then he woke up and moved away.

I am just going to act normal and hope he eventually processes it and comes around.

DS remains the best thing in both our lives and I have every faith that eventually so will this little bean.


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Thank- you all,
> 
> We were trying altogether for about a year which made it such a blow! He still hasn't spoken and slept 'at the other end of the bed' in the night he snuggled in and I thought yay - but then he woke up and moved away.
> 
> I am just going to act normal and hope he eventually processes it and comes around.
> 
> DS remains the best thing in both our lives and I have every faith that eventually so will this little bean.

Awk huni wish I cud give u a hug,:hugs::hugs:That's so sad,:hugs:He will come round of course he will,so happy u have ds to cuddle up to ,u take care of yourself and little bean that's wot is important rite now ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

unnamed....mens reactions are so strange. Women can process information and analyze what it all means in both long and short term scenarios and men take days. I'm pretty sure he'll come around too, and it will hit him all of a sudden that he really is happy about it and he's been acting an arse!!

Well, I went and saw FS today. All my results are normal. I was a bit upset as I was really wanting a reason for my losses. But there isnt one. Also had trans vag scan, too early to see beanie but all of my inside girlie bits are normal, so it my losses werent due to any uterine abnormalities either. Though it was too early to see beanie, my lining was nice and thick and I ovulated from BOTH ovaries. I am doubting twins though. Also had bloods done today and I phoned for results: Oestradiol - 960, progesterone - 57.7, HCG - 380. I think its all normal for single pregnancy.


----------



## herbie

MEN!!!!!!!!!!! why are they such insensitive creatures:growlmad:
our hormones are bad enough when we"re not pregnant:growlmad:
never mind when we are and we"ve got all these emotions and changes going on 
he will come round hun but if your like me i"d defo sulk for a few days:thumbup:
he"d really have to suck up !!!! lol:haha:
big hugs hun:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> unnamed....mens reactions are so strange. Women can process information and analyze what it all means in both long and short term scenarios and men take days. I'm pretty sure he'll come around too, and it will hit him all of a sudden that he really is happy about it and he's been acting an arse!!
> 
> Well, I went and saw FS today. All my results are normal. I was a bit upset as I was really wanting a reason for my losses. But there isnt one. Also had trans vag scan, too early to see beanie but all of my inside girlie bits are normal, so it my losses werent due to any uterine abnormalities either. Though it was too early to see beanie, my lining was nice and thick and I ovulated from BOTH ovaries. I am doubting twins though. Also had bloods done today and I phoned for results: Oestradiol - 960, progesterone - 57.7, HCG - 380. I think its all normal for single pregnancy.

Awk melly ,that's great news everything is good,I know u wanted an answer and sometimes there just isn't one ,also got my hcg yesterday 1426,is that a bit high?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado - multiple birth? :D

Melly - sorry you didn't get answers :hugs: but glad it is looking good for this LO and that you uterus has no signs of problems :thumbup:

Unnamed :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Dont know hun. Ive got to have more next tuesday to make sure levels are rising
I think I may have implanted late (or ovd later than I thought) as mt first super faint bfp was thursday on a 30mui test.


----------



## Desperado167

Am pretty sure I was 18 dpo yesterday, really havent a clue about the hcg but as long as it is rising I am happy,wooly twins would be unbelievable but wud then have double the worry in this pregnancy ,:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Melly - praying that things continue to go from strength to strength for you :hugs:

Desperado - you're not allowed to worry :hugs: I'll worry for you and you be hopeful for me :hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning lovely ladies:flower:
Just thought i d say Hi and send you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs
xxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Can i ask how long after you all got your BFPs did you see Dr??? and how many weeks along were you??
Just wandering when i should give Drs a ring.....
xxx


----------



## Mellybelle

Wont hurt to see a Dr straight away and have bloods done. Make sure your HCG is rising.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi seashells,y dont u cum here and join us?:hugs:Join us in the ups and downs :hugs:.I only contacted my docs early because of my history ,usually I wudnt have advised my doc of my preg till 8weeks ,then just had to wait for hospital apt which was twelve weeks ,think that's the norm here,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Hi seashells,y dont u cum here and join us?:hugs:Join us in the ups and downs :hugs:.I only contacted my docs early because of my history ,usually I wudnt have advised my doc of my preg till 8weeks ,then just had to wait for hospital apt which was twelve weeks ,think that's the norm here,xxxxxxxxxx

Aww thanks Desperado,i would love to join you all??? What do i have to do join???:haha:
I am going to do my other CBDigi Monday then take that along to Drs...I was quite dissapointed when i see my 1-2weeks digi had gone blank...dont know how long i thought it would stay there for :haha:...
xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi seashells,y dont u cum here and join us?:hugs:Join us in the ups and downs :hugs:.I only contacted my docs early because of my history ,usually I wudnt have advised my doc of my preg till 8weeks ,then just had to wait for hospital apt which was twelve weeks ,think that's the norm here,xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Aww thanks Desperado,i would love to join you all??? What do i have to do join???:haha:
> I am going to do my other CBDigi Monday then take that along to Drs...I was quite dissapointed when i see my 1-2weeks digi had gone blank...dont know how long i thought it would stay there for :haha:...
> xxx:hugs:xxxClick to expand...

I know I think they only stay for 24-48 hours ,am doing one tomorrow nite and hope it changes to 3 plus weeks,glad u are going to the docs,:happydance::happydance: and really happy u are gonna join us :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,how is everyone doing?unnamed,:hugs:Melly:hugs:Glowstar:hugs:Omi:hugs:Carlimad:hugs:Herbie:hugs:Truly blessed:hugs:Seashells:hugs:Ruth:hugs:,hope I haven't forgot anyone And if I have here are some more hugs :hugs::hugs:,well caved this morning and did my last cbdigi and it had Rose to pregnant 3 plus weeks,:happydance:Really hope this a good sign and this little one is staying with it's mummy :kiss::kiss::kiss:!I am still finding it so hard to let myself believe that I am pregnant in case it is all taken away from me again:cry:Anyone else feeling like this?how do u all cope,?would love your advice,love and prayers everyone xxxxxx


----------



## unnamed

Hi Desperado, Hi everyone :flower:

I hope you are all feeling good this AM 
Thanks for the hugs- back at ya! 

Yay for the 3+ digi!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Stick little bean stick

I think I need to buy shares in the company!

I think I have the beginnings of MS :happydance: I won't be cheering for long I know but it just makes it feel a bit more real.

I am still knackered and OH is still not speaking but I am just ignoring him :haha: He can be like that I am just going to enjoy being pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Off to work now- it is lucky I like my job!!! 
I am also surrounded by pregnant women in work so it is lovely to see all the different staged of pregnancy around me ( it was awful when TTC ).

See you all later


----------



## Desperado167

So glad u sound so cheerful and happy,u have def cheered me up.:hugs::hugs:I am the same with the clear blue company :haha::haha:It's great to hear u are getting on with things ,and it's lovely to have u keeping me positive,thank you for that ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

morning all
morning Desperado :hugs: right back at ya:hugs:
great news about the digi hun, all will be ok:kiss:
i know what you mean about the worrying
i was a wreck when i got pg with Ethan after my tubal reversal
every twinge worried me but he was ok but every day seemed like a lifetime until his edd
with the last pregnancy i relaxed a bit more and lost him:cry:
so i can"t win!!! lol
but after my scan tomorrow hopefully i"ll relax a little(yeah right! lol)
i thought i was too early for anything to show up on the scan?


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Hun,I think at six weeks they can see a heartbeat and measure the baby other than that I don't think they can see much o and if u are having twins,:thumbup:,am glad u are getting your scan Hun and hope it gives u peace of mind ,I can't get these next few months in quick enough and would just love to relax and enjoy my pregnancy ,can't see that happening for either of us lol but as long as we have each other,:hugs::hugs::hugs:It really makes a big difference having some-one ,thanks for your support :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Hi Everyone

I'm going to the GP today to get help so am a bit nervous. Appt is at 10:20. Will also mention my concerns about MMC and hopefully I can get referred for a scan. 

Don't know what I'd do if I didn't have my friends on this site. :hugs::hugs:

PS Kosh and Storm1Jet2 I hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth2307 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm going to the GP today to get help so am a bit nervous. Appt is at 10:20. Will also mention my concerns about MMC and hopefully I can get referred for a scan.
> 
> Don't know what I'd do if I didn't have my friends on this site. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> PS Kosh and Storm1Jet2 I hope you're ok xxx

Good luck lovely,try not to worry,so proud of you ,xxxxxxxxxx let us know how it goes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm going to the GP today to get help so am a bit nervous. Appt is at 10:20. Will also mention my concerns about MMC and hopefully I can get referred for a scan.
> 
> Don't know what I'd do if I didn't have my friends on this site. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> PS Kosh and Storm1Jet2 I hope you're ok xxx

Good luck and well done for having the strength to ask for help :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ruth2307 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm going to the GP today to get help so am a bit nervous. Appt is at 10:20. Will also mention my concerns about MMC and hopefully I can get referred for a scan.
> 
> Don't know what I'd do if I didn't have my friends on this site. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> PS Kosh and Storm1Jet2 I hope you're ok xxx

Hope its gone well - have been thinking about you all morning!

:hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning(justlol)all you gorgeous Ladies:flower:
How is everyone today...
Desperado....woo hoo on your digi:happydance::happydance:
I Did a IC this morning,it wasnt with fmu and line came up as soon as it touched liquid and lovely and dark:happydance::happydance: so reasuring to see....

The top test is one done Monday AM and 2nd is todays xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0809.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Morning(justlol)all you gorgeous Ladies:flower:
> How is everyone today...
> Desperado....woo hoo on your digi:happydance::happydance:
> I Did a IC this morning,it wasnt with fmu and line came up as soon as it touched liquid and lovely and dark:happydance::happydance: so reasuring to see....
> 
> The top test is one done Monday AM and 2nd is todays xxx

Wow,nice lines,:hugs::hugs:I know isn't it great wen we see these lines and how happy it makes us,it's do addictive,I wud be happy to have another 8 months supply,:hugs:Was gonna have a lazy day and was a bit down but its my babies bday on saturday she's six,so am just gonna head out and spoil her rotten ,we are forecast for a tornado this afternoon,so must rush ,take care,have a good day,Ruth have been thinking of u all day ,please let us know,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely lines seashells!!

Ruth, hope all has gone well xx

Macwooly, your chart looks fab, have you tested??

I ordered some CB digis last Thursday and they are still not here!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Lovely lines seashells!!
> 
> Ruth, hope all has gone well xx
> 
> Macwooly, your chart looks fab, have you tested??
> 
> I ordered some CB digis last Thursday and they are still not here!!!

Aw glowstar I love the cbdigis,got a 3 weeks plus today,wonder if they go any higher than that?xxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Glowstar said:


> Macwooly, your chart looks fab, have you tested??

You're not supposed to say that :shhh: I'm trying to ignore my chart just in case it suddenly lets me down :shhh:

I'm testing Sunday when I'll be 14dpo but the wait is killing me but DH has hidden all my hpts so I can't test earlier and he says if I buy more then no new shoes for 12 months :nope: and I am a real shoe addict :)


----------



## Desperado167

Well done to you for being patient,I can't wait till Sunday,am so excited,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Well done to you for being patient,I can't wait till Sunday,am so excited,:hugs::hugs:

Desperado just PMing you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well done to you for being patient,I can't wait till Sunday,am so excited,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Desperado just PMing you :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

I love it when the 3+ appears on the digi, so pleased for you all. Nice dark line there as well SeaShells. 

Plenty of room on board still so come on you 2wwaiters. xx


----------



## Ruth2307

Thanks for your well wishes today.

The GP was lovely and has referred me for counselling. As the Practice has its own Counsellor I won't have to wait very long for an appt. Antidepressants will be the next step if after some counselling sessions I'm still struggling.

Just having an action plan has made me feel a bit better.

She is going to try and bring my scan date forward but it might be a bit difficult given the fact that it's only 2 weeks away (ONLY two weeks - that's AGES!!! I want it now!!) but I was happy that she was going to give it a go.

Desperado I hope your shopping trip went well and you didn't get taken to see the Wizard of Oz in the Tornado :haha:. Just kidding - did you get something nice for your little girl?

Macwooly, I'm with your husband - DO NOT TEST UNTIL SUNDAY. I am a fellow shoeholic, so you mean to tell me that you would run the risk of no shoes for a whole year all for the sake of 3 more sleeps - are you out of your mind???? :winkwink::winkwink::haha:

xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth that's great news,well done u,am sure u feel more positive now,:hugs::hugs:Well got my shopping trip sorted,( the first I have been out alone since I got a bfp 11 days ago, )was totally exhausted,can't believe two weeks ago I was walking seven miles a day ,got her a pink portable DVD player,a scooter and helmet and some monster high dolls,also a beautiful dress and pumps,was so happy with my purchases,and I know she will love them,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth - glad it went well and you have an action plan :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Desperado167 said:


> Ruth that's great news,well done u,am sure u feel more positive now,:hugs::hugs:Well got my shopping trip sorted,( the first I have been out alone since I got a bfp 11 days ago, )was totally exhausted,can't believe two weeks ago I was walking seven miles a day ,got her a pink portable DVD player,a scooter and helmet and some monster high dolls,also a beautiful dress and pumps,was so happy with my purchases,and I know she will love them,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wow - She is one lucky girl! I'm sure she'll be thrilled.

BTW what is a monster high doll?


----------



## Desperado167

They are like barbie only they are based on monsters ie frankenstein,zombie,werewolf,Dracula,they are not scary thou,:haha:,and very popular at the minute,xxxxxx


----------



## Ruth2307

I've got so much to catch up on. I'm sooooo out of touch! I'm sure she'll love it :thumbup:


----------



## unnamed

Hi Ruth glad your Drs appointment went well,

Desperado great presents! 

Macwooly :dust::dust::dust:

Everyone 

Stick little bean stick


----------



## Glowstar

Ruth - Glad everything went well...maybe you will start to feel better already knowing that someone is going to help and support you :hugs:

:hugs::hugs: to everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

morning girls:hugs:
hope your all feeling ok
wish me luck today:hugs:
i"ll let you know how my scan goes:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Good Luck Herbie :hugs:

I got this this morning...came up within less than a minute, I am 5 weeks today :happydance:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/1006113.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Yipee,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Love those cbdigis,well done mrs,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> morning girls:hugs:
> hope your all feeling ok
> wish me luck today:hugs:
> i"ll let you know how my scan goes:hugs::hugs:

Best of luck for today Hun,everything will be grand ,let us know how u go ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

herbie said:


> morning girls:hugs:
> hope your all feeling ok
> wish me luck today:hugs:
> i"ll let you know how my scan goes:hugs::hugs:

Good Luck Herbie:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Glowstar said:


> Good Luck Herbie :hugs:
> 
> I got this this morning...came up within less than a minute, I am 5 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/1006113.jpg

Congratulations Glowstar:happydance::happydance:
Lovely Digi :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Good Morning Ladies :flower:
Desperado...presents for your lil girl sound lovely...

I am so exhausted and feel so lazy, its my lo sports day this afternoon but its raining at mo and im hoping it will be cancelled:blush: just the thought of standing in school field for couple of hours is exhausting lol. I do feel guilty for thinking it...
xxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

herbie said:


> morning girls:hugs:
> hope your all feeling ok
> wish me luck today:hugs:
> i"ll let you know how my scan goes:hugs::hugs:

Good luck! Hope it all goes brilliantly! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Good Morning Ladies :flower:
> Desperado...presents for your lil girl sound lovely...
> 
> I am so exhausted and feel so lazy, its my lo sports day this afternoon but its raining at mo and im hoping it will be cancelled:blush: just the thought of standing in school field for couple of hours is exhausting lol. I do feel guilty for thinking it...
> xxxx

Just the way I feel,went into town with my friend as she wanted to get an outfit for her 40th birthday ,3 and a half hours later and we are home with nothing,:growlmad:And I feel like I have wasted my morning wen I cud have been asleep :haha::haha::haha:Xxxxxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies :flower:
> Desperado...presents for your lil girl sound lovely...
> 
> I am so exhausted and feel so lazy, its my lo sports day this afternoon but its raining at mo and im hoping it will be cancelled:blush: just the thought of standing in school field for couple of hours is exhausting lol. I do feel guilty for thinking it...
> xxxx
> 
> Just the way I feel,went into town with my friend as she wanted to get an outfit for her 40th birthday ,3 and a half hours later and we are home with nothing,:growlmad:And I feel like I have wasted my morning wen I cud have been asleep :haha::haha::haha:XxxxxxxClick to expand...

Ergh hate that - thats a lonnnngggg time to get nothing!


----------



## Desperado167

I know,she must have tried On fifty dresses :growlmad:And no matter wot I said she wasn't happy,she asked me to go back tomorrow and I said no chance :haha: tomorrow is my babies big 6 birthday and I will be up to my ears in cake ice-cream and jelly,can't wait bless her ,she will be so excited,xxxxxx


----------



## herbie

everything went fine with the scan:happydance:
saw the sac with the little flicker of his heartbeat 
just so relieved bubs is in the right place:thumbup:


----------



## unnamed

herbie said:


> everything went fine with the scan:happydance:
> saw the sac with the little flicker of his heartbeat
> just so relieved bubs is in the right place:thumbup:


Yay I am so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ruth2307

Desperado167 said:


> I know,she must have tried On fifty dresses :growlmad:And no matter wot I said she wasn't happy,she asked me to go back tomorrow and I said no chance :haha: tomorrow is my babies big 6 birthday and I will be up to my ears in cake ice-cream and jelly,can't wait bless her ,she will be so excited,xxxxxx

50 dresses? I think after trying on 10 she would have worked out that today wasn't going to be her day. Oh well at least you tried and you're a good friend for staying the distance. You do realise that she's probably already got something perfect at home in her wardrobe and she only needs to buy a new lipstick?

Cake, jelly and ice cream - yum! Never did grow out of that! :haha: Can I come to the party too??:winkwink:

In other news:

I'VE GOT A SCAN ON MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't wait. Finally, something good. Isn't my GP just THE BEST??


----------



## unnamed

Desperado

How did it go?


----------



## Ruth2307

herbie said:


> everything went fine with the scan:happydance:
> saw the sac with the little flicker of his heartbeat
> just so relieved bubs is in the right place:thumbup:

Sorry Herbie - I think you were posting when I was typing. Don't want you to think that I'm that self-absorbed.

Great news. I'm really pleased it went well. :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

herbie said:


> everything went fine with the scan:happydance:
> saw the sac with the little flicker of his heartbeat
> just so relieved bubs is in the right place:thumbup:

So pleased for you :happydance: Loads of loads of best wishes for your pregnancy to continue to go from strength to strength :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> I'VE GOT A SCAN ON MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I can't wait. Finally, something good. Isn't my GP just THE BEST??

I am so pleased for you :happydance: Good luck for Monday though I'm sure you don't need it :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> everything went fine with the scan:happydance:
> saw the sac with the little flicker of his heartbeat
> just so relieved bubs is in the right place:thumbup:

Awwwwww Hun,so happy for you,am all covered in goosebumps reading your post,well done mrs,xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth,great news huni,:happydance::happydance::happydance:,so glad u went to the docs,hopefully Monday will give u peace of mind and u can enjoy your pregnancy ,can't wait,so happy for you,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Great News Herbie.....:happydance: also Ruth....look forward to hearing how you get on on Monday :thumbup:

I've got an early scan booked for the 22nd June :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Great News Herbie.....:happydance: also Ruth....look forward to hearing how you get on on Monday :thumbup:
> 
> I've got an early scan booked for the 22nd June :winkwink:

Brilliant,hope it gives u peace of mind and then u can enjoy your holiday,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Congratulations ladies :happydance:
> 
> I am going to stalk all of you through your pregnancies and I am hoping I can join you soon - FXed
> 
> Sending loads of best wishes for you all to have happy and healthy pregnancies :)

DITTO! :winkwink::hugs:......:wave:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks ladies. Hoping you will all be here very soon x


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ladies :happydance:
> 
> I am going to stalk all of you through your pregnancies and I am hoping I can join you soon - FXed
> 
> Sending loads of best wishes for you all to have happy and healthy pregnancies :)
> 
> DITTO! :winkwink::hugs:......:wave:Click to expand...

Couldn't be stalked by two nicer people:hugs:So hope u can join us soon,I really really miss u guys,xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Miss u too...:hugs:
There are a few new lovely ladies...but it's just not the same without you..


----------



## unnamed

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ladies :happydance:
> 
> I am going to stalk all of you through your pregnancies and I am hoping I can join you soon - FXed
> 
> Sending loads of best wishes for you all to have happy and healthy pregnancies :)
> 
> DITTO! :winkwink::hugs:......:wave:Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't be stalked by two nicer people:hugs:So hope u can join us soon,I really really miss u guys,xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I agree!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## unnamed

So how is everyone today?

Any plans for the weekend?

I have so much work to do but just do not feel like starting.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Miss u too...:hugs:
> There are a few new lovely ladies...but it's just not the same without you..

Awwwwww,that is so sweet Hun,thank -you,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> So how is everyone today?
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?
> 
> I have so much work to do but just do not feel like starting.

Morning Hun,my baby is six today,am so excited,been up since six getting everything ready and she is still fast asleep,:hugs:Can u not take it easy at the weekend Hun?hope everything is good with you,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Indigo77 said:


> Miss u too...:hugs:
> There are a few new lovely ladies...but it's just not the same without you..

Hope you (and Macwooly) get to join us soon :hugs:

It's bright and sunny this morning so I think I'l do some washing and take it round to my sister's to dry (I haven't got a garden). Have already taken my dog out for a nice walk and walked round the stalls on the farmers' market.

Desperado hope the party goes well.

Everyone else have a good day!
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth2307 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Miss u too...:hugs:
> There are a few new lovely ladies...but it's just not the same without you..
> 
> Hope you (and Macwooly) get to join us soon :hugs:
> 
> It's bright and sunny this morning so I think I'l do some washing and take it round to my sister's to dry (I haven't got a garden). Have already taken my dog out for a nice walk and walked round the stalls on the farmers' market.
> 
> Desperado hope the party goes well.
> 
> Everyone else have a good day!
> xxxClick to expand...

Sounds sp peaceful Ruth ,u take it easy and have fun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Sounds lovely Ruth

Desperado I hope your little girl has a lovely birthday

I am usually more excited than my DS!:haha: This Christmas I had to wake him up I lasted until 9.30. I had been up for hours had a bath washed and blow dried my hair etc :haha:. 

I am just chilling out after a bath this AM will have to work this afternoon and tomorrow but will make sure I have breaks :)


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Miss u too...:hugs:
> There are a few new lovely ladies...but it's just not the same without you..

Ditto :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well party over and I am exhausted,kitchen and garden wrecked and I refuse to clean it till tomorrow,baby girl happy and got everything she wanted,so pjs on ,trashy tv and an early nite,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Glad your daughter had a lovely day :thumbup: Make sure you do rest and look after yourself and your LO :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thank u Hun,are u ok?xxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Yeah I'm doing good :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Yeah I'm doing good :)

Always here for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Well party over and I am exhausted,kitchen and garden wrecked and I refuse to clean it till tomorrow,baby girl happy and got everything she wanted,so pjs on ,trashy tv and an early nite,xxxxxxxxx

I want to be your real kid in my next life....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well party over and I am exhausted,kitchen and garden wrecked and I refuse to clean it till tomorrow,baby girl happy and got everything she wanted,so pjs on ,trashy tv and an early nite,xxxxxxxxx
> 
> I want to be your real kid in my next life....Click to expand...

Awwwwwwwwww,:kiss::kiss:


----------



## kosh

hello desperado :hi: and lovely ladies, some of you may remember me from TTC, i know it's a bit 'late' but can i join you? i've been a bit lazy recently, but i have now read all 18 pages of this thread!! :winkwink:
glad everyone is in good spirits!

@desp - glad your daughter's party went well. your hcgs look nice and high - maybe two in there? when is your scan?

@macwooly - are you testing tomorrow?? FXed!!!! :dust:

@indigo - hope you join too!!

@herbie - glad your scan went well! wow, is this your 7th?!!

@ruth - all the best for monday!! will be thinking of you :hugs:

@unnamed - is your OH still distant?! 

@binlidsrock - where in Mexico are you? was in DF a month ago (my husband is mexican) - that's where i got my BFP!!


i'll be 11 weeks tomorrow - can't believe it!! :happydance:
have a dating scan on tuesday so FXed everything will be ok.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Indigo77

11 weeks....YAY....
ooohhhh....I hope u can get scan pics to show us!....GL!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Desperado, glad your little girls Birthday went well...bet it was an exhausting day and you are now :sleep:!!

Hi Kosh!! it's weird as time seems to go so quickly for other people, sick of looking at my tickers waiting for them to change :haha: You won't be long until a scan then??? exciting stuff!!

AFM: I have the sorest backache and bladder this morning! think I must have been bursting to go for ages while asleep and when I did wake up I am now paying the price :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi kosh,it's so wonderful to have u on board,:hugs::hugs:Off course we all remember you lovely,:hugs::hugs:Yes my scan is on Thursday ,can't wait,I so can't believe u are nearly three months,that's amazing ,think I will feel way more relieved after the twelve week Mark ,am really starting to feel more hope this time and I am afraid to say that but there is that little glimmer of hope that this will all turn out ok ,I so hope and pray I am right,Gl with your scan please update us and well done on taking the time to go thru the whole thread and absorb all the info,xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

I so hope so Desperado! your HCG levels are awesome :thumbup: What's your EDD Desperado! Maybe we should do an update on the first page of this thread?? with everyone's EDD??


----------



## Desperado167

Hi glowstar drink loads of cranberry juice and water and maybe a nice hot water bottle for your tummy,I had an infection at the very start of my preg and theses helped me ,hope u feel better soon,rest up ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

so glad your little girls birthday went ok hun:hugs:
you need to get a ticker up hun:thumbup:xxxx
cant wait till we all start getting bumps!!!
we can all compare bumpage:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I think it would be lovely to have a 'Bump Pics' thread :winkwink:


----------



## unnamed

Hi all,

Morning all, I hope you are all resting/ feeling OK

I am feeling great this morning- OH is talking ( and other things- including telling me how he has always loved me and still does ) again :happydance:. It is a big step in the right direction. We are not openly talking about beany yet but hopefully that will come in time.

I am cooking a full English breakfast at the moment- MS is really not helping :sick:.


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Morning all, I hope you are all resting/ feeling OK
> 
> I am feeling great this morning- OH is talking ( and other things- including telling me how he has always loved me and still does ) again :happydance:. It is a big step in the right direction. We are not openly talking about beany yet but hopefully that will come in time.
> 
> I am cooking a full English breakfast at the moment- MS is really not helping :sick:.

Am so glad dh is starting to cum round,that's lovely :hugs::hugs:Just took him a while and he's prob feeling bad ,so glad he's realised how lucky he is :hugs:Brave woman for making the fry,think I would be sick,can't even bear the smell of perfume/aftershave ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> I so hope so Desperado! your HCG levels are awesome :thumbup: What's your EDD Desperado! Maybe we should do an update on the first page of this thread?? with everyone's EDD??

Hi Hun think Am five weeks plus 2-3 days ,shud be due feb 9th or 10 th,update Is a great idea,u should go ahead with it :hugs:then the dates can be changed accordingly wen scans are given and maybe dates changed,xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> so glad your little girls birthday went ok hun:hugs:
> you need to get a ticker up hun:thumbup:xxxx
> cant wait till we all start getting bumps!!!
> we can all compare bumpage:happydance::hugs:

How do I get the ticker up Hun?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

If you google Babygaga or TheBump...you can get tickers there...copy the code and edit your signature and paste the code in there :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Unnamed...glad OH is coming round :hugs: Men eh!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> If you google Babygaga or TheBump...you can get tickers there...copy the code and edit your signature and paste the code in there :winkwink:

Thank you so much.xxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ruth2307 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I know,she must have tried On fifty dresses :growlmad:And no matter wot I said she wasn't happy,she asked me to go back tomorrow and I said no chance :haha: tomorrow is my babies big 6 birthday and I will be up to my ears in cake ice-cream and jelly,can't wait bless her ,she will be so excited,xxxxxx
> 
> 50 dresses? I think after trying on 10 she would have worked out that today wasn't going to be her day. Oh well at least you tried and you're a good friend for staying the distance. You do realise that she's probably already got something perfect at home in her wardrobe and she only needs to buy a new lipstick?
> 
> Cake, jelly and ice cream - yum! Never did grow out of that! :haha: Can I come to the party too??:winkwink:
> 
> In other news:
> 
> I'VE GOT A SCAN ON MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I can't wait. Finally, something good. Isn't my GP just THE BEST??Click to expand...

BRILLIANT - can't wait to hear how you get on - your GP is the best - I have a week to wait still. All the VERY best for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

kosh said:


> hello desperado :hi: and lovely ladies, some of you may remember me from TTC, i know it's a bit 'late' but can i join you? i've been a bit lazy recently, but i have now read all 18 pages of this thread!! :winkwink:
> glad everyone is in good spirits!
> 
> @desp - glad your daughter's party went well. your hcgs look nice and high - maybe two in there? when is your scan?
> 
> @macwooly - are you testing tomorrow?? FXed!!!! :dust:
> 
> @indigo - hope you join too!!
> 
> @herbie - glad your scan went well! wow, is this your 7th?!!
> 
> @ruth - all the best for monday!! will be thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> @unnamed - is your OH still distant?!
> 
> @binlidsrock - where in Mexico are you? was in DF a month ago (my husband is mexican) - that's where i got my BFP!!
> 
> 
> i'll be 11 weeks tomorrow - can't believe it!! :happydance:
> have a dating scan on tuesday so FXed everything will be ok.
> 
> :hugs: to all

I'm 11 weeks tomorrow too! Woooo - how did that happen?????


----------



## Macwooly

kosh said:


> hello desperado :hi: and lovely ladies, some of you may remember me from TTC, i know it's a bit 'late' but can i join you? i've been a bit lazy recently, but i have now read all 18 pages of this thread!! :winkwink:
> glad everyone is in good spirits!
> 
> @desp - glad your daughter's party went well. your hcgs look nice and high - maybe two in there? when is your scan?
> 
> @macwooly - are you testing tomorrow?? FXed!!!! :dust:
> 
> @indigo - hope you join too!!
> 
> @herbie - glad your scan went well! wow, is this your 7th?!!
> 
> @ruth - all the best for monday!! will be thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> @unnamed - is your OH still distant?!
> 
> @binlidsrock - where in Mexico are you? was in DF a month ago (my husband is mexican) - that's where i got my BFP!!
> 
> 
> i'll be 11 weeks tomorrow - can't believe it!! :happydance:
> have a dating scan on tuesday so FXed everything will be ok.
> 
> :hugs: to all

Hello Kosh I wondered where you had gone :hugs:

No need for me to test as the AF :witch: got me yesterday but I'm feeling positive about my new cycle and hoping I can join you ladies in July :)


----------



## unnamed

Macwooly said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> hello desperado :hi: and lovely ladies, some of you may remember me from TTC, i know it's a bit 'late' but can i join you? i've been a bit lazy recently, but i have now read all 18 pages of this thread!! :winkwink:
> glad everyone is in good spirits!
> 
> @desp - glad your daughter's party went well. your hcgs look nice and high - maybe two in there? when is your scan?
> 
> @macwooly - are you testing tomorrow?? FXed!!!! :dust:
> 
> @indigo - hope you join too!!
> 
> @herbie - glad your scan went well! wow, is this your 7th?!!
> 
> @ruth - all the best for monday!! will be thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> @unnamed - is your OH still distant?!
> 
> @binlidsrock - where in Mexico are you? was in DF a month ago (my husband is mexican) - that's where i got my BFP!!
> 
> 
> i'll be 11 weeks tomorrow - can't believe it!! :happydance:
> have a dating scan on tuesday so FXed everything will be ok.
> 
> :hugs: to all
> 
> Hello Kosh I wondered where you had gone :hugs:
> 
> No need for me to test as the AF :witch: got me yesterday but I'm feeling positive about my new cycle and hoping I can join you ladies in July :)Click to expand...



Macwooly oh no I am so sorry :nope::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Glowstar said:


> Unnamed...glad OH is coming round :hugs: Men eh!!!!

Thanks Glowstar,

H e seems back to normal now- whatever that is- and they say women are the weaker sex! 

Hi Kosh

Storm enjoy your scan.

I have made an appointment at the Drs to tell them of my pregnancy as a non emergency the first appointment they had was 30th June. 

I have slept the entire afternoon- I don't remember being this tired with DS but maybe I just forgot? 

Desperado I hope you have recovered from DD party?


----------



## Macwooly

Unnamed I'm ok a little sad not to be joining you ladies just yet but I know I will one day but otherwise really positive :thumbup:

Oh I will be stalking this thread more than ever if there are going to scan pictures :)


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Unnamed...glad OH is coming round :hugs: Men eh!!!!
> 
> Thanks Glowstar,
> 
> H e seems back to normal now- whatever that is- and they say women are the weaker sex!
> 
> Hi Kosh
> 
> Storm enjoy your scan.
> 
> I have made an appointment at the Drs to tell them of my pregnancy as a non emergency the first appointment they had was 30th June.
> I have slept the entire afternoon- I don't remember being this tired with DS but maybe I just forgot?
> 
> Desperado I hope you have recovered from DD party?Click to expand...

hi Hun,yes I feel way better,got my first full nights sleep last night ,was great to wake and it was morning,maybe u are having a girl,I was the same with my daughter they same to have more of an effect on our bodies,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Unnamed I'm ok a little sad not to be joining you ladies just yet but I know I will one day but otherwise really positive :thumbup:
> 
> Oh I will be stalking this thread more than ever if there are going to scan pictures :)

Stalk away lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

[/QUOTE] Hun,yes I feel way better,got my first full nights sleep last night ,was great to wake and it was morning,maybe u are having a girl,I was the same with my daughter they same to have more of an effect on our bodies,:hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]

I am glad you got a full nights sleep it seems to make all the difference. 

OOOH I really wanted a girl- only I have convinced myself I am having a boy and now really want a boy! Maybe I will have one of each and get the best of both worlds. On second thoughts I think that would just about finish OH off!:haha: I really will just be happy with a healthy baby. 

Do you have any feeling either way? I just knew with my DS all the way along that I was having a boy- which was what I secretly wanted all along.

Anyone else have any feeling either way?


----------



## Desperado167

Def a girl with me,wud love a boy but am so blessed to be pregnant and like u said as long as she is healthy,a few peeps have suggested twins with me,will find out on Thursday,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I want you to be having twins :thumbup:


----------



## unnamed

Desperado167 said:


> Def a girl with me,wud love a boy but am so blessed to be pregnant and like u said as long as she is healthy,a few peeps have suggested twins with me,will find out on Thursday,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so jealous that you will be finding out on Thursday- cool

Wow- twins just imagine double the trouble, double the worry but double the joy too.


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Def a girl with me,wud love a boy but am so blessed to be pregnant and like u said as long as she is healthy,a few peeps have suggested twins with me,will find out on Thursday,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am so jealous that you will be finding out on Thursday- cool
> 
> Wow- twins just imagine double the trouble, double the worry but double the joy too.Click to expand...

Just imagine those two wee faces looking up at you :baby::baby::hugs:


----------



## kosh

unnamed said:


> OH is talking ( and other things- including telling me how he has always loved me and still does ) again

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> Hello Kosh I wondered where you had gone :hugs:
> 
> No need for me to test as the AF :witch: got me yesterday but I'm feeling positive about my new cycle and hoping I can join you ladies in July :)

awww noooo
lots of :dust: for next cycle


----------



## Ruth2307

Really sorry to hear that. Looks like you're still trying to stay positive, which although very difficult when you see AF for yet another month but I know you can do it!! I can't wait for you to announce your BFP but in the meantime stay with us on this thread. It's great to have you on board! :hugs:



Macwooly said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> hello desperado :hi: and lovely ladies, some of you may remember me from TTC, i know it's a bit 'late' but can i join you? i've been a bit lazy recently, but i have now read all 18 pages of this thread!! :winkwink:
> glad everyone is in good spirits!
> 
> @desp - glad your daughter's party went well. your hcgs look nice and high - maybe two in there? when is your scan?
> 
> @macwooly - are you testing tomorrow?? FXed!!!! :dust:
> 
> @indigo - hope you join too!!
> 
> @herbie - glad your scan went well! wow, is this your 7th?!!
> 
> @ruth - all the best for monday!! will be thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> @unnamed - is your OH still distant?!
> 
> @binlidsrock - where in Mexico are you? was in DF a month ago (my husband is mexican) - that's where i got my BFP!!
> 
> 
> i'll be 11 weeks tomorrow - can't believe it!! :happydance:
> have a dating scan on tuesday so FXed everything will be ok.
> 
> :hugs: to all
> 
> Hello Kosh I wondered where you had gone :hugs:
> 
> No need for me to test as the AF :witch: got me yesterday but I'm feeling positive about my new cycle and hoping I can join you ladies in July :)Click to expand...


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Oh I will be stalking this thread more than ever if there are going to scan pictures :)

Ditto! :happydance:


----------



## SeaShells

Macwooly said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> hello desperado :hi: and lovely ladies, some of you may remember me from TTC, i know it's a bit 'late' but can i join you? i've been a bit lazy recently, but i have now read all 18 pages of this thread!! :winkwink:
> glad everyone is in good spirits!
> 
> @desp - glad your daughter's party went well. your hcgs look nice and high - maybe two in there? when is your scan?
> 
> @macwooly - are you testing tomorrow?? FXed!!!! :dust:
> 
> @indigo - hope you join too!!
> 
> @herbie - glad your scan went well! wow, is this your 7th?!!
> 
> @ruth - all the best for monday!! will be thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> @unnamed - is your OH still distant?!
> 
> @binlidsrock - where in Mexico are you? was in DF a month ago (my husband is mexican) - that's where i got my BFP!!
> 
> 
> i'll be 11 weeks tomorrow - can't believe it!! :happydance:
> have a dating scan on tuesday so FXed everything will be ok.
> 
> :hugs: to all
> 
> Hello Kosh I wondered where you had gone :hugs:
> 
> No need for me to test as the AF :witch: got me yesterday but I'm feeling positive about my new cycle and hoping I can join you ladies in July :)Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:sorry AF got you macwooly:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Good Evening Ladies:flower:
Hope you are all well and have had a lovely weekend..
Desperado,glad party went well!!

Going to call Drs tom AM, think i ll feel bit more relaxed once Dr knows..
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Good Evening Ladies:flower:
> Hope you are all well and have had a lovely weekend..
> Desperado,glad party went well!!
> 
> Going to call Drs tom AM, think i ll feel bit more relaxed once Dr knows..
> xxxx

Am so glad u are gonna fon ,you def should feel better even if u have to wait a while for an appointment,xxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

SeaShells said:


> Good Evening Ladies:flower:
> Hope you are all well and have had a lovely weekend..
> Desperado,glad party went well!!
> 
> Going to call Drs tom AM, think i ll feel bit more relaxed once Dr knows..
> xxxx

Well done on planning to call the doctor :thumbup: It will make it feel more real for you as well as relax you :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone,how are u all doing?well it's s cold wet miserable day and it's my sons sports day,think it may be cancelled,and he's really looking forward to it,so tired this morning and am gearing up for my mother coming,we have never had a good relationship and she always puts me down in front of my kids ,I am usually a strong person until it comes to my mother and then I just crumble ,don't want to get upset as I have to think of the lo,but it is very stressful,sorry for moaning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Morning ladies

quick post before I go to work

Still knackered- I really hope I am not going to get more tired as this pregnancy goes on! I won't be able to get up at all. I have lots of work that I have not done- slept most of the afternoon yesterday went to bed at 9 slept right through and found it difficult to get up for work today!

I am going to have to sort myself out- any suggestions?

See you later


----------



## herbie

awwww it"s such a shame your relationships like that with your mum
i don"t know what i"d do without mine
just so glad she"s like she is
familys eh hun:hugs:
mine usually have their sports days in july but it"s always raining
m/w rang yesterday and my 12 week scan is booked for 15th july
when"s your early scan hun?:hugs:
hope everyone else is doing ok:hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Oh Desperado 

Some mothers ( mine included) can make us feel all the insecurities of our teenage years again and being pregnant amplifies that emotion.

You are a strong capable woman - your mother has made lots of mistakes in her life- even if you don't know about them all. Put them same facade on that I am sure she can and remember that she loves you and wants the best for you that is why she is so critical!

I hope the rain holds off and your DSs sports day goes well

Thinking of you:hugs::hugs::hugs:



Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone,how are u all doing?well it's s cold wet miserable day and it's my sons sports day,think it may be cancelled,and he's really looking forward to it,so tired this morning and am gearing up for my mother coming,we have never had a good relationship and she always puts me down in front of my kids ,I am usually a strong person until it comes to my mother and then I just crumble ,don't want to get upset as I have to think of the lo,but it is very stressful,sorry for moaning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Unnamed wen u put it like that, it feels so much better and I can understand it better ,thank you and yes I am an emotional wreck today,think a cup of tea and some Jaffa cakes are needed,thanks for the support,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

no!!!!!!!!:nope:not jaffa cakes:haha:jammie dodgers:happydance:lol


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> no!!!!!!!!:nope:not jaffa cakes:haha:jammie dodgers:happydance:lol

I didn't like Jaffa cakes until two weeks ago,I now dream about them,:haha::haha:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies:flower:
I called the DRs and just waiting for a call back,hopefully he will see me today. Used my last Digi this Morning...
Woo hooo:happydance::happydance: so wonderful to see weeks gone up
 



Attached Files:







Photo0814.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SeaShells

unnamed said:


> Oh Desperado
> 
> Some mothers ( mine included) can make us feel all the insecurities of our teenage years again and being pregnant amplifies that emotion.
> 
> You are a strong capable woman - your mother has made lots of mistakes in her life- even if you don't know about them all. Put them same facade on that I am sure she can and remember that she loves you and wants the best for you that is why she is so critical!
> 
> I hope the rain holds off and your DSs sports day goes well
> 
> Thinking of you:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone,how are u all doing?well it's s cold wet miserable day and it's my sons sports day,think it may be cancelled,and he's really looking forward to it,so tired this morning and am gearing up for my mother coming,we have never had a good relationship and she always puts me down in front of my kids ,I am usually a strong person until it comes to my mother and then I just crumble ,don't want to get upset as I have to think of the lo,but it is very stressful,sorry for moaning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:Desperado sorry your relationship with your mother is the way it is, what unnamed said is so true, none of us are perfect and so long as you are happy thats all that counts :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone,how are u all doing?well it's s cold wet miserable day and it's my sons sports day,think it may be cancelled,and he's really looking forward to it,so tired this morning and am gearing up for my mother coming,we have never had a good relationship and she always puts me down in front of my kids ,I am usually a strong person until it comes to my mother and then I just crumble ,don't want to get upset as I have to think of the lo,but it is very stressful,sorry for moaning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm so worried girls. My digi this morning still says 2-3. I have another blood draw tomorrow to ensure HCG is rising correctly. Please send good vibes my way!!!!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Mellybelle said:


> I'm so worried girls. My digi this morning still says 2-3. I have another blood draw tomorrow to ensure HCG is rising correctly. Please send good vibes my way!!!!

Don't panic - although we all do it we really shouldn't be using the CB to try and get them to move to 3+

Have everything x'd for you and hope all is well :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Mellybelle said:


> I'm so worried girls. My digi this morning still says 2-3. I have another blood draw tomorrow to ensure HCG is rising correctly. Please send good vibes my way!!!!

You're on my prayer list :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone,how are u all doing?well it's s cold wet miserable day and it's my sons sports day,think it may be cancelled,and he's really looking forward to it,so tired this morning and am gearing up for my mother coming,we have never had a good relationship and she always puts me down in front of my kids ,I am usually a strong person until it comes to my mother and then I just crumble ,don't want to get upset as I have to think of the lo,but it is very stressful,sorry for moaning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Desperado167, I think we are sisters separated at birth! :flower::flower:

As the youngest of ten, my whole family makes me feel like I'm 12, stupid, and always wrong, immature, and anything else negative you can think of! When I got married this past Jan, nobody even cared, they are shocked we want kids (haven't told them yet I got my BFP friday!). I am a strong person too but when you put me with my family, I'm right back to the 12 year old who never can measure up!!!!

So you are not alone!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Went for the scan this morning. I'm very sorry to have to post that they could not find a heartbeat. What they saw did not resemble almost 11 weeks' pregnancy. I have to go back in two weeks' time to confirm one way or the other but in all likelihood it's not 'a viable pregnancy' as they say.

How much more can a person take? :cry::cry:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Mellybelle said:


> I'm so worried girls. My digi this morning still says 2-3. I have another blood draw tomorrow to ensure HCG is rising correctly. Please send good vibes my way!!!!


I have to ask....What does the 2-3 mean? I didn't have that on my stick....so I am curious?

But I am sending positive thoughts, prayers and vibes to you! :)


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> Went for the scan this morning. I'm very sorry to have to post that they could not find a heartbeat. What they saw did not resemble almost 11 weeks' pregnancy. I have to go back in two weeks' to confirm one way or the other but in all likelihood it's not 'a viable pregnancy' as they say.
> 
> How much more can a person take? :cry::cry:

Oh Ruth :hugs: When I read your post my heart broke for you :hugs:

I honestly don't know what to say but I will keep you in my prayers and if it can't be that a mistake has happened and you do have a viable baby then I pray that you allow yourself the time to heal from this & continue to get your counselling and I pray that you are blessed with peace and healing soon :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Ruth2307 said:


> Went for the scan this morning. I'm very sorry to have to post that they could not find a heartbeat. What they saw did not resemble almost 11 weeks' pregnancy. I have to go back in two weeks' to confirm one way or the other but in all likelihood it's not 'a viable pregnancy' as they say.
> 
> How much more can a person take? :cry::cry:

Ruth - my heart aches for you. I am so sorry for you, but those words are not adequate enough for what I feel for you. 

I hope and pray you find peace. :hugs:


----------



## unnamed

OMG Ruth 

I am so sorry - words cannot describe:hugs::hugs::hugs:





Ruth2307 said:


> Went for the scan this morning. I'm very sorry to have to post that they could not find a heartbeat. What they saw did not resemble almost 11 weeks' pregnancy. I have to go back in two weeks' to confirm one way or the other but in all likelihood it's not 'a viable pregnancy' as they say.
> 
> How much more can a person take? :cry::cry:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ruth2307 said:


> Went for the scan this morning. I'm very sorry to have to post that they could not find a heartbeat. What they saw did not resemble almost 11 weeks' pregnancy. I have to go back in two weeks' to confirm one way or the other but in all likelihood it's not 'a viable pregnancy' as they say.
> 
> How much more can a person take? :cry::cry:

Oh Ruth honey - I'm so so so so sorry :cry: I honestly don't know what to say :nope:


----------



## Glowstar

Ruth I am so sorry :cry:

I think I might be miscarrying today. Had a gush of watery red blood....and more blood, no clots, no cramps. Seems to have tailed off now. Got to go to the EAPU in the morning for a blood draw. I don't want to wait until tomorrow :cry: trying to phone to see if i can go now :cry:


----------



## Macwooly

Glowstar I hope you can get seen today and it is nothing horrible and your bean is ok :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth2307 said:


> Went for the scan this morning. I'm very sorry to have to post that they could not find a heartbeat. What they saw did not resemble almost 11 weeks' pregnancy. I have to go back in two weeks' to confirm one way or the other but in all likelihood it's not 'a viable pregnancy' as they say.
> 
> How much more can a person take? :cry::cry:

O Ruth,I am so so sorry :cry:,the most awful news ,I wish I cud put my arms around you and take care of you,praying for u lovely ,pleas look after yourself and I am here for u if u need me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Ruth I am so sorry :cry:
> 
> I think I might be miscarrying today. Had a gush of watery red blood....and more blood, no clots, no cramps. Seems to have tailed off now. Got to go to the EAPU in the morning for a blood draw. I don't want to wait until tomorrow :cry: trying to phone to see if i can go now :cry:

Hi Hun,I hope everything is ok ,please let us know,massive hugs,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Oh glowstar - I sincerely hope not! :hugs:


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> Went for the scan this morning. I'm very sorry to have to post that they could not find a heartbeat. What they saw did not resemble almost 11 weeks' pregnancy. I have to go back in two weeks' to confirm one way or the other but in all likelihood it's not 'a viable pregnancy' as they say.
> 
> How much more can a person take? :cry::cry:

omg ruth i'm so so sorry :cry:
i'm here if you need to talk 
:hugs::hugs:
i wish i could give you a real hug


----------



## kosh

Glowstar said:


> Ruth I am so sorry :cry:
> 
> I think I might be miscarrying today. Had a gush of watery red blood....and more blood, no clots, no cramps. Seems to have tailed off now. Got to go to the EAPU in the morning for a blood draw. I don't want to wait until tomorrow :cry: trying to phone to see if i can go now :cry:

oh glowstar, hope you are not and everything is ok!
:hugs:


----------



## unnamed

OMG I am sending lots of sticky thoughts.



Glowstar said:


> Ruth I am so sorry :cry:
> 
> I think I might be miscarrying today. Had a gush of watery red blood....and more blood, no clots, no cramps. Seems to have tailed off now. Got to go to the EAPU in the morning for a blood draw. I don't want to wait until tomorrow :cry: trying to phone to see if i can go now :cry:


----------



## Glowstar

Got to go to the early pregnancy unit first thing tomorrow morning and get my blood drawn. If the HCG is over a 1000 which I suspect it will be they will then do a scan to see what's going on. It seems to have tailed off now. Just a little bit of watery pink when I wipe Not had any cramps or clots and I still feel very pregnant, ie sore boobs..weeing etc. I did an IC and it's as dark as yesterdays etc Had a few sharp needle like pains in my cervix but that's it. The weird thing is I knew something was wrong this morning, don't ask me why. When I wiped I had minute bits of brown in my cm. I was worried but not too worried. I asked to take a half day at work and as soon as I got home I felt the gush....there was enough to fill a pad but it was watered down blood.
Suppose only time will tell


----------



## herbie

Ruth2307 said:


> Went for the scan this morning. I'm very sorry to have to post that they could not find a heartbeat. What they saw did not resemble almost 11 weeks' pregnancy. I have to go back in two weeks' time to confirm one way or the other but in all likelihood it's not 'a viable pregnancy' as they say.
> 
> How much more can a person take? :cry::cry:

so so sorry hun xxxx:hugs:
my thoughts are with you hunni:hugs:
hopefully everything turns out ok with bubs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth2307

Glowstar - I really hope that it's not over for you. :hugs::hugs:

Sorry all of my posts recently have been nothing but doom and gloom. Honestly, I am usually a really lively and fun person!

I now understand the meaning of the expression 'rollercoater of emotions':

Thursday appt with GP to talk through getting support for antenatal depression. :wacko: :cry:
Friday - date for earlier scan. Excitement beyond compare - gonna see 'Beany'! :happydance:
Saturday - find out the truth about BF - he's met someone else :growlmad::cry:
Sunday - complete meltdown; BF wants to cut all ties with me and Beany. Finally tell my mum everything :cry:
Monday - no heartbeat, all indications point to pregnancy 'not viable' :shrug::cry::cry:

My head's spinning.

Desperado how have you done this 9 times???

How do you get through this? I am so so so sad. You know when I felt particularly bad? All the other ladies came out with little pics of their Beans. I was really looking forward to that. When I had finished not only was I empty handed, but I had to sit in the waiting room while they updated my notes. During that time several other couples came out grinning clutching their grainy little pics. I could have just curled up and cried then. 

Then there was the rigmarole of having to rebook because I had a scan booked for 24th June when I would have been 12.5 weeks. The sonographer said to the receptionist at the top of her voice - 'this lady needs to be rebooked for an early scan because there's no way she's almost 11 weeks'. I know she didn't mean it and perhaps I was just feeling very sensitive but it still hurt to hear it. 

To top it all, I had to go through Maternity to get out (the scanning unit is behind Maternity) and it felt like every conceiveable bump, newborn, pram, car seat and toddler was staring at me as I left.

What a day - well all of the above had happened by half past ten...


----------



## herbie

Glowstar said:


> Got to go to the early pregnancy unit first thing tomorrow morning and get my blood drawn. If the HCG is over a 1000 which I suspect it will be they will then do a scan to see what's going on. It seems to have tailed off now. Just a little bit of watery pink when I wipe Not had any cramps or clots and I still feel very pregnant, ie sore boobs..weeing etc. I did an IC and it's as dark as yesterdays etc Had a few sharp needle like pains in my cervix but that's it. The weird thing is I knew something was wrong this morning, don't ask me why. When I wiped I had minute bits of brown in my cm. I was worried but not too worried. I asked to take a half day at work and as soon as I got home I felt the gush....there was enough to fill a pad but it was watered down blood.
> Suppose only time will tell

hope everythings ok with your pregnancy hun:hugs:
good luck in the morning:hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

Ruth :hugs: I'm praying it all works out ok for you. I was in exactly that same position 18 months ago at my 12 week scan when there was no baby or heartbeat. I was just numb and was in a daze for days until I had the surgery. My sack was 12 weeks though so there is still as chance it will work out, don't give up hope yet. I just can't believe your s*it of a BF, what an arse, no wonder he acted like he did when you told him. I'm glad you've told you mum, you need to speak to someone about all this. x


----------



## truly_blessed

Glowy - Hopefully it's just a bleed from somewhere else and if it's stopped it's a good sign. Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning and sending good vibes. x


----------



## Glowstar

Ruth, my thoughts and prayers are with you. X x

Well don't think this looks good as bleeding started again. Not sure why but did a digi which still says 3+ but hormones not dropped enough yet. I always knew there was a chance of this happening because of my age but you hope and pray it doesn't. I am praying for all you ladies and feel awful that you have to read my woes.


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Ruth, my thoughts and prayers are with you. X x
> 
> Well don't think this looks good as bleeding started again. Not sure why but did a digi which still says 3+ but hormones not dropped enough yet. I always knew there was a chance of this happening because of my age but you hope and pray it doesn't. I am praying for all you ladies and feel awful that you have to read my woes.

Don't be silly Hun,we all want to be here for u and u know u can tell us everything,:hugs::hugs: hope to god everything is ok ,love and prayers for u ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## unnamed

Glowstar said:


> Ruth, my thoughts and prayers are with you. X x
> 
> Well don't think this looks good as bleeding started again. Not sure why but did a digi which still says 3+ but hormones not dropped enough yet. I always knew there was a chance of this happening because of my age but you hope and pray it doesn't. I am praying for all you ladies and feel awful that you have to read my woes.

I am thinking of you both :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ruth:hugs::hugs:,such sad news for you,:hugs::hugs:Am so glad u have your mum and sister now and your bf just makes me sick ,sorry,I really do feel for u Hun and it's such a terrible time and i know u are going to be strong, and we are all here for u every minute of every day :hugs::hugs:,we know u are a lovely girl and u aren't all doom and gloom,u have had a Hell of a time and u have still been able to be here for people and advise them ,I think u are amazing .:hugs::hugs:If there's anything I can do please ask Anything at all,stay strong huni ,love and prayers xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mellybelle

Oh Ruth...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: They arent really going to make you wait two weeks for another scan are they?? :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Mellybelle said:


> Oh Ruth...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: They arent really going to make you wait two weeks for another scan are they?? :hugs:

Yes they are. Look at that - another TWW, but of a different kind! I'm booked in on 27th June.


----------



## Indigo77

Ruth........So, so sorry...:hugs:
Despie......so sorry you have a big meanie of a mom, too
MB............hang in there
Glowstar.....so sorry you are going through this
Ruth...........I hate hate hate your mean, selfish, two-timing butthead ex-BF....I strongly believe that what goes around, comes around....so he had better watch out...:grr:


----------



## herbie

good luck today hunni:hugs:
praying all goes well and you come back with good news:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowie:hugs::hugs::hugs:For today,keeping u in my thoughts,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Ruth2307 said:


> Glowstar - I really hope that it's not over for you. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry all of my posts recently have been nothing but doom and gloom. Honestly, I am usually a really lively and fun person!
> 
> I now understand the meaning of the expression 'rollercoater of emotions':
> 
> Thursday appt with GP to talk through getting support for antenatal depression. :wacko: :cry:
> Friday - date for earlier scan. Excitement beyond compare - gonna see 'Beany'! :happydance:
> Saturday - find out the truth about BF - he's met someone else :growlmad::cry:
> Sunday - complete meltdown; BF wants to cut all ties with me and Beany. Finally tell my mum everything :cry:
> Monday - no heartbeat, all indications point to pregnancy 'not viable' :shrug::cry::cry:
> 
> My head's spinning.
> 
> Desperado how have you done this 9 times???
> 
> How do you get through this? I am so so so sad. You know when I felt particularly bad? All the other ladies came out with little pics of their Beans. I was really looking forward to that. When I had finished not only was I empty handed, but I had to sit in the waiting room while they updated my notes. During that time several other couples came out grinning clutching their grainy little pics. I could have just curled up and cried then.
> 
> Then there was the rigmarole of having to rebook because I had a scan booked for 24th June when I would have been 12.5 weeks. The sonographer said to the receptionist at the top of her voice - 'this lady needs to be rebooked for an early scan because there's no way she's almost 11 weeks'. I know she didn't mean it and perhaps I was just feeling very sensitive but it still hurt to hear it.
> 
> To top it all, I had to go through Maternity to get out (the scanning unit is behind Maternity) and it felt like every conceiveable bump, newborn, pram, car seat and toddler was staring at me as I left.
> 
> What a day - well all of the above had happened by half past ten...

Oh Ruth2307:hugs::hugs:I really dont know what to say,i am so so sorry you are having such an awful time,as the other ladies have already said i just wish we could hug you,remember we are all here for you. Thinking of you.Lots and lots of hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Glowstar said:


> Ruth, my thoughts and prayers are with you. X x
> 
> Well don't think this looks good as bleeding started again. Not sure why but did a digi which still says 3+ but hormones not dropped enough yet. I always knew there was a chance of this happening because of my age but you hope and pray it doesn't. I am praying for all you ladies and feel awful that you have to read my woes.

:hugs::hugs:Glowstar my thoughts are with you:hugs::hugs:
We are all here to support each other through the good and bad times,please dont feel awful for posting how and what you are feeling. lots and lots of hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Blood draw tpday ladies...
Last Wed hcg: 380 , Today: 3823 :happydance:

I'll stop worrying for a couple of day now. Then i'll go into full blown panic mode just before my scan.


----------



## SeaShells

Good Morning Ladies:flower:

How is everyone today??
Desperado how did was your visitor yest, hope it wasnt as bad as you 1st thought...

I had very bad yest, woke miserable,grumpy and tired and couldnt get of the mood all day, had a few cries too. Spoke to DR and he didnt need to see me just for me to book into midwifes, so i went in afternoon and got paperwork etc, midwife should call by time i am 10 weeks,going by last period i am 6 weeks but i know i am only 3 from Ovulation..this confuses me a bit:blush: When i look up what stage the baby is at do i look at 3 or 6 weeks, sorry if this is a dumb Q but in past pregnancies i have never known exactly OV so have always gone by last period so this is new to me....
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

SS - :hugs: Hf\ope your mood picks up today. You'll be classed as 5 weeks pregnant. Add two weeks on to you ov.


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> Blood draw tpday ladies...
> Last Wed hcg: 380 , Today: 3823 :happydance:
> 
> I'll stop worrying for a couple of day now. Then i'll go into full blown panic mode just before my scan.

That is wonderful news Hun,:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi seashells,sorry your mood is down,yep u wud be five weeks,I shud be six on Thursday,the day of my scan,your hormones will be allover the place ATM,up then down,hope u feel better soon,:hugs::hugs:The visit went well yesterday,couldn't believe my luck,everything was very civilised,and I was totally fine,worry over lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Mellybelle said:


> SS - :hugs: Hf\ope your mood picks up today. You'll be classed as 5 weeks pregnant. Add two weeks on to you ov.

Thank you:hugs: so i look up 5 weeks pregnant and that s what stage my little bud is at?? Is that correct?? :hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Hi seashells,sorry your mood is down,yep u wud be five weeks,I shud be six on Thursday,the day of my scan,your hormones will be allover the place ATM,up then down,hope u feel better soon,:hugs::hugs:The visit went well yesterday,couldn't believe my luck,everything was very civilised,and I was totally fine,worry over lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you Desperado, so glad your visit went well and you can now relax :thumbup: xx:hugs:xx


----------



## Glowstar

Mellybelle...glad your levels are great :happydance:

AFM: well slept OK...woke at 3.30am...prob just because stressed...went back to bed after half hour. Got to the EPAU this morning and taken straight away for blood to be taken to check my levels, get the results on Thursday afternoon but in the meantime have to go back Thursday morning for a 2nd blood draw so they can see if the levels are rising. Not sure when I will get the results back for this but got a sneaky feeling they will make me wait until Monday :nope:
If the levels are rising normally they will then get me in for a scan. 
The nurse was lovely and just explained to be prepared for a failed pregnancy but she said she was hopeful because the bleeding has stopped and I'm not in pain but I do feel like I have been doing situps :nope:
Now I just have minute amounts of pale brown discharge and only when I wipe. I suppose at the moment it's 50/50 which way this will go. I'm desperately trying not to get my hopes up but at the moment I still feel pregnant and had a VERY positive HPT this morning :shrug:
I've taken the rest of the week off work as can't bare the thought of sitting at my desk and people asking me what's wrong or waiting for more bleeding to start....flip side is I am now sitting in the house obsessing :nope:
I kind of feel awful that I am making all you ladies worry about yourselves :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowie,I am so angry that they are making u wait,cud they not have gave u a scan today ,the wait is gonna be torture for you:hugs:Wen I went to the hospital last Tuesday the nurse foned me four hours later with the results ,really gave me peace of mind, but please don't worry about us,we all want to be here for you ,glad u have no red blood and am just trying to stay really hopeful for u as I know lots of people have been thru this and baby has been ok,stay busy and pleas ask if there's anything I can do,big hug,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

i cannot believe they haven"t scanned you hunni:growlmad:
absolutely ridiculous!!!!
all the worry isn"t good for bubs either:growlmad:
glad the bleedings eased but it would have been good to see babys heartbeat just for reassurrance
massive :hugs: sweetie :hugs:really hope all turns out ok for you:hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

I wonder if these health professionals realise what they do to our mental health when they ask us to wait days or weeks for results or scans??? Its just cruel.

Glowstar - taking the rest of the week off work is a good idea. Hope the bleeding stops completely.


----------



## Desperado167

Got my ticker,so excited,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mellybelle

A ticker!!! Its beautiful!


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks soooooooooo much for all your support. Nice ticker Desperado!! :thumbup:

Well...they just phoned back with my HCG level.....and it's........15822!!!!!
She said this is VERY good and has now booked me for a scan on Monday at 8.30am. I am just praying everything is OK between then and now. Forgot to ask if I need to go back for the 2nd blood draw!!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Glowstar said:


> Thanks soooooooooo much for all your support. Nice ticker Desperado!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well...they just phoned back with my HCG level.....and it's........15822!!!!!
> She said this is VERY good and has now booked me for a scan on Monday at 8.30am. I am just praying everything is OK between then and now. Forgot to ask if I need to go back for the 2nd blood draw!!! :wacko::wacko:

Brilliant brilliant news - hoping its all ok! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Mellybelle said:


> Blood draw tpday ladies...
> Last Wed hcg: 380 , Today: 3823 :happydance:
> 
> I'll stop worrying for a couple of day now. Then i'll go into full blown panic mode just before my scan.

So pleased for you :) Praying your pregnancy keeps going from strength to strength :)


----------



## Macwooly

Glowstar said:


> Mellybelle...glad your levels are great :happydance:
> 
> AFM: well slept OK...woke at 3.30am...prob just because stressed...went back to bed after half hour. Got to the EPAU this morning and taken straight away for blood to be taken to check my levels, get the results on Thursday afternoon but in the meantime have to go back Thursday morning for a 2nd blood draw so they can see if the levels are rising. Not sure when I will get the results back for this but got a sneaky feeling they will make me wait until Monday :nope:
> If the levels are rising normally they will then get me in for a scan.
> The nurse was lovely and just explained to be prepared for a failed pregnancy but she said she was hopeful because the bleeding has stopped and I'm not in pain but I do feel like I have been doing situps :nope:
> Now I just have minute amounts of pale brown discharge and only when I wipe. I suppose at the moment it's 50/50 which way this will go. I'm desperately trying not to get my hopes up but at the moment I still feel pregnant and had a VERY positive HPT this morning :shrug:
> I've taken the rest of the week off work as can't bare the thought of sitting at my desk and people asking me what's wrong or waiting for more bleeding to start....flip side is I am now sitting in the house obsessing :nope:
> I kind of feel awful that I am making all you ladies worry about yourselves :cry:

So sorry you are having to wait for answers :hugs:

You are in my prayers that you have a strong LO and you will have a successful pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Glowstar said:


> Thanks soooooooooo much for all your support. Nice ticker Desperado!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well...they just phoned back with my HCG level.....and it's........15822!!!!!
> She said this is VERY good and has now booked me for a scan on Monday at 8.30am. I am just praying everything is OK between then and now. Forgot to ask if I need to go back for the 2nd blood draw!!! :wacko::wacko:

Wow on the HCG level :happydance: You have a tough little bean there and as said previously you will stay in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Glowstar said:


> Thanks soooooooooo much for all your support. Nice ticker Desperado!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well...they just phoned back with my HCG level.....and it's........15822!!!!!
> She said this is VERY good and has now booked me for a scan on Monday at 8.30am. I am just praying everything is OK between then and now. Forgot to ask if I need to go back for the 2nd blood draw!!! :wacko::wacko:

FANTASTIC!!! Sounds like everything is going great!!! I wish they'd scan you earlier, just to see where the bleeding is coming from.


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth - I have been thinking off you and praying you find peace in your heart :hugs:

As for your ex - he is being judged by a higher power and he will get what is coming to him! Please try not to waste any more emotion on him and focus on yourself and healing yourself :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

Melly and Glowy .. great news :happydance: maybe twins!


----------



## Ruth2307

Glowstar said:


> Thanks soooooooooo much for all your support. Nice ticker Desperado!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well...they just phoned back with my HCG level.....and it's........15822!!!!!
> She said this is VERY good and has now booked me for a scan on Monday at 8.30am. I am just praying everything is OK between then and now. Forgot to ask if I need to go back for the 2nd blood draw!!! :wacko::wacko:

That's really good news. Hang on in there! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Thanks soooooooooo much for all your support. Nice ticker Desperado!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well...they just phoned back with my HCG level.....and it's........15822!!!!!
> She said this is VERY good and has now booked me for a scan on Monday at 8.30am. I am just praying everything is OK between then and now. Forgot to ask if I need to go back for the 2nd blood draw!!! :wacko::wacko:

Omg :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: am so so happy for u ,bloody brilliant,xxxxxx


----------



## kosh

Mellybelle said:


> Blood draw tpday ladies...
> Last Wed hcg: 380 , Today: 3823 :happydance:
> 
> I'll stop worrying for a couple of day now. Then i'll go into full blown panic mode just before my scan.

really good news!


----------



## kosh

Glowstar said:


> Thanks soooooooooo much for all your support. Nice ticker Desperado!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well...they just phoned back with my HCG level.....and it's........15822!!!!!
> She said this is VERY good and has now booked me for a scan on Monday at 8.30am. I am just praying everything is OK between then and now. Forgot to ask if I need to go back for the 2nd blood draw!!! :wacko::wacko:

ohh that's wonderfull nesw!!! :happydance:
how many weeks are you? 
glad at least your wait until the sacn won't be so stressful!


----------



## kosh

i've got a bit of good news myself! 
went for my dating scan today and our LO was there waving at us! :happydance:
it seems that i'm a bit further along than i though (still don't understand how that's possible as I know when I ov'ed?) so I'm 11+5 days! i can't believe it!!


----------



## Glowstar

Ruth - thank you for taking the time to think of me...take care of YOURSELF :hugs:

Kosh - Woo hoo for waving baby :thumbup: 
I found this HCG chart which is handy. From what I can work out I am 35/36 days from conception. The levels seem to vary WIDELY. I am pretty sure of my dates 5+4. 

https://www.babyjava.net/hcg_levels-chart.gif


----------



## Ruth2307

kosh said:


> i've got a bit of good news myself!
> went for my dating scan today and our LO was there waving at us! :happydance:
> it seems that i'm a bit further along than i though (still don't understand how that's possible as I know when I ov'ed?) so I'm 11+5 days! i can't believe it!!

This is great news! I'm very pleased for you. xxx:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

So pleased for you Kosh :happydance:


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> i've got a bit of good news myself!
> went for my dating scan today and our LO was there waving at us! :happydance:
> it seems that i'm a bit further along than i though (still don't understand how that's possible as I know when I ov'ed?) so I'm 11+5 days! i can't believe it!!
> 
> This is great news! I'm very pleased for you. xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

thank you so much ruth
i've been thinking of you. hope you're healing 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Glowstar said:


> Thanks soooooooooo much for all your support. Nice ticker Desperado!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well...they just phoned back with my HCG level.....and it's........15822!!!!!
> She said this is VERY good and has now booked me for a scan on Monday at 8.30am. I am just praying everything is OK between then and now. Forgot to ask if I need to go back for the 2nd blood draw!!! :wacko::wacko:

WOW- What great news:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> i've got a bit of good news myself!
> went for my dating scan today and our LO was there waving at us! :happydance:
> it seems that i'm a bit further along than i though (still don't understand how that's possible as I know when I ov'ed?) so I'm 11+5 days! i can't believe it!!

Fab news Hun,well done u ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

kosh said:


> i've got a bit of good news myself!
> went for my dating scan today and our LO was there waving at us! :happydance:
> it seems that i'm a bit further along than i though (still don't understand how that's possible as I know when I ov'ed?) so I'm 11+5 days! i can't believe it!!

That is so exciting!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Mellybelle said:


> Blood draw tpday ladies...
> Last Wed hcg: 380 , Today: 3823 :happydance:
> 
> I'll stop worrying for a couple of day now. Then i'll go into full blown panic mode just before my scan.

YAY!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

kosh said:


> i've got a bit of good news myself!
> went for my dating scan today and our LO was there waving at us! :happydance:
> it seems that i'm a bit further along than i though (still don't understand how that's possible as I know when I ov'ed?) so I'm 11+5 days! i can't believe it!!

:happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Glowstar said:


> Thanks soooooooooo much for all your support. Nice ticker Desperado!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well...they just phoned back with my HCG level.....and it's........15822!!!!!
> She said this is VERY good and has now booked me for a scan on Monday at 8.30am. I am just praying everything is OK between then and now. Forgot to ask if I need to go back for the 2nd blood draw!!! :wacko::wacko:

:wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Ruthie...How are you? I've been thinking a lot about you....Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Indigo77 said:


> Ruthie...How are you? I've been thinking a lot about you....Sending you :hugs:

I am struggling. It's very hard right now. Grateful for all the support from my BnB friends. :hugs:Very happy to hear things are going well for other women don't want anyone to feel like I do.


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Ruthie...How are you? I've been thinking a lot about you....Sending you :hugs:
> 
> I am struggling. It's very hard right now. Grateful for all the support from my BnB friends. :hugs:Very happy to hear things are going well for other women don't want anyone to feel like I do.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth2307 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Ruthie...How are you? I've been thinking a lot about you....Sending you :hugs:
> 
> I am struggling. It's very hard right now. Grateful for all the support from my BnB friends. :hugs:Very happy to hear things are going well for other women don't want anyone to feel like I do.Click to expand...

Awk Hun,we are all here for you ,we care for u very much :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Ruth2307 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Ruthie...How are you? I've been thinking a lot about you....Sending you :hugs:
> 
> I am struggling. It's very hard right now. Grateful for all the support from my BnB friends. :hugs:Very happy to hear things are going well for other women don't want anyone to feel like I do.Click to expand...

Ruth...don't ever feel like you can't come here for support....doesn't matter what context. We are here for you...and each other :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Ruth...big hugs :hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Ruth- I am so sorry. I still have hope for your beanie. I just can't understand why they would make you wait two more weeks. If I wasn't a country away, I would walk in there and demand that they do more scans immediately. I would be the 'squeakiest wheel they ever heard! (squeaky wheel gets the oil). Just wait and see what they say...many docs or specialists have been wrong before.
I'm sending loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: your way! You and your beanie will be in my thoughts and prayers.
D
xxxxx


----------



## tigerlilly

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone,well am 44 today and 4 weeks and three days pregnant,:happydance:Am a mother of four and have had nine losses,am over the moon to be pregnant and it was the best present ever ,feel a bit lost moving from the ttc forum and hope all you lovely ladies can join me here,:hugs:So far things are going well:happydance:As I have sticky blood syndrome (which was diagnosed last year),I have to inject myself with clexane every morning in the tum,had been kind of worried about doing it but have found it fine and dandy:winkwink:,am attending the hospital weekly to check my hcg levels are rising and my first scan is the 16th of June ,am still very nervous as I know it's early days and am a poas addict and have so far done nine tests to make sure I am still pregnant,:dohh:Hope to hear from u soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



Fantastic xxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## herbie

Glowstar said:


> Thanks soooooooooo much for all your support. Nice ticker Desperado!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well...they just phoned back with my HCG level.....and it's........15822!!!!!
> She said this is VERY good and has now booked me for a scan on Monday at 8.30am. I am just praying everything is OK between then and now. Forgot to ask if I need to go back for the 2nd blood draw!!! :wacko::wacko:

thats brilliant news sweetie:happydance:
everything crossed all is well hunni:hugs:


----------



## herbie

kosh said:


> i've got a bit of good news myself!
> went for my dating scan today and our LO was there waving at us! :happydance:
> it seems that i'm a bit further along than i though (still don't understand how that's possible as I know when I ov'ed?) so I'm 11+5 days! i can't believe it!!

great news hun xxxx:hugs:
glad all went well at your scan:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning herbie,how are u ?seems like a lifetime away that we were on the ttc forum and it's really only 2-3 weeks ,such a lot has gone on and I sometimes have to pinch myself that I am pregnant :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Ruth :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Desperado -how are you this morning?

I have got to the stage where brushing my teeth makes me gag :(

The (big) trousers I put on this morning didn't fit! OMG I shouldn't be getting bigger yet ?!? Could it be bloat? It doesn't feel like it!- well it does at the end of the day but I get bigger as the day goes on- anyone else? I am thirsty all the time too drinking 3 litres + every day- not like me at all. My body does not feel like my body anymore. I don't want sex either I just feel blah not sexy at all. I am still knackered too.

Anyway now I have listed all my complaints for this morning - good morning everyone! :blush:

I hope you all have a great day.

I am off to work - with my trousers undone!


----------



## Mellybelle

Mega bloat happening here too. I had already gained so much weight this year anyway, and now I look huge. Its winter time so I get to wear some baggier clothes. 
The constipation is kicking my butt.(pun intended) :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle and unnamed :hugs:,I envy u ,I wish it was winter here and then I cud hide myself in my winter woolies:hugs: ,I am just the same with major bloat,had just lost nearly three stone and threw all my bigger clothes away ,I went to the docs yesterday with an elastic band holding my trousers up,:blush:,I am also thinking it's way too early to go buy new clothes,unnamed hope u aren't going to get major ms,have a lovely day guys xxxxxxx


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Morning herbie,how are u ?seems like a lifetime away that we were on the ttc forum and it's really only 2-3 weeks ,such a lot has gone on and I sometimes have to pinch myself that I am pregnant :hugs::hugs::hugs:

yeah i"m good thanks hunni:thumbup:
how"s things with you?:hugs:
yeah i know what you mean hun xx i still don"t feel pregnant, if you know what i mean xx just can"t believe it !!! 
time seems to be going so quickly!!!
just hope our pregnancies do too:winkwink:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Oh brushing my teeth has made me more than gag - occasionally its full flow vomit - and its not like I can stop brushing my teeth!

I'm the queen of bloat and I'm up a trouser size already - if the scan goes well on Monday I will probably move into maternity clothing and go with the bloat bump :) I'm already in maternity jeans, they are just soooo comfy and you can't see the elasticated panels.

Oh yes I'm not too bad in the morning and by evening I look like a beached whale! hehe

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Scan in the morning at half eight,I have gone from excitement to pure terror .wish me luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Aw don't be scared you will be fine. Excited to hear your news x x

Back for another blood test tomorrow. Feel really crampy today so trying not to get my hopes up. I suppose I really just want to know one way or another if I am still pregnant. Still slight pale brown spotting but only on to and not making it onto underwear. Limbo sucks big time!!


----------



## unnamed

Desperado167 said:


> Scan in the morning at half eight,I have gone from excitement to pure terror .wish me luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

GOOD LUCK :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Glowstar said:


> Aw don't be scared you will be fine. Excited to hear your news x x
> 
> Back for another blood test tomorrow. Feel really crampy today so trying not to get my hopes up. I suppose I really just want to know one way or another if I am still pregnant. Still slight pale brown spotting but only on to and not making it onto underwear. Limbo sucks big time!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I have everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Storm1jet2 said:


> Oh brushing my teeth has made me more than gag - occasionally its full flow vomit - and its not like I can stop brushing my teeth!
> 
> I'm the queen of bloat and I'm up a trouser size already - if the scan goes well on Monday I will probably move into maternity clothing and go with the bloat bump :) I'm already in maternity jeans, they are just soooo comfy and you can't see the elasticated panels.
> 
> Oh yes I'm not too bad in the morning and by evening I look like a beached whale! hehe
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

You made me laugh when I read this! - sorry not funny I know but I have such memories of MS from being pregnant with DS 

I have not actually been sick this time yet but it was a close call this morning.


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Aw don't be scared you will be fine. Excited to hear your news x x
> 
> Back for another blood test tomorrow. Feel really crampy today so trying not to get my hopes up. I suppose I really just want to know one way or another if I am still pregnant. Still slight pale brown spotting but only on to and not making it onto underwear. Limbo sucks big time!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I have everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Me too lovely,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mellybelle

Glowstar! I'm sure everything will be fine. Brown spotting is ok and its just some leftover from your bleed. 

Desp - Happy Scan Day! Cant wait for results!!!!


----------



## truly_blessed

Good luck with the scan desperado x


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies I really appreciate and love your support,thank you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Omi

Happy scan Desperado! Im going for mine at 3.30...crapping myself, lol!! 

:hug: xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Good Luck Omi :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

good luck with the scans desp & omi!! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

GL Ladies!


----------



## Desperado167

Omi said:


> Happy scan Desperado! Im going for mine at 3.30...crapping myself, lol!!
> 
> :hug: xxx

Good luck huni,all will be fine,thinking of you,xxxxxxx


----------



## unnamed

Desperado and Omi

You are going to meet beany- you lucky things!

Have a great day :happydance:


----------



## herbie

good luck on your scans today ladies:hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so got my scan,didn't See much but there is a sack and a tiny 1cm bean :happydance::happydance:,he did an internal scan ,which I am really worried about ,said it wasn't unusual to have some staining afterwards so am just gonna take it really easy ,going back up in two weeks,xxxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

That's great Desperado :happydance::hugs: I agree, put your feet up for the next couple of days to minimize any spotting etc :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> That's great Desperado :happydance::hugs: I agree, put your feet up for the next couple of days to minimize any spotting etc :thumbup::hugs:

Have only ever had an internal scan done wen I have miscarried so it was a bit scary ,but the gynae is lovely and he said he isn't worried in the slightest about this pregnancy ,I think he means everything looks good so far ,so just need to relax ,thanks glowstar,how's u today?xxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

I had am internal U/S with my first and all was well, you will be fine...but do try and put your feet up :hugs:

I feel really nauseous today :sick: also had a bit of Diarrhea today not sure if it's just sheer worry or hormones :wacko: got my bloods taken at 8.30am so hopefully going to get a phone call today :wacko: I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst :wacko:


----------



## Mellybelle

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so got my scan,didn't See much but there is a sack and a tiny 1cm bean :happydance::happydance:,he did an internal scan ,which I am really worried about ,said it wasn't unusual to have some staining afterwards so am just gonna take it really easy ,going back up in two weeks,xxxxxxx

Wonderful news!!!!!! A little 1cm beanie!!:happydance:


----------



## Mellybelle

Glowstar - Glad you felt sick today (glad in a good way!). Fingers tightly crossed your bloods come back fantastic again. I have faith everything will be ok. xx


----------



## Mellybelle

Good luck with your scan Omi!


----------



## Mellybelle

Ruth - How are you doing hun?? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> I had am internal U/S with my first and all was well, you will be fine...but do try and put your feet up :hugs:
> 
> I feel really nauseous today :sick: also had a bit of Diarrhea today not sure if it's just sheer worry or hormones :wacko: got my bloods taken at 8.30am so hopefully going to get a phone call today :wacko: I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst :wacko:

Keeping everything crossed for your results,I am sure u will be ok ,nausea is a good sign,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth2307

Mellybelle said:


> Ruth - How are you doing hun?? :hugs:

Just playing the waiting game. 27th can't come quick enough.


----------



## Ruth2307

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so got my scan,didn't See much but there is a sack and a tiny 1cm bean :happydance::happydance:,he did an internal scan ,which I am really worried about ,said it wasn't unusual to have some staining afterwards so am just gonna take it really easy ,going back up in two weeks,xxxxxxx

That is good news. I'm pleased for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Oh Ruth, massive :hugs: I still just dont understand why they are making you wait so long. Have you had blood taken?


----------



## Ruth2307

Mellybelle said:


> Oh Ruth, massive :hugs: I still just dont understand why they are making you wait so long. Have you had blood taken?

No. I had an ultrasound and then I had a transvaginal scan, that's it.:shrug:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie - so pleased the doc was happy with the scan and the beanie is doing ok :thumbup:

Ruth :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so got my scan,didn't See much but there is a sack and a tiny 1cm bean :happydance::happydance:,he did an internal scan ,which I am really worried about ,said it wasn't unusual to have some staining afterwards so am just gonna take it really easy ,going back up in two weeks,xxxxxxx

awwww great news hun :hugs:xxxxxxxx
glad all went ok xxxxx
i was worried i might have to have an internal u/s but i didn"t thank god!! lol
did you see beanies little flicker of a heartbeat? :hugs:


----------



## herbie

Ruth2307 said:


> Mellybelle said:
> 
> 
> Ruth - How are you doing hun?? :hugs:
> 
> Just playing the waiting game. 27th can't come quick enough.Click to expand...

i think its terrible making you wait so long:growlmad:
no wonder your anxious!!


----------



## Glowstar

It's not looking good. Beta has only gone from 15822 to 19583 in 48 hrs. That's a doubling time of 156 hrs and only about 25%. Just started spotting pink...so don't think this pregnancy is going to continue. Still got to go for a scan on Monday...how depressing :cry:


----------



## Macwooly

Glowstar said:


> It's not looking good. Beta has only gone from 15822 to 19583 in 48 hrs. That's a doubling time of 156 hrs and only about 25%. Just started spotting pink...so don't think this pregnancy is going to continue. Still got to go for a scan on Monday...how depressing :cry:

Sorry :hugs: But praying that your pregnancy does continue successfully :hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Despie....so glad that the scan went well!!! :thumbup:

Glowstar, you are also in my thoughts and prayers right now that maybe those numbers will still keep on doubling!:hugs:


----------



## herbie

Glowstar said:


> It's not looking good. Beta has only gone from 15822 to 19583 in 48 hrs. That's a doubling time of 156 hrs and only about 25%. Just started spotting pink...so don't think this pregnancy is going to continue. Still got to go for a scan on Monday...how depressing :cry:

so sorry sweetie:hugs:praying all goes well and beanie hangs in there:hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so got my scan,didn't See much but there is a sack and a tiny 1cm bean :happydance::happydance:,he did an internal scan ,which I am really worried about ,said it wasn't unusual to have some staining afterwards so am just gonna take it really easy ,going back up in two weeks,xxxxxxx

Dersperado thats wonderful:happydance::hugs::happydance: so happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Glowstar said:


> It's not looking good. Beta has only gone from 15822 to 19583 in 48 hrs. That's a doubling time of 156 hrs and only about 25%. Just started spotting pink...so don't think this pregnancy is going to continue. Still got to go for a scan on Monday...how depressing :cry:

Im sorry to hear that glowstar:hugs: thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> It's not looking good. Beta has only gone from 15822 to 19583 in 48 hrs. That's a doubling time of 156 hrs and only about 25%. Just started spotting pink...so don't think this pregnancy is going to continue. Still got to go for a scan on Monday...how depressing :cry:

Hang on in there Hun,at least it's still rising ,hold tight,don't give up hope yet,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so got my scan,didn't See much but there is a sack and a tiny 1cm bean :happydance::happydance:,he did an internal scan ,which I am really worried about ,said it wasn't unusual to have some staining afterwards so am just gonna take it really easy ,going back up in two weeks,xxxxxxx

great news!!! :happydance:
congratulations!!
take it easy after the scan if you are concerned :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Despie....great news on the scan.....now, rest, rest, rest...:hugs:
Glowstar....we all have our FXed.....:hugs:
Ruthie.....been thinking about you....:hugs:

Everyone else :wave:......:hugs:


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> Mellybelle said:
> 
> 
> Ruth - How are you doing hun?? :hugs:
> 
> Just playing the waiting game. 27th can't come quick enough.Click to expand...

are they really going to make you wait that long?! i don't get it! :growlmad:
thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## kosh

Glowstar said:


> It's not looking good. Beta has only gone from 15822 to 19583 in 48 hrs. That's a doubling time of 156 hrs and only about 25%. Just started spotting pink...so don't think this pregnancy is going to continue. Still got to go for a scan on Monday...how depressing :cry:

oh no i'm really sorry :hugs:
FXed the hcg picks up!


----------



## kosh

how was your scan omi? :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi kosh,thanks for the support:hugs::hugs:,how are u Hun?xxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Well back to the TTC boards....the bleeding has well and truly started now :cry: Thanks for all your support :hugs:


----------



## Omi

So sorry Glowstar Big, Big :hugs: coming your way, xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Well back to the TTC boards....the bleeding has well and truly started now :cry: Thanks for all your support :hugs:

Hi Hun,i am so so sorry,I will say it again as I have said on the other thread,u are truly an amazing person and an inspiration to us all,I really hope and pray u get thru this and please look after yourself,I have loved having u as a buddy and u have helped me so much:hugs::hugs:,have a brilliant holiday,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Omi

Kosh - my scan went great. Bean measures spot on 7 weeks 3 days and is perfect! Heartbeat lovely and all is good. We're so relieved and obviously delighted, we almost cried :cloud9: Cant tell you how much i want this trimester to come and go so can tell everybody and not worry as much, and also feel better and get a proper bump and not just have bloat :haha:

:hug: xxxx


----------



## kosh

Glowstar said:


> Well back to the TTC boards....the bleeding has well and truly started now :cry: Thanks for all your support :hugs:

i'm really really sorry :cry:
lots of :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Glowstar so sorry to hear your news :hugs: Look after yourself and allow yourself time to heal :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Glowstar said:


> Well back to the TTC boards....the bleeding has well and truly started now :cry: Thanks for all your support :hugs:

I'm really sorry. :cry: If I was there I would just hug you. :hugs::hugs:You have been so kind and encouraging to me and I hope that when the time is right you'll be back. Who knows, maybe I will be one day too and we can be bump buddies again.:friends:xxxx


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ruth-
Thinking about you! Sending :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Glowstar said:


> Well back to the TTC boards....the bleeding has well and truly started now :cry: Thanks for all your support :hugs:


so, so sorry sweetie:cry: i really feel for you hunni:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newmarriedgal

Glowstar said:


> Well back to the TTC boards....the bleeding has well and truly started now :cry: Thanks for all your support :hugs:

oh Glowstar I am in tears for you, I am so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Glowstar said:


> Well back to the TTC boards....the bleeding has well and truly started now :cry: Thanks for all your support :hugs:

I am so so sorry :hugs: I hope you are OK and will be back here soon :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Glowstar said:


> Well back to the TTC boards....the bleeding has well and truly started now :cry: Thanks for all your support :hugs:

NO! :nope::nope::nope:

OMG......so very sorry.....:cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Omi...so glad your scan went well...


----------



## Desperado167

Omi said:


> Kosh - my scan went great. Bean measures spot on 7 weeks 3 days and is perfect! Heartbeat lovely and all is good. We're so relieved and obviously delighted, we almost cried :cloud9: Cant tell you how much i want this trimester to come and go so can tell everybody and not worry as much, and also feel better and get a proper bump and not just have bloat :haha:
> 
> :hug: xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Fab news,xxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Omi pleased the scan went well and your pregnancy continues to go from strength to strength :)


----------



## Mellybelle

:cry: glowstar - :hugs: I am so sorry. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Omi - glad your scan went well.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so got my scan,didn't See much but there is a sack and a tiny 1cm bean :happydance::happydance:,he did an internal scan ,which I am really worried about ,said it wasn't unusual to have some staining afterwards so am just gonna take it really easy ,going back up in two weeks,xxxxxxx

Great news!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone:hugs:,how are u all doing,managed to get a seven hour sleep last nite and am feeling fab ,can't stop eating ESP the wrong things ,running to the loo ,boobs keep growing but I am happy,happy ,happy,how's everyone else keeping?:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Herbie,:hugs:Unnamed,:hugs:Seashells,:hugs:Truly blessed,:hugs:Melly,:hugs:Beachcomber,:hugs:Garnet,:hugs:Lyvid,:hugs:Omi,:hugs:Storm,:hugs:Kosh,:hugs:Tigerlilly,:hugs:Newmarriedgal,Claireb,:hugs:Glowstar,:hugs::hugs::hugs:,Ruth,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry three birds :hugs: and animaniacs:hugs:,hope I haven't forgot anyone else ,if so ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

:hugs: right back at you!


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone:hugs:,how are u all doing,managed to get a seven hour sleep last nite and am feeling fab ,can't stop eating ESP the wrong things ,running to the loo ,boobs keep growing but I am happy,happy ,happy,how's everyone else keeping?:kiss::kiss::kiss:

:hi: despie - i'm feeling very emotional today and with no energy whatsover! but apart from that, very happy!


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone:hugs:,how are u all doing,managed to get a seven hour sleep last nite and am feeling fab ,can't stop eating ESP the wrong things ,running to the loo ,boobs keep growing but I am happy,happy ,happy,how's everyone else keeping?:kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> :hi: despie - i'm feeling very emotional today and with no energy whatsover! but apart from that, very happy!Click to expand...

Try and take it easy,are you almost into your second trimester ,hopefully u won't feel as tired,xxxxx


----------



## unnamed

Hi Desperado,

Hi everyone
How are you all? Any news?

I am feeling OK- well I was but don't make the mistake I did! I have been Googling each week to see what is happening to beany/ what is developing. I used google images to find a 7 week old foetus- OMG Cried for ages and still can't get the images out of my head- Don't do it.

I have worked the entire day on reports and got loads done- yay! I still have loads left to do of course and started weeks ago- when your child brings a report home from school- please appreciate it! They take so long to write and hardly anyone thanks the teacher . Each report takes hours of my own time ( and I feel so tired and sometimes sick at the moment) . 

Oh great, it seems I am looking for sympathy - OH is still not talking about beany or willing to listen to any moans about how shit I feel at times so I just don't bother telling him.

I am so glad I have all of you to talk to about this pregnancy. 
On Thursday I just managed to stop from fainting at work. The children had gone home and I had lots of preparation and marking to do for the next day ( and wrapping of Father's day presents that the children had made). I hadn't eaten in a while and I am finding that if I don't eat every 2 hours or so I feel faint/ hot/ cold/ woosey etc. I am finding work so hard. I am also feeling guilty that I can't do as much as I usually can with DS. He wanted me to help him make cakes on Thursday evening and I just couldn't get myself off the couch.
The house really needs a proper clean! There is loads of washing to be done or ironed or put away and I am just too tired to do it today after working. 
I know it will wait until tomorrow but would just cry if anyone came round and saw it!

When I read back through this post I thought I sound depressed- I am not! I actually feel better than I have for days. Especially now I have had a good old moan to all of you.:blush:

Feel free to PM me with all your moans :happydance: it feels surprisingly good to have written them down where I feel someone is listening.

OK moan over :laugh2:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi unnamed,your post always make me smile :hugs:,forget about the house ,as my granny used to say the house will be there wen u are not,bless,am sure u are exhausted holding down a full-time job and looking after a child,whilst preg,I am lucky as in wen my four go to school I have the choice to rest up or go shopping,:haha:or do the housework,I love my child's report and really appreciate all their teachers,am sure u are doing a fab job and are a lovely teacher,the kids are very lucky having u ,:hugs:Y don't u make up a lunch box for yourself everyday with small snacks to eat throughout the day,I usually get jittery and shaky if I don't eat regularly,should help.xxxxx


----------



## unnamed

Desperado167 said:


> Hi unnamed,your post always make me smile :hugs:,forget about the house ,as my granny used to say the house will be there wen u are not,bless,am sure u are exhausted holding down a full-time job and looking after a child,whilst preg,I am lucky as in wen my four go to school I have the choice to rest up or go shopping,:haha:or do the housework,I love my child's report and really appreciate all their teachers,am sure u are doing a fab job and are a lovely teacher,the kids are very lucky having u ,:hugs:Y don't u make up a lunch box for yourself everyday with small snacks to eat throughout the day,I usually get jittery and shaky if I don't eat regularly,should help.xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks and I will- The children are what makes the job worthwhile!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all,well as usual I am up since six this morning,am always so excited wen I wake up as I know I have got thru another day being pregnant,:happydance:,so I am up wrapping my lovely hubby's presents,ironing the school uniforms and cooking a roast,go me :haha:Letting the kids have a lie in and heading to a car boot sale about ten ,kids love it,am so happy with my life at the minute and just pray to god this pregnancy goes from strength to strength,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Morning all,well as usual I am up since six this morning,am always so excited wen I wake up as I know I have got thru another day being pregnant,:happydance:,so I am up wrapping my lovely hubby's presents,ironing the school uniforms and cooking a roast,go me :haha:Letting the kids have a lie in and heading to a car boot sale about ten ,kids love it,am so happy with my life at the minute and just pray to god this pregnancy goes from strength to strength,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i"m always up early too hun:hugs:
think it"s excitement over the pregnancy!!!:happydance:
had a really bad back the past few days and weird tummy pains
just hope everythings ok
you worry that you might not get pg then the worry starts all over again about the pregnancy:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Hope it's just everything stretching,:hugs:Every pain I get I am like o no here we go ,am just not doing it anymore,have decided to enjoy my pregnancy ,and stay positive ,wotever will be will be,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Hi ladies,

Desperado where are you getting all your energy from?
Can I have some?

I went to bed with DS last night and am struggling to get up today!

Also feeling slightly sick and I know if I get up it will be worse.


----------



## Ruth2307

Hello All

Pleased to hear everyone is ok. I actually went out last night with a friend and had a nice time. It was nice to get all dressed up and do something fun. (I even wore my false eye lashes!!) 

My house is spotless, the washing's already on the line, I've taken my dog out and I just about feel ok. Very, very slowly the gnawing pain and disappointment of 'not being pregnant anymore' (that's how I refer to it - it doesn't sound so bad) is fading. Every so often it comes back and I feel very sad and my eyes fill up but at the same time I'm beginning to feel more confident of the fact that at some point in the future I'll be able to cope. It is quite hard to read about everyone else's pregnancy progressing and I so wish I could join in. I wonder if I'm putting myself through too much but I've grown to care so much about each and everyone of you and want to share in your happiness so I don't want to leave. :hugs:

Only one more week to wait for the scan so in the meantime I'm trying to keep busy and fill my days with happy things.

Lot of love
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Desperado where are you getting all your energy from?
> Can I have some?
> 
> I went to bed with DS last night and am struggling to get up today!
> 
> Also feeling slightly sick and I know if I get up it will be worse.

Awk Hun,poor u ,I always have a sleep in the afternoon or early evening ,think that helps ,just made dh his breakfast in bed and he's happy,bathtime now,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth:hugs::hugs:,wen I read your post I was filled with tears sadness,happiness and awe of wot an incredible woman u are,I have also grown really fond of you,we all have :hugs::hugs::hugs:Am so happy u went out last nite and had fun ,u have made my day,have been so incredibly worried for u and I can feel your pain,stay strong Hun,u are amazing,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Oh Ruth...:cry: Your post made me cry.
Glad you got dressed up and had a fun night.


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Pleased to hear everyone is ok. I actually went out last night with a friend and had a nice time. It was nice to get all dressed up and do something fun. (I even wore my false eye lashes!!)
> 
> My house is spotless, the washing's already on the line, I've taken my dog out and I just about feel ok. Very, very slowly the gnawing pain and disappointment of 'not being pregnant anymore' (that's how I refer to it - it doesn't sound so bad) is fading. Every so often it comes back and I feel very sad and my eyes fill up but at the same time I'm beginning to feel more confident of the fact that at some point in the future I'll be able to cope. It is quite hard to read about everyone else's pregnancy progressing and I so wish I could join in. I wonder if I'm putting myself through too much but I've grown to care so much about each and everyone of you and want to share in your happiness so I don't want to leave. :hugs:
> 
> Only one more week to wait for the scan so in the meantime I'm trying to keep busy and fill my days with happy things.
> 
> Lot of love
> xxxx

:cry: :hugs::hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Ruth2307 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Pleased to hear everyone is ok. I actually went out last night with a friend and had a nice time. It was nice to get all dressed up and do something fun. (I even wore my false eye lashes!!)
> 
> My house is spotless, the washing's already on the line, I've taken my dog out and I just about feel ok. Very, very slowly the gnawing pain and disappointment of 'not being pregnant anymore' (that's how I refer to it - it doesn't sound so bad) is fading. Every so often it comes back and I feel very sad and my eyes fill up but at the same time I'm beginning to feel more confident of the fact that at some point in the future I'll be able to cope. It is quite hard to read about everyone else's pregnancy progressing and I so wish I could join in. I wonder if I'm putting myself through too much but I've grown to care so much about each and everyone of you and want to share in your happiness so I don't want to leave. :hugs:
> 
> Only one more week to wait for the scan so in the meantime I'm trying to keep busy and fill my days with happy things.
> 
> Lot of love
> xxxx


Ruth you inspire me:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone,:hugs::hugs:Well today is happy three weeks since I got my first bfp test,am praying this is my forever baby,am still testing everyday:dohh:,How's everyone doing?xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## herbie

wow!!!! doesn"t time go quick:wacko:
just hope our pregnancies go this quickly:thumbup:
can"t believe i"m 8 weeks tomorrow!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Princesse

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone,well am 44 today and 4 weeks and three days pregnant,:happydance:Am a mother of four and have had nine losses,am over the moon to be pregnant and it was the best present ever ,feel a bit lost moving from the ttc forum and hope all you lovely ladies can join me here,:hugs:So far things are going well:happydance:As I have sticky blood syndrome (which was diagnosed last year),I have to inject myself with clexane every morning in the tum,had been kind of worried about doing it but have found it fine and dandy:winkwink:,am attending the hospital weekly to check my hcg levels are rising and my first scan is the 16th of June ,am still very nervous as I know it's early days and am a poas addict and have so far done nine tests to make sure I am still pregnant,:dohh:Hope to hear from u soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello Desperado, I am 44 and would have been excited to be in your club, but unfortunately lost my pregnancy last week. I will try again in 3 months. Glad to know that there is another 44 year young on this forum.


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> wow!!!! doesn"t time go quick:wacko:
> just hope our pregnancies go this quickly:thumbup:
> can"t believe i"m 8 weeks tomorrow!!:happydance::happydance:

That is def time for a celebration :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Princesse,:hugs::hugs::hugs:So sorry Hun:hugs::hugs:Would really love to have u here ,another 44 year old wud be lovely,hope u are ok ,:kiss::kiss:I have heard that u are way more fertile the first month after an mc if u were up to it,hope u dont mind me saying that,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mellybelle

Just found some pink tinged cm. I'm so scared and think that this might be the end. :cry: Pink spotting is never a good sign for me. Please, please dont become angel number 5.


----------



## Macwooly

Mellybelle said:


> Just found some pink tinged cm. I'm so scared and think that this might be the end. :cry: Pink spotting is never a good sign for me. Please, please dont become angel number 5.

So sorry to hear that :hugs: Praying you have a tough little bean and this is just a temporary worry :hugs:


----------



## jo_lou_pip

Hi there iam louise 39 and this is my 1st baby due in jan 2012.i go for my 1st scan next week.just now iam 10 weeks


----------



## Ruth2307

Mellybelle said:


> Just found some pink tinged cm. I'm so scared and think that this might be the end. :cry: Pink spotting is never a good sign for me. Please, please dont become angel number 5.

No no no! This cannot happen. Stay strong and positive and just hang on in there. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

jo_lou_pip said:


> Hi there iam louise 39 and this is my 1st baby due in jan 2012.i go for my 1st scan next week.just now iam 10 weeks

Hello! :hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> Just found some pink tinged cm. I'm so scared and think that this might be the end. :cry: Pink spotting is never a good sign for me. Please, please dont become angel number 5.

I really hope it's not the end,take it really easy lovely,praying for u that little bean hangs on in there:hugs:::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

jo_lou_pip said:


> Hi there iam louise 39 and this is my 1st baby due in jan 2012.i go for my 1st scan next week.just now iam 10 weeks

Hi and welcome,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Mellybelle

sticky thoughts flying your way:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

jo_lou_pip said:


> Hi there iam louise 39 and this is my 1st baby due in jan 2012.i go for my 1st scan next week.just now iam 10 weeks

Hi :flower:


----------



## unnamed

I feel :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick: today

The sad thing is I am kind of happy about it.


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> I feel :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick: today
> 
> The sad thing is I am kind of happy about it.

Awk bless,:hugs::hugs:Was just thinking that today I wish I had really bad ms then I wud know I have great symptoms and that wud kinda make me feel better,:dohh::dohh:Hope u feel better soon,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ruth-
Been thinking about you. I read your post and it brought tears to my eyes. I'm so glad you went out with your friend and put your false lashes on....I love doing that and getting dressed up! I wish I could give you a big hug!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

The :witch: got me this morning!:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Ruth-
> Been thinking about you. I read your post and it brought tears to my eyes. I'm so glad you went out with your friend and put your false lashes on....I love doing that and getting dressed up! I wish I could give you a big hug!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> The :witch: got me this morning!:cry:

Am so so sorry lmd,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Ruth-
> Been thinking about you. I read your post and it brought tears to my eyes. I'm so glad you went out with your friend and put your false lashes on....I love doing that and getting dressed up! I wish I could give you a big hug!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> The :witch: got me this morning!:cry:

Hi LMD :hugs::hugs:

Sorry to hear the witch got you again. I was so hoping that you'd have a BFP for you birthday but it wasn't to be. I hope that you'll still be willing to try again next month. We have to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves down and try again to the best of our abilities. I know how much yet another disappointing month hurts but we mustn't give up. The ladies on this thread all know how you feel - most of us came from the TTC board!

When you post that you have a BFP it's going to be hard not to book a flight to SoCal so that I give you a massive hug in person!

xxxx
PS Aren't false lashes just BRILLIANT!! :thumbup:

For everyone else feeling sick and ropey - I know it's hard but it's all part of the beauty of being pregnant and it won't be long before it should ease up. What I would give right now to be feeling sick and bloated again...


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth:hugs::hugs::hugs:U amaze me every time I read your posts,your courage,strength and determination is unbelievable ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth :hugs: Getting dressed up, false lashes and going out is always a good pick me up :thumbup: Keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Mellybelle said:


> Just found some pink tinged cm. I'm so scared and think that this might be the end. :cry: Pink spotting is never a good sign for me. Please, please dont become angel number 5.

OH NO!!!

Please let us know how u r? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Keeping FXed....


----------



## Indigo77

Luv...:hugs:

Ruth....u are so strong and so inspiring.....i wish u would change your status....it breaks my heart every time i see it...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Luv...:hugs:
> 
> Ruth....u are so strong and so inspiring.....i wish u would change your status....it breaks my heart every time i see it...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I agree with Indigo :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Luv...:hugs:
> 
> Ruth....u are so strong and so inspiring.....i wish u would change your status....it breaks my heart every time i see it...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I agree with indigo and wooly ,please change it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Indigo, Macwooly and Despie - I've changed it. :flower:



Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Luv...:hugs:
> 
> Ruth....u are so strong and so inspiring.....i wish u would change your status....it breaks my heart every time i see it...:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I agree with indigo and wooly ,please change it :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## luvmydoggies

Ruth2307 said:


> luvmydoggies said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ruth-
> Been thinking about you. I read your post and it brought tears to my eyes. I'm so glad you went out with your friend and put your false lashes on....I love doing that and getting dressed up! I wish I could give you a big hug!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> The :witch: got me this morning!:cry:
> 
> Hi LMD :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear the witch got you again. I was so hoping that you'd have a BFP for you birthday but it wasn't to be. I hope that you'll still be willing to try again next month. We have to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves down and try again to the best of our abilities. I know how much yet another disappointing month hurts but we mustn't give up. The ladies on this thread all know how you feel - most of us came from the TTC board!
> 
> When you post that you have a BFP it's going to be hard not to book a flight to SoCal so that I give you a massive hug in person!
> 
> xxxx
> PS Aren't false lashes just BRILLIANT!! :thumbup:
> 
> For everyone else feeling sick and ropey - I know it's hard but it's all part of the beauty of being pregnant and it won't be long before it should ease up. What I would give right now to be feeling sick and bloated again...Click to expand...

Ruth-my sweet friend! No, we will not give up. We will be mommy's! When I read your post- it made me smile!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Are they difficult to put on? The false eyelashes, i mean..


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth2307 said:


> Indigo, Macwooly and Despie - I've changed it. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Luv...:hugs:
> 
> Ruth....u are so strong and so inspiring.....i wish u would change your status....it breaks my heart every time i see it...:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I agree with indigo and wooly ,please change it :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs2::friends::friends:


----------



## Mellybelle

Update: Had a scan today and all is fine. Beanie is measuring 6w+1 and she found a maybe-possibly-couldbe place where the bleed might have been coming from. I was so scared and sure it was all over, I cried during the entire scan. Thankyou all for your kind words and support. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> Update: Had a scan today and all is fine. Beanie is measuring 6w+1 and she found a maybe-possibly-couldbe place where the bleed might have been coming from. I was so scared and sure it was all over, I cried during the entire scan. Thankyou all for your kind words and support. :hugs:

Melly,:hugs::hugs:I am so bloody chuffed ,am crying tears of joy for you,I was incredibly worried ,take it easy lovely ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

great news melly:happydance::happydance:
so glad all is ok with bubs :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Mellybelle said:


> Update: Had a scan today and all is fine. Beanie is measuring 6w+1 and she found a maybe-possibly-couldbe place where the bleed might have been coming from. I was so scared and sure it was all over, I cried during the entire scan. Thankyou all for your kind words and support. :hugs:

Thank God for that. Hope the rest of your pregnancy is worry-free.:hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Indigo77 said:


> Are they difficult to put on? The false eyelashes, i mean..

No not at all and the effect is fantastic. You should have seen me batting my eyelashes all evening!:haha:


----------



## Mellybelle

I wore false eyelashes on my hens night and my wedding day. i dont have much in the way of real lashes so i _loved_ the false ones.


----------



## Macwooly

Mellybelle said:


> Update: Had a scan today and all is fine. Beanie is measuring 6w+1 and she found a maybe-possibly-couldbe place where the bleed might have been coming from. I was so scared and sure it was all over, I cried during the entire scan. Thankyou all for your kind words and support. :hugs:

I am SO pleased that beanie is ok :hugs::happydance::hugs: I just prayed and prayed for you yesterday and said no more angels let Melly have this one! Tell beanie not to scare it's mummy or anyone else! And look after yourself and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> Indigo, Macwooly and Despie - I've changed it. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Luv...:hugs:
> 
> Ruth....u are so strong and so inspiring.....i wish u would change your status....it breaks my heart every time i see it...:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I agree with indigo and wooly ,please change it :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...

Thank you :thumbup: Your previous status even brought a tear to my DH's eye


----------



## Storm1jet2

Mellybelle said:


> Update: Had a scan today and all is fine. Beanie is measuring 6w+1 and she found a maybe-possibly-couldbe place where the bleed might have been coming from. I was so scared and sure it was all over, I cried during the entire scan. Thankyou all for your kind words and support. :hugs:

Awww that is brilliant news :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: hi everyone!

Ruth...YAY for the new status...:thumbup::winkwink::happydance::hugs:
Melly....YAY for the good beanie....:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ruth...time for u to go out more and bat those eyelashes!!!:winkwink::haha:


----------



## unnamed

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: hi everyone!
> 
> Ruth...YAY for the new status...:thumbup::winkwink::happydance::hugs:
> Melly....YAY for the good beanie....:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ruth...time for u to go out more and bat those eyelashes!!!:winkwink::haha:

I agree!


----------



## kosh

Mellybelle said:


> Update: Had a scan today and all is fine. Beanie is measuring 6w+1 and she found a maybe-possibly-couldbe place where the bleed might have been coming from. I was so scared and sure it was all over, I cried during the entire scan. Thankyou all for your kind words and support. :hugs:

really good news!!!
:happydance:


----------



## kosh

unnamed said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi everyone!
> 
> Ruth...YAY for the new status...:thumbup::winkwink::happydance::hugs:
> Melly....YAY for the good beanie....:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ruth...time for u to go out more and bat those eyelashes!!!:winkwink::haha:
> 
> I agree!Click to expand...


and me!
ruth - your new status brought tears to my eyes but in a good way!:hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Good Evening Ladies
Sorry i have not been on for few days,been so busy since weekend and when i finally get to sit down i just crash.I am so exhausted,things are now less busy so hopefully i will have some more energy again. I spoke to my midwife on Sunday and she is coming on 27th june to do official booking in, i will be 8 weeks :happydance: Apart from the tiredness and VERY sore (.)(.) all is going well.
How are you all? I will go through all posts i have missed tom but i hope everyone is well.
Have missed chatting with you all...
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Good Evening Ladies
> Sorry i have not been on for few days,been so busy since weekend and when i finally get to sit down i just crash.I am so exhausted,things are now less busy so hopefully i will have some more energy again. I spoke to my midwife on Sunday and she is coming on 27th june to do official booking in, i will be 8 weeks :happydance: Apart from the tiredness and VERY sore (.)(.) all is going well.
> How are you all? I will go through all posts i have missed tom but i hope everyone is well.
> Have missed chatting with you all...
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have really missed u too,:hugs::hugs:So glad to hear from u lovely,get some rest and speak soon,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Well morning everyone ,had a lovely seven hour sleep:happydance:Been up since half five,got my bathroom all cleaned,my kitchen units and worktop cleaned down,ironing done and lunches made,nails painted and tan on ,meeting my bestie for breakfast after the kids go to school,am so excited and happy today,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::for everyone,xxxxx


----------



## unnamed

Desperado- really where is all that energy coming from!

You sound so enthused.

I on the other hand have just dragged myself out of bed :sick::sick::sick:

Got DS up to take to Nana's before school- bless he is so good he will get himself ready 

Off to work- I feel like I am on a treadmill and can't get off 

work :sick::sleep: work :sick::sleep: work :sick::sleep: work :sick::sleep:

Roll on the summer holidays! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Desperado- really where is all that energy coming from!
> 
> You sound so enthused.
> 
> I on the other hand have just dragged myself out of bed :sick::sick::sick:
> 
> Got DS up to take to Nana's before school- bless he is so good he will get himself ready
> 
> Off to work- I feel like I am on a treadmill and can't get off
> 
> work :sick::sleep: work :sick::sleep: work :sick::sleep: work :sick::sleep:
> 
> Roll on the summer holidays! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs:Awk bless,I am just so incredibly happy to be pregnant,poor u ,hope u feel better soon ,hopefully u will be better once u haven't to get up for work and can relax more ,I gave up work after my third child and hubby is self employed ,I feel so lucky as I am a dental nurse and really wouldn't enjoy it while feeling a bit icky ,will prob be fifty before I return to work :happydance:,but my dh works at least twelve hour a day and off at weekends ,so it's not too bad,have a great day,hope u have your packed lunch,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Well morning everyone ,had a lovely seven hour sleep:happydance:Been up since half five,got my bathroom all cleaned,my kitchen units and worktop cleaned down,ironing done and lunches made,nails painted and tan on ,meeting my bestie for breakfast after the kids go to school,am so excited and happy today,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::for everyone,xxxxx

Wow Desperado...can you send me some of your energy please!!!! I thought i was doing well because i ve pegged the washing out lol... You sound so lively and of course so happy,its so lovely to read :hugs::hugs:
I hope everyone else is well this morning and has a very good day 
lots of :hugs::hugs: to everyone
xxxx


----------



## Lyvid

So I finally sat down and read all 45 pages of this thread, phew! Didn't want to post without being caught up but now I'm on information overload. 

Ruth - Big :hugs: You are quite an inspiration! Sorry they've made you wait so long for your scan, does not seem at all fair. :hugs:

Glowstar - I'm so sorry hun :hugs: 

Melly - So glad everything is still going ok!!! False alarm, phew. FX'd this is the one for you hun!

Desperado - So glad your Dr's have finally got an idea of what caused your prior mc's. I really think this is your sticky!!!

:hugs: to everyone else on here, just too many to remember (knew I should have gotten a pen and paper when I started!) I hope you're all feeling wonderful and pregnant! I know I do every other minute (in between worry and bloat and being tired lol!) It's so wonderful seeing all the BFP's I congratulated who've moved on to this forum! 

AFM I'm just 4 weeks today but have already been bloated, constipated, exhausted, endlessly peeing and am not sleeping through the night. I thought it was WAY too early for this stuff to start, geez. And the vivid dreams are crazy. Last night's had me so upset I woke up DH for cuddles. In it I went to the Dr for my blood test and he came back and told me I was not pg, I had a tumor. I was like, Wha? What about the 9 HPT's I've taken. He said that was false positives caused by the tumor growing in my uterus, then said I had to have surgery the next day to remove it. I then woke up with bad cramps! I don't know if I can handle 9 months of these dreams, yikes! It's kind of funny now that I'm awake - bad cramps = tumor, but it sure wasn't at 1 am! Oh I did say to DH as we were cuddling "It's not a tumor" in my best Arnie:haha: So in the in between bits I'm excited and crazy happy! My mood did a complete 180 on Friday when I got that BFP. Think DH was probably happy he got his happy wife back, although he's too smart and sensible to actually mention it :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Awww lyvid,so happy for u ,I was having some weird dreams at the beginning too,scary stuff,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Glad dh has his happy wife back,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs


----------



## Lyvid

Desperado167 said:


> Awww lyvid,so happy for u ,I was having some weird dreams at the beginning too,scary stuff,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Glad dh has his happy wife back,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs

Thank you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: So happy for you too! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Lyvid said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awww lyvid,so happy for u ,I was having some weird dreams at the beginning too,scary stuff,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Glad dh has his happy wife back,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs
> 
> Thank you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: So happy for you too! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Am so glad u joined this thread ,it's gonna be so much fun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lyvid

Desperado167 said:


> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awww lyvid,so happy for u ,I was having some weird dreams at the beginning too,scary stuff,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Glad dh has his happy wife back,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs
> 
> Thank you!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: So happy for you too! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Am so glad u joined this thread ,it's gonna be so much fun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:yipee: I know, I"m so excited! And also miserable, as I have trapped wind :blush: Am really not looking forward to MS. I've usually get nauseated when AF arrives (I even threw up once years ago) so I'm feeling quite sure that all the extra pg hormones are gonna kick my a$$! Blah. Trying to eat as much as I can now to prepare for being unable to eat in a week or two :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Me and u must have the sameish symptoms,I had wind for two weeks after my bfp,also had af type pains,so worrying,feel a bit icky but not been sick,think my boobs are the worst wen I lie on them at nite or take my bra off,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lyvid

My boobs aren't bad yet but it's all relative. They normally hurt a lot worse than this before AF arrives so right now they feel ok to me! The cramps have definitely been worrying, but no blood of any colour so I feel ok about it. 

Just got the best news! My best friend and her DH adopted a little boy from Korea two 1/2 years ago (he just turned 3 this Feb) and they got a call today from the adoption agency that he has a new brother, born in December, who is up for adoption. They've been given first chance to adopt him! Awwww! They have to notify the agency by tomorrow! They were planning to come visit us in Nov (they live in NY, us in Cali) but now that will all change. Bummed I won't get to see them but very happy they might have another baby!


----------



## Desperado167

Aww lyvid that is great news,am sure they are over the moon,a new baby :baby::baby::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning lovely Ladies :flower:
Hi Lyvid :flower:
Gosh i am so pooped...again lol...Ds came back from his school trip yest evening-armed with lots of washing:cry::haha: he brought us lovely gifts back and even brought a lovely cuddly toy bumble bee for our 'bud' bless him. Then at 7 we went to the Air cadets as DD wants to join and was there until half 9,came home and flopped on sofa. DH ironed uniforms whilst i lay on bed...We all had trouble getting out of bed this morning. Just pegged some washing out before the rain starts...which will porbably be soon now washing is out lol..
How are you all today???
xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

i"m good today hun :winkwink:
bloody sore boobs though!!! lol
very,very tired but no m/s yet, just nausea


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Morning lovely Ladies :flower:
> Hi Lyvid :flower:
> Gosh i am so pooped...again lol...Ds came back from his school trip yest evening-armed with lots of washing:cry::haha: he brought us lovely gifts back and even brought a lovely cuddly toy bumble bee for our 'bud' bless him. Then at 7 we went to the Air cadets as DD wants to join and was there until half 9,came home and flopped on sofa. DH ironed uniforms whilst i lay on bed...We all had trouble getting out of bed this morning. Just pegged some washing out before the rain starts...which will porbably be soon now washing is out lol..
> How are you all today???
> xxxx:hugs::hugs:

Aww wot a sweet son :hugs:My tiredness is always worse in the afternoon around twelve to three ,always sleep for like ten or twenty mins and feel much better ,just a wee catnap ,hope u feel better soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> i"m good today hun :winkwink:
> bloody sore boobs though!!! lol
> very,very tired but no m/s yet, just nausea

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: have u got a good support bra Hun?I think that helps with no bones ,I usually keep mine on at nite too now,take care lovely,:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## kosh

Lyvid said:


> My boobs aren't bad yet but it's all relative. They normally hurt a lot worse than this before AF arrives so right now they feel ok to me! The cramps have definitely been worrying, but no blood of any colour so I feel ok about it.
> 
> Just got the best news! My best friend and her DH adopted a little boy from Korea two 1/2 years ago (he just turned 3 this Feb) and they got a call today from the adoption agency that he has a new brother, born in December, who is up for adoption. They've been given first chance to adopt him! Awwww! They have to notify the agency by tomorrow! They were planning to come visit us in Nov (they live in NY, us in Cali) but now that will all change. Bummed I won't get to see them but very happy they might have another baby!

:hi: lyvid - that's brilliant news about your friend!
and congrats on your pregnancy!

desp - i really do not understand where you get all that energy from!
by the time i get home after work i have no energy left, can't even keep up with the posts here! :dohh:

hope everyone is doing great:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi kosh,great to hear from u ,:hugs::hugs:Am completely knackered cum the afternoon ,have all my energy in the morning and once it' gets after lunch I die ,::sleep:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> i"m good today hun :winkwink:
> bloody sore boobs though!!! lol
> very,very tired but no m/s yet, just nausea
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: have u got a good support bra Hun?I think that helps with no bones ,I usually keep mine on at nite too now,take care lovely,:kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

thanks for that hunni:hugs:
i"ll give it ago:kiss:


----------



## Lyvid

Good morning ladies!

Aww Seashells, your son is so sweet!

Herbie, hope a new bra will help. :hugs:

:wave: Kosh! Hope you're doing well!

Desperado, sounds like you have energy to spare, please come clean my kitchen! :haha:We made jam last night and I've already done one load of dishes, got another to wash when those are dry. Amazing how many bowls and pots you use to do that LOL! It was a lot of fun though, DSS and his fiance did a lot of the work as she was very excited about it and he couldn't wait to eat it :haha:

Hello to all the other ladies, wishing you a wonderful day! :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Yum lyvid,love jam on toast ,or on my rice pudding,def don't have the energy to make jam,think an early nite tonight is required,:sleep:


----------



## herbie

tried it last night Desperado and it worked!!!!!!!
still a little sore but alot better:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> tried it last night Desperado and it worked!!!!!!!
> still a little sore but alot better:thumbup::hugs:

Awk that's great,:hugs:One less thing to worry about,:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well went to bed exhausted at nine last nite and then slept in until seven :dohh:Had to rush the kids to school and threw up in my mouth,not good,:blush:No more early nites for me :haha::haha:


----------



## unnamed

Desperado167 said:


> Well went to bed exhausted at nine last nite and then slept in until seven :dohh:Had to rush the kids to school and threw up in my mouth,not good,:blush:No more early nites for me :haha::haha:

Oh poor you, I think you peaked too early yesterday! I hope tomorrow is a better day.

I hate getting up as I know I will throw up ( TMI sorry) :sick: 

In fact I am feeling rather sick now too- perhaps if I throw up now, I won't in the morning. MMMM do I give in now??? What to do? What to do? 
Oh the joys of pregnancy. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well went to bed exhausted at nine last nite and then slept in until seven :dohh:Had to rush the kids to school and threw up in my mouth,not good,:blush:No more early nites for me :haha::haha:
> 
> Oh poor you, I think you peaked too early yesterday! I hope tomorrow is a better day.
> 
> I hate getting up as I know I will throw up ( TMI sorry) :sick:
> 
> In fact I am feeling rather sick now too- perhaps if I throw up now, I won't in the morning. MMMM do I give in now??? What to do? What to do?
> Oh the joys of pregnancy. :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

I know it's horrible,yuk,am glad u are still feeling upbeat about it all thou ,I hate bing sick,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well here I am up nice and early on a Saturday and knackered,everyone elseis fast asleep but I must take my jab at half seven :dohh:Forgot to tell u all I got my blood taken on Thursday,so results on monday ,am a bit excited and worried ,not even sure wot the hcg level shud be ATM ,will have to work it out from the last one,o yeah it's my anniversary today ,dh is still fast asleep so am gonna prepare him breakfast in bed ,:hugs:Bless him,:hugs: how are u all keeping,keep us updated,:melly,:hugs:Indigo:hugs:Wooly:hugs:Lmd:hugs:Ruth:hugs:Kosh:hugs:Herbie:hugs:Omi:hugs:Unnamed:hugs:Seashells:hugs:Threebirds:hugs:Glowie:hugs:Carlimad:hugs:Trulyblessed:hugs:Storm:hugs:Garnet:hugs:Lyvid:::hugs::littletike::hugsBeachcomber::hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,well here I am up nice and early on a Saturday and knackered,everyone elseis fast asleep but I must take my jab at half seven :dohh:Forgot to tell u all I got my blood taken on Thursday,so results on monday ,am a bit excited and worried ,not even sure wot the hcg level shud be ATM ,will have to work it out from the last one,o yeah it's my anniversary today ,dh is still fast asleep so am gonna prepare him breakfast in bed ,:hugs:Bless him,:hugs: how are u all keeping,keep us updated,:melly,:hugs:Indigo:hugs:Wooly:hugs:Lmd:hugs:Ruth:hugs:Kosh:hugs:Herbie:hugs:Omi:hugs:Unnamed:hugs:Seashells:hugs:Threebirds:hugs:Glowie:hugs:Carlimad:hugs:Trulyblessed:hugs:Storm:hugs:Garnet:hugs:Lyvid:::hugs::littletike::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Happy wedding anniversary :happydance::happydance: Have a fab day and try not to worry about your results they will show your beanie IS going from strength to strength :hugs:


----------



## herbie

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flower:
have a lovely day together:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Awwwwww Thanks guys,wooly so so lovely to see u here ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Happy Anniversary! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Happy anniversary! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Awwwwww Thanks guys,wooly so so lovely to see u here ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well you never know this may be the cycle I join you fully :)


----------



## BeachComber

Happy Anniversary!! :hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Have a great day Desperado

Morning all


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwww Thanks guys,wooly so so lovely to see u here ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well you never know this may be the cycle I join you fully :)Click to expand...

I really hope so ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Happy happy anniversary! I hope you both have a lovely day together!

I have had such bad ms these past few days - and such cramps! but I have no time for that, I have so much housework to do! :laundry::dishes::hangwashing:

have a wonderful day everyone! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Macwooly

newmarriedgal said:


> Happy happy anniversary! I hope you both have a lovely day together!
> 
> I have had such bad ms these past few days - and such cramps! but I have no time for that, I have so much housework to do! :laundry::dishes::hangwashing:
> 
> have a wonderful day everyone! :flower::flower::flower:

I'm sure your DH will forgive you for not keeping up with the housework :hugs: Plus it's one of those things which is always there tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Macwooly said:


> newmarriedgal said:
> 
> 
> Happy happy anniversary! I hope you both have a lovely day together!
> 
> I have had such bad ms these past few days - and such cramps! but I have no time for that, I have so much housework to do! :laundry::dishes::hangwashing:
> 
> have a wonderful day everyone! :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> I'm sure your DH will forgive you for not keeping up with the housework :hugs: Plus it's one of those things which is always there tomorrow :wacko:Click to expand...


Oh I'm sure he will but the mountain of laundry staring at me is stressing me! :)

Funny thing though - I'm barely 5 weeks, haven't gained any weight yet (lost about 2 actually) and while my clothes fit ok still, my panties are too tight!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha: I don't think I'm ready for maternity ones but man I think I have to go up a size! :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

I agree with wooly,the housework can wait ,but the bigger pants can't :haha::haha::haha:!no seriously I have had to go buy nice stretchy granny pants but they are so comfy,not to dh taste thou :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:wedding:
Happy Anniversary! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Happy Anniversary and don't worry bout Monday...


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wedding:
> Happy Anniversary!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank u lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Happy Anniversary and don't worry bout Monday...

Awk garnet thank u Hun,:hugs::hugs:Am trying not to ,hoping for great results,thanks for the support,really means a lot to me,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth,storm, Beachcomber and unnamed,thank u for your anniversary wishes,:hugs::hugs:Really lovely of u all,Ruth thinking of u for Monday ,hope with all my heart that u are ok,always in my prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DESPERADO!!!!!!*:flower:


:wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding:


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY DESPERADO!!!!!!*:flower:
> 
> 
> :wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding:

Awwwwww,i love it luv,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all,hope everyone is well,:flower:Had such a sore back and boobs last nite in bed I just couldn't get comfy ,soooo tired this morning ,how are u all keeping?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

awwwww hunni
but it"s all good:thumbup:lots of symptons
i"m good, having weird cramps though
just got to get through the next few weeks till my scan
whens everyone having their scans?:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> awwwww hunni
> but it"s all good:thumbup:lots of symptons
> i"m good, having weird cramps though
> just got to get through the next few weeks till my scan
> whens everyone having their scans?:happydance:

Awk Hun,hope the cramps bog off,they are so worrying aren't they ?I still have them most evenings but have been assured it's normal,my scan is next Thursday,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

awwww bet you can"t wait hun:happydance::happydance:
yeah the cramps are worrying, just so scared
well got some maternity jeans from newlook yesterday and they are fab!!!!
dont look like maternity, and are so comfy:happydance:
great buy and lots of room when the bump appears:happydance:


----------



## Ruth2307

Desperado167 said:


> Ruth,storm, Beachcomber and unnamed,thank u for your anniversary wishes,:hugs::hugs:Really lovely of u all,Ruth thinking of u for Monday ,hope with all my heart that u are ok,always in my prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Despie :hugs:This has been the longest two weeks ever. Exactly 24 hours to go; my appt is 9:00am tomorrow. Just one more sleep...and I can start to put this behind me properly.


----------



## herbie

Ruth2307 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ruth,storm, Beachcomber and unnamed,thank u for your anniversary wishes,:hugs::hugs:Really lovely of u all,Ruth thinking of u for Monday ,hope with all my heart that u are ok,always in my prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Despie :hugs:This has been the longest two weeks ever. Exactly 24 hours to go; my appt is 9:00am tomorrow. Just one more sleep...and I can start to put this behind me properly.Click to expand...

good luck tomorrow hun:hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> Thanks Despie :hugs:This has been the longest two weeks ever. Exactly 24 hours to go; my appt is 9:00am tomorrow. Just one more sleep...and I can start to put this behind me properly.

Good luck tomorrow :hugs: You're in my prayers x:hugs:x


----------



## unnamed

Ruth2307 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ruth,storm, Beachcomber and unnamed,thank u for your anniversary wishes,:hugs::hugs:Really lovely of u all,Ruth thinking of u for Monday ,hope with all my heart that u are ok,always in my prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Despie :hugs:This has been the longest two weeks ever. Exactly 24 hours to go; my appt is 9:00am tomorrow. Just one more sleep...and I can start to put this behind me properly.Click to expand...

Good luck Ruth - I am thinking of you


----------



## BeachComber

herbie said:


> awwwww hunni
> but it"s all good:thumbup:lots of symptons
> i"m good, having weird cramps though
> just got to get through the next few weeks till my scan
> whens everyone having their scans?:happydance:

My first appt is tomorrow (Monday) and I should be getting an early scan. I am nervous and excited!


----------



## BeachComber

Ruth2307 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ruth,storm, Beachcomber and unnamed,thank u for your anniversary wishes,:hugs::hugs:Really lovely of u all,Ruth thinking of u for Monday ,hope with all my heart that u are ok,always in my prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Despie :hugs:This has been the longest two weeks ever. Exactly 24 hours to go; my appt is 9:00am tomorrow. Just one more sleep...and I can start to put this behind me properly.Click to expand...

Good Luck for tomorrow Ruth!!


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> awwww bet you can"t wait hun:happydance::happydance:
> yeah the cramps are worrying, just so scared
> well got some maternity jeans from newlook yesterday and they are fab!!!!
> dont look like maternity, and are so comfy:happydance:
> great buy and lots of room when the bump appears:happydance:

Jeans sound fab,I got really comfy black leggings from Dorothy Perkins ,will do me for a while,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck Beachcomber for tomorrow,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Let us know how it goes,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

herbie said:


> awwwww hunni
> but it"s all good:thumbup:lots of symptons
> i"m good, having weird cramps though
> just got to get through the next few weeks till my scan
> whens everyone having their scans?:happydance:


I too am having tons of cramps, most at night and so painful I'm almost in tears! But absolutely no spotting or blood so I'm assuming all is ok - just everything stretching out or something.....

I have my scan this thursday! can't wait!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Ruth- I will be thinking about you tomorrow.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

newmarriedgal said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> awwwww hunni
> but it"s all good:thumbup:lots of symptons
> i"m good, having weird cramps though
> just got to get through the next few weeks till my scan
> whens everyone having their scans?:happydance:
> 
> 
> I too am having tons of cramps, most at night and so painful I'm almost in tears! But absolutely no spotting or blood so I'm assuming all is ok - just everything stretching out or something.....
> 
> I have my scan this thursday! can't wait!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

i know the pains are scary!!!!
awww your gonna see your lil beanie:happydance::happydance:
let us know how you get on hun:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

newmarriedgal said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> awwwww hunni
> but it"s all good:thumbup:lots of symptons
> i"m good, having weird cramps though
> just got to get through the next few weeks till my scan
> whens everyone having their scans?:happydance:
> 
> 
> I too am having tons of cramps, most at night and so painful I'm almost in tears! But absolutely no spotting or blood so I'm assuming all is ok - just everything stretching out or something.....
> 
> I have my scan this thursday! can't wait!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yes Hun try not to worry ,a few of us had them really bad for the first four weeks ,I just get them mostly at nite now too,u will be ok,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

newmarriedgal said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> awwwww hunni
> but it"s all good:thumbup:lots of symptons
> i"m good, having weird cramps though
> just got to get through the next few weeks till my scan
> whens everyone having their scans?:happydance:
> 
> 
> I too am having tons of cramps, most at night and so painful I'm almost in tears! But absolutely no spotting or blood so I'm assuming all is ok - just everything stretching out or something.....
> 
> I have my scan this thursday! can't wait!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


aww good luck on your scan this Thursday newmarriedgal! Let us know how it all goes! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Ruth....Will be thinking of you tomorrow...Hope you will check in so we know you're ok...but if you don't feel like it.....that's understandable....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Beach and NMG....GL on your scan...Will u b posting pics?


----------



## Indigo77

I want to wear maternity jeans and maternity leggings....:brat:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I want to wear maternity jeans and maternity leggings....:brat:

U will soon huni and then u will wish u didn't have to,:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Rang the docs for my blood results and they aren't in yet:growlmad:am so nervous and have cleaned the house and changed all the beds so am just heading out,can't stand the wait,have a great day everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Rang the docs for my blood results and they aren't in yet:growlmad:am so nervous and have cleaned the house and changed all the beds so am just heading out,can't stand the wait,have a great day everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

It will be fine hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Rang the docs for my blood results and they aren't in yet:growlmad:am so nervous and have cleaned the house and changed all the beds so am just heading out,can't stand the wait,have a great day everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> It will be fine hun :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I hope u are right,so worried and jumpy,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Rang the docs for my blood results and they aren't in yet:growlmad:am so nervous and have cleaned the house and changed all the beds so am just heading out,can't stand the wait,have a great day everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> It will be fine hun :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope u are right,so worried and jumpy,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Extra :hugs::hugs::hugs2::hugs2::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Lovely Ladies :flower:
Desperado:hugs:..Hope u get results soon,im sure they will be great :hugs::hugs: and happy belated anniversary:wedding:

Herbie:hugs: unnamed:hugs:Macwooly:hugs:newmarriedgal:hugs:indigo:hugs: luvmydoggies:hugs:ruth2307:hugs:beachcomber:hugs:
:hugs::hugs:for anyone is missed out:hugs::hugs:

Had a busy but lovely weekend,the sunshine makes me feel so much happier.Going by whenmybaby website i am 8w2d today:happydance: Seeing midwife for 1st time tom AM and have got a huge booking in book to fill out...pages and pages....

How are you all today???
xxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Rang the docs for my blood results and they aren't in yet:growlmad:am so nervous and have cleaned the house and changed all the beds so am just heading out,can't stand the wait,have a great day everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> It will be fine hun :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, listen to Wooly....
And it's great u r keeping busy...:thumbup:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> Ruth....Will be thinking of you tomorrow...Hope you will check in so we know you're ok...but if you don't feel like it.....that's understandable....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


ditto
:hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Rang the docs for my blood results and they aren't in yet:growlmad:am so nervous and have cleaned the house and changed all the beds so am just heading out,can't stand the wait,have a great day everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

try not to worry to much (she says!), it'll be fine 
:hugs:


----------



## kosh

BeachComber said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> awwwww hunni
> but it"s all good:thumbup:lots of symptons
> i"m good, having weird cramps though
> just got to get through the next few weeks till my scan
> whens everyone having their scans?:happydance:
> 
> My first appt is tomorrow (Monday) and I should be getting an early scan. I am nervous and excited!Click to expand...

good luck with your scan!! :flower:
let us know!


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so got my results and I feel sick to the stomach ,am not totally sure of my dates but wen the blood was taken I was between 6-7 weeks ,my results were 16887,am so sure this isn't good :cry::cry:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so got my results and I feel sick to the stomach ,am not totally sure of my dates but wen the blood was taken I was between 6-7 weeks ,my results were 16887,am so sure this isn't good :cry::cry:

Did you just get the results? Did they not provide any advice as to if they were good, bad or indifferent? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Storm1jet2 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so got my results and I feel sick to the stomach ,am not totally sure of my dates but wen the blood was taken I was between 6-7 weeks ,my results were 16887,am so sure this isn't good :cry::cry:
> 
> Did you just get the results? Did they not provide any advice as to if they were good, bad or indifferent? :hugs:Click to expand...

The receptionist just said they were satisfactory,:hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Thanks a lot for all your well wishes. This morning it was not good news. No matter how hard you try to prepare yourself you are never quite ready are you? Despite my best intentions of conditioning my mind over the last two weeks to believe that it was all over hearing those words 'this pregnancy isn't going anywhere I'm afraid' was still so sad. There was a tiny part of me that was still holding out hope.

I kept it together remarkably well during the scan, with the chat with the Dr about my 'options' afterwards and then when I was booked for the EPRC (or whatever it's called) which takes place on Wednesday 29th. Now I'm at home and the enormity of everything that's happened has hit me like a train and I cannot stop crying. Everytime I close my eyes I keep seeing the screen with the sac and my tiny baby inside. She showed me the 'blue' areas where there were no blood vessels (my womb was 'red' indicating live tissue) and explained to me that this is where you would see a heartbeat but of course there wasn't one. The edge of the sac was also very ragged (instead of smooth) and that was irregular but she didn't know why that was.

When I met the F2 who booked me in for the EPRC I had to sign so many forms including one agreeing to have the tissue cremated after a blessing from the Chapel. In some ways I was comforted by this because I knew that the hospital team acknowleges that no matter how tiny, it was still a life and what will be removed from me on Wednesday isn't just clinical waste.

Once again, for those of you who have been through this (never mind more than once) I salute you. For those of you who haven't I pray with all my heart that you never ever do. I can safely say that this is the saddest and most painful thing that's ever happened to me in my entire life and I just want it to all go away.:cry::cry:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so got my results and I feel sick to the stomach ,am not totally sure of my dates but wen the blood was taken I was between 6-7 weeks ,my results were 16887,am so sure this isn't good :cry::cry:
> 
> Did you just get the results? Did they not provide any advice as to if they were good, bad or indifferent? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> The receptionist just said they were satisfactory,:hugs:Click to expand...

Ok satisfactory should be ok? Don't panic - it won't help. What were you hoping for? :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so got my results and I feel sick to the stomach ,am not totally sure of my dates but wen the blood was taken I was between 6-7 weeks ,my results were 16887,am so sure this isn't good :cry::cry:
> 
> Did you just get the results? Did they not provide any advice as to if they were good, bad or indifferent? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> The receptionist just said they were satisfactory,:hugs:Click to expand...

Honest please don't worry the results are in the normal range for when the bloods were taken :hugs: I know it is easily said not to worry but it won't help beanie :hugs: Praying for you and beanie daily :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Storm1jet2 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so got my results and I feel sick to the stomach ,am not totally sure of my dates but wen the blood was taken I was between 6-7 weeks ,my results were 16887,am so sure this isn't good :cry::cry:
> 
> Did you just get the results? Did they not provide any advice as to if they were good, bad or indifferent? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> The receptionist just said they were satisfactory,:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok satisfactory should be ok? Don't panic - it won't help. What were you hoping for? :hugs:Click to expand...

At least double that,Just don't know wot to expect now,:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> Thanks a lot for all your well wishes. This morning it was not good news. No matter how hard you try to prepare yourself you are never quite ready are you? Despite my best intentions of conditioning my mind over the last two weeks to believe that it was all over hearing those words 'this pregnancy isn't going anywhere I'm afraid' was still so sad. There was a tiny part of me that was still holding out hope.
> 
> I kept it together remarkably well during the scan, with the chat with the Dr about my 'options' afterwards and then when I was booked for the EPRC (or whatever it's called) which takes place on Wednesday 29th. Now I'm at home and the enormity of everything that's happened has hit me like a train and I cannot stop crying. Everytime I close my eyes I keep seeing the screen with the sac and my tiny baby inside. She showed me the 'blue' areas where there were no blood vessels (my womb was 'red' indicating live tissue) and explained to me that this is where you would see a heartbeat but of course there wasn't one. The edge of the sac was also very ragged (instead of smooth) and that was irregular but she didn't know why that was.
> 
> When I met the F2 who booked me in for the EPRC I had to sign so many forms including one agreeing to have the tissue cremated after a blessing from the Chapel. In some ways I was comforted by this because I knew that the hospital team acknowleges that no matter how tiny, it was still a life and what will be removed from me on Wednesday isn't just clinical waste.
> 
> Once again, for those of you who have been through this (never mind more than once) I salute you. For those of you who haven't I pray with all my heart that you never ever do. I can safely say that this is the saddest and most painful thing that's ever happened to me in my entire life and I just want it to all go away.:cry::cry:

So sorry hun :hugs: I really have no words but pray that you get healing and feel peace soon :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth,:hugs::hugs:Am so so sorry Hun,I know at the minute the pain is just too hard to bear but I know with love support and time u will start to feel better:hugs:No- one can understand how empty and alone u feel now and i hope u never have to feel like this again,you will never forget your baby and they will always live on in your heart,:hugs:Give yourself time to heal,wish I cud do something more to help u ,please lean on us for love and support,love and prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Desperado167 said:


> Ruth,:hugs::hugs:Am so so sorry Hun,I know at the minute the pain is just too hard to bear but I know with love support and time u will start to feel better:hugs:No- one can understand how empty and alone u feel now and i hope u never have to feel like this again,you will never forget your baby and they will always live on in your heart,:hugs:Give yourself time to heal,wish I cud do something more to help u ,please lean on us for love and support,love and prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I don't know what I would have done without all of you lovely ladies over the last 3 months - you have already done so much for me. I couldn't have asked for more.:hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Ruth2307 said:


> Thanks a lot for all your well wishes. This morning it was not good news. No matter how hard you try to prepare yourself you are never quite ready are you? Despite my best intentions of conditioning my mind over the last two weeks to believe that it was all over hearing those words 'this pregnancy isn't going anywhere I'm afraid' was still so sad. There was a tiny part of me that was still holding out hope.
> 
> I kept it together remarkably well during the scan, with the chat with the Dr about my 'options' afterwards and then when I was booked for the EPRC (or whatever it's called) which takes place on Wednesday 29th. Now I'm at home and the enormity of everything that's happened has hit me like a train and I cannot stop crying. Everytime I close my eyes I keep seeing the screen with the sac and my tiny baby inside. She showed me the 'blue' areas where there were no blood vessels (my womb was 'red' indicating live tissue) and explained to me that this is where you would see a heartbeat but of course there wasn't one. The edge of the sac was also very ragged (instead of smooth) and that was irregular but she didn't know why that was.
> 
> When I met the F2 who booked me in for the EPRC I had to sign so many forms including one agreeing to have the tissue cremated after a blessing from the Chapel. In some ways I was comforted by this because I knew that the hospital team acknowleges that no matter how tiny, it was still a life and what will be removed from me on Wednesday isn't just clinical waste.
> 
> Once again, for those of you who have been through this (never mind more than once) I salute you. For those of you who haven't I pray with all my heart that you never ever do. I can safely say that this is the saddest and most painful thing that's ever happened to me in my entire life and I just want it to all go away.:cry::cry:

oh Ruth, I'm so sorry. I was wondering about you earlier and my heart is sad after reading what you are going through. I hope you can find some peace soon - as hard as that may be, it is comforting the hospital is treating your little angel with respect and a blessing. Sending you many prayers and :hugs:


----------



## Lyvid

:hugs: I'm so very sorry Ruth. Was hoping and praying that all would be ok for you. I hope you find peace soon. We'll be here for you to lean on. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

My heart breaks for you Ruth honey it really does - so so so so sorry :(


----------



## Lyvid

Desperado, happy belated anniversary! 

Don't worry yourself about the numbers. As Wooly said, they are totally in the normal range and they aren't even at the very bottom. I know it's easier said than done but you have to stay positive and try not to worry beanie. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Storm lyvid and wooly :hugs::hugs:Thank u for reassuring me,I really don't think I could cope with losing another baby,scan on Thursday,please god let there be a heartbeat ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> Thanks a lot for all your well wishes. This morning it was not good news. No matter how hard you try to prepare yourself you are never quite ready are you? Despite my best intentions of conditioning my mind over the last two weeks to believe that it was all over hearing those words 'this pregnancy isn't going anywhere I'm afraid' was still so sad. There was a tiny part of me that was still holding out hope.
> 
> I kept it together remarkably well during the scan, with the chat with the Dr about my 'options' afterwards and then when I was booked for the EPRC (or whatever it's called) which takes place on Wednesday 29th. Now I'm at home and the enormity of everything that's happened has hit me like a train and I cannot stop crying. Everytime I close my eyes I keep seeing the screen with the sac and my tiny baby inside. She showed me the 'blue' areas where there were no blood vessels (my womb was 'red' indicating live tissue) and explained to me that this is where you would see a heartbeat but of course there wasn't one. The edge of the sac was also very ragged (instead of smooth) and that was irregular but she didn't know why that was.
> 
> When I met the F2 who booked me in for the EPRC I had to sign so many forms including one agreeing to have the tissue cremated after a blessing from the Chapel. In some ways I was comforted by this because I knew that the hospital team acknowleges that no matter how tiny, it was still a life and what will be removed from me on Wednesday isn't just clinical waste.
> 
> Once again, for those of you who have been through this (never mind more than once) I salute you. For those of you who haven't I pray with all my heart that you never ever do. I can safely say that this is the saddest and most painful thing that's ever happened to me in my entire life and I just want it to all go away.:cry::cry:

so so sorry ruth :cry::cry:
we're here for you :hugs:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so got my results and I feel sick to the stomach ,am not totally sure of my dates but wen the blood was taken I was between 6-7 weeks ,my results were 16887,am so sure this isn't good :cry::cry:

those values are totally normal!

weeks since LMP mIU/mL 
3 5  50 
4 5  426 
5 18  7,340 
6 1,080  56,500 
7  8 7,650  229,000 
9  12 25,700  288,000 
13  16 13,300  254,000 
17  24 4,060  165,400 
25  40 3,640  117,000


----------



## Desperado167

Kosh I stupidly sat and worked out from my last hcg level and i was doubling it every three days so I guessed it shud be about 40,000,I wish I had never gone for the test as I begged the doc to do it ,:cry:now I am a Nervous wreck ,thank u for the info :hugs:,really appreciate it Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lyvid

Couple of things I just read:

In about 85% of normal pregnancies, the hCG level will double every 48 - 72 hours. As you get further along in pregnancy and the hCG level gets higher, the time it takes to double can increase to about every 96 hours. 

Caution must be used in making too much of hCG numbers. A normal pregnancy may have low hCG levels and result in a perfectly healthy baby. The results from an ultrasound after 5 - 6 weeks gestation are much more accurate than using hCG numbers.

Hoping this can ease your mind. It could take 4 days for yours to double, or you might be in the 15% of "normal" pregnancies for which it does not double every 48-72 hours. Don't you wish there was a home U/S machine like you can get the doppler now LOL! Hang in there hun, I'm sure Thursday will show that everything is just fine! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Lyvid is correct with her numbers and not every pregnancy will have HCG doubling every 48 hours for some it will be every 96 hours :hugs:

Try to forget the numbers and listen to your body and beanie until Thursday when I pray your worries are put to bed and your tough little sticky beanie will be showing you a super strong unmissable heart beat :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Lyvid kosh and wooly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Thank u so so much from the bottom of my heart for taking the time to settle my shattered nerves,I really am not going to worry now,ice-cream bought and Chinese ordered in for dinner,bring on Thursday,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Kosh I stupidly sat and worked out from my last hcg level and i was doubling it every three days so I guessed it shud be about 40,000,I wish I had never gone for the test as I begged the doc to do it ,:cry:now I am a Nervous wreck ,thank u for the info :hugs:,really appreciate it Hun,:hugs::hugs:

what were your initial values and when were they taken?


----------



## kosh

Lyvid said:


> Couple of things I just read:
> 
> In about 85% of normal pregnancies, the hCG level will double every 48 - 72 hours. *As you get further along in pregnancy and the hCG level gets higher, the time it takes to double can increase to about every 96 hours. *

yes, I was going to say that too! 
i know it's not easy but try not to pay too much attention to the numbers. how are you feeling in general? 
try and stay calm :hugs:


----------



## Lyvid

Yay for ice cream! And brilliant ordering Chinese for dinner! Wonder if I can convince DH we need pizza for dinner? Think it's too early to start having cravings? :haha:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Lyvid kosh and wooly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Thank u so so much from the bottom of my heart for taking the time to settle my shattered nerves,I really am not going to worry now,ice-cream bought and Chinese ordered in for dinner,bring on Thursday,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

sounds like a good plan!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Kosh I stupidly sat and worked out from my last hcg level and i was doubling it every three days so I guessed it shud be about 40,000,I wish I had never gone for the test as I begged the doc to do it ,:cry:now I am a Nervous wreck ,thank u for the info :hugs:,really appreciate it Hun,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> what were your initial values and when were they taken?Click to expand...

10dpo they were 36 then 33dpo 16,887,:kiss:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Kosh I stupidly sat and worked out from my last hcg level and i was doubling it every three days so I guessed it shud be about 40,000,I wish I had never gone for the test as I begged the doc to do it ,:cry:now I am a Nervous wreck ,thank u for the info :hugs:,really appreciate it Hun,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> what were your initial values and when were they taken?Click to expand...
> 
> 10dpo they were 36 then 33dpo 16,887,:kiss:Click to expand...

i've just done the same calculations - if you allow for a doubling time of 48-72hs, you're numbers are spot on!!! :thumbup:
please do not worry! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Kosh I stupidly sat and worked out from my last hcg level and i was doubling it every three days so I guessed it shud be about 40,000,I wish I had never gone for the test as I begged the doc to do it ,:cry:now I am a Nervous wreck ,thank u for the info :hugs:,really appreciate it Hun,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> what were your initial values and when were they taken?Click to expand...
> 
> 10dpo they were 36 then 33dpo 16,887,:kiss:Click to expand...

Those numbers look good to me :thumbup:

https://www.babyjava.net/hcg_levels-chart.gif

Now stopping stressing on the numbers, rest and enjoy your chinese :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Kosh I stupidly sat and worked out from my last hcg level and i was doubling it every three days so I guessed it shud be about 40,000,I wish I had never gone for the test as I begged the doc to do it ,:cry:now I am a Nervous wreck ,thank u for the info :hugs:,really appreciate it Hun,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> what were your initial values and when were they taken?Click to expand...
> 
> 10dpo they were 36 then 33dpo 16,887,:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i've just done the same calculations - if you allow for a doubling time of 48-72hs, you're numbers are spot on!!! :thumbup:
> please do not worry! :hugs:Click to expand...

Omg really,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Thank u so much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Kosh I stupidly sat and worked out from my last hcg level and i was doubling it every three days so I guessed it shud be about 40,000,I wish I had never gone for the test as I begged the doc to do it ,:cry:now I am a Nervous wreck ,thank u for the info :hugs:,really appreciate it Hun,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> what were your initial values and when were they taken?Click to expand...
> 
> 10dpo they were 36 then 33dpo 16,887,:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> i've just done the same calculations - if you allow for a doubling time of 48-72hs, you're numbers are spot on!!! :thumbup:
> please do not worry! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg really,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Thank u so much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

my pleasure!!:flower:


----------



## unnamed

Ruth

My heart goes out to you. Word cannot express how sad I feel for your loss. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Desperado

Please try not to worry too much. It looks like the numbers are well within the 'normal' range. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Enjoy your tea :)


----------



## BeachComber

Had my first appt today and so far all is well. :happydance:

According to my last AF I would be 7 weeks, 4 days today but they took the little peanuts measurements and said I was back a week so I am now 6 weeks, 4 days. She said they always go by the dates on the scan instead of my AF dates. So I think I must have ovulated a few days later but that works well with the day that I know I conceived. :)

We saw the heart beating away, but she said it was too early to hear anything. My next appt is in one month and she said they will be able to hear the heartbeat loud and clear by then. :)

Here is a pic of the peanut! 

https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0246.jpg


----------



## unnamed

BeachComber said:


> Had my first appt today and so far all is well. :happydance:
> 
> According to my last AF I would be 7 weeks, 4 days today but they took the little peanuts measurements and said I was back a week so I am now 6 weeks, 4 days. She said they always go by the dates on the scan instead of my AF dates. So I think I must have ovulated a few days later but that works well with the day that I know I conceived. :)
> 
> We saw the heart beating away, but she said it was too early to hear anything. My next appt is in one month and she said they will be able to hear the heartbeat loud and clear by then. :)
> 
> Here is a pic of the peanut!
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0246.jpg

Such a lovely picture, thank-you for showing it to us- what a comfort it must be to see that little heart beating.


----------



## BeachComber

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so got my results and I feel sick to the stomach ,am not totally sure of my dates but wen the blood was taken I was between 6-7 weeks ,my results were 16887,am so sure this isn't good :cry::cry:

Those numbers sound great honey!! Please don't worry!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lyvid

Awwww BeachComber! Love the first picture! Yay for heat beating!


----------



## BeachComber

Ruth2307 said:


> Thanks a lot for all your well wishes. This morning it was not good news. No matter how hard you try to prepare yourself you are never quite ready are you? Despite my best intentions of conditioning my mind over the last two weeks to believe that it was all over hearing those words 'this pregnancy isn't going anywhere I'm afraid' was still so sad. There was a tiny part of me that was still holding out hope.
> 
> I kept it together remarkably well during the scan, with the chat with the Dr about my 'options' afterwards and then when I was booked for the EPRC (or whatever it's called) which takes place on Wednesday 29th. Now I'm at home and the enormity of everything that's happened has hit me like a train and I cannot stop crying. Everytime I close my eyes I keep seeing the screen with the sac and my tiny baby inside. She showed me the 'blue' areas where there were no blood vessels (my womb was 'red' indicating live tissue) and explained to me that this is where you would see a heartbeat but of course there wasn't one. The edge of the sac was also very ragged (instead of smooth) and that was irregular but she didn't know why that was.
> 
> When I met the F2 who booked me in for the EPRC I had to sign so many forms including one agreeing to have the tissue cremated after a blessing from the Chapel. In some ways I was comforted by this because I knew that the hospital team acknowleges that no matter how tiny, it was still a life and what will be removed from me on Wednesday isn't just clinical waste.
> 
> Once again, for those of you who have been through this (never mind more than once) I salute you. For those of you who haven't I pray with all my heart that you never ever do. I can safely say that this is the saddest and most painful thing that's ever happened to me in my entire life and I just want it to all go away.:cry::cry:

Ruth I am so very sorry to hear this....you are in my prayers.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Ruth...
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Despie.....Your numbers are great....glad your mind is more at ease now...Chinese and icecream sounds perfect!

Beach....love the pic..:thumbup:

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## Lyvid

Indigo77 said:


> Despie.....Your numbers are great....glad your mind is more at ease now...Chinese and icecream sounds perfect!
> 
> Beach....love the pic..:thumbup:
> 
> :wave: to everyone else!


:wave: Sure hope you'll be joining us over here in 3 days Indigo! FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Aaaw....thanks Lyv....


----------



## luvmydoggies

Ruth- am so sorry. I'm here for you!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

congratulations!!!!



BeachComber said:


> Had my first appt today and so far all is well. :happydance:
> 
> According to my last AF I would be 7 weeks, 4 days today but they took the little peanuts measurements and said I was back a week so I am now 6 weeks, 4 days. She said they always go by the dates on the scan instead of my AF dates. So I think I must have ovulated a few days later but that works well with the day that I know I conceived. :)
> 
> We saw the heart beating away, but she said it was too early to hear anything. My next appt is in one month and she said they will be able to hear the heartbeat loud and clear by then. :)
> 
> Here is a pic of the peanut!
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0246.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Unnamed,thank-you,:hugs:Indigo,:hugs:Thanks Hun ,really do hope u join us soon,Beachcomber,thank u so much for sharing little bean with us,so adorable :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Aaaw...thanks Despie...I like it here...so nice and cozy....:hugs:


----------



## herbie

Ruth2307 said:


> Thanks a lot for all your well wishes. This morning it was not good news. No matter how hard you try to prepare yourself you are never quite ready are you? Despite my best intentions of conditioning my mind over the last two weeks to believe that it was all over hearing those words 'this pregnancy isn't going anywhere I'm afraid' was still so sad. There was a tiny part of me that was still holding out hope.
> 
> I kept it together remarkably well during the scan, with the chat with the Dr about my 'options' afterwards and then when I was booked for the EPRC (or whatever it's called) which takes place on Wednesday 29th. Now I'm at home and the enormity of everything that's happened has hit me like a train and I cannot stop crying. Everytime I close my eyes I keep seeing the screen with the sac and my tiny baby inside. She showed me the 'blue' areas where there were no blood vessels (my womb was 'red' indicating live tissue) and explained to me that this is where you would see a heartbeat but of course there wasn't one. The edge of the sac was also very ragged (instead of smooth) and that was irregular but she didn't know why that was.
> 
> When I met the F2 who booked me in for the EPRC I had to sign so many forms including one agreeing to have the tissue cremated after a blessing from the Chapel. In some ways I was comforted by this because I knew that the hospital team acknowleges that no matter how tiny, it was still a life and what will be removed from me on Wednesday isn't just clinical waste.
> 
> Once again, for those of you who have been through this (never mind more than once) I salute you. For those of you who haven't I pray with all my heart that you never ever do. I can safely say that this is the saddest and most painful thing that's ever happened to me in my entire life and I just want it to all go away.:cry::cry:


so so sorry Ruth:hugs:
nobody can prepare you for losing a baby:cry:
it is the worse thing in the world to go through
when i found out my little man had no heartbeat at 19 weeks it killed me inside
but the days got easier, even though i thought about him every minute of every day
i found out i was pregnant 2 days before his EDD
definately my angel baby looking down on me xxxxxxxx
((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so got my results and I feel sick to the stomach ,am not totally sure of my dates but wen the blood was taken I was between 6-7 weeks ,my results were 16887,am so sure this isn't good :cry::cry:

those results sound fine hunni:thumbup:
i know it"s easy to say don"t worry but DON"T!!!! lol
everything will be ok
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

BeachComber said:


> Had my first appt today and so far all is well. :happydance:
> 
> According to my last AF I would be 7 weeks, 4 days today but they took the little peanuts measurements and said I was back a week so I am now 6 weeks, 4 days. She said they always go by the dates on the scan instead of my AF dates. So I think I must have ovulated a few days later but that works well with the day that I know I conceived. :)
> 
> We saw the heart beating away, but she said it was too early to hear anything. My next appt is in one month and she said they will be able to hear the heartbeat loud and clear by then. :)
> 
> Here is a pic of the peanut!
> 
> https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c97/brazil820/IMAG0246.jpg


lovely pic hunni
great to see the little peanut doing so well:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so got my results and I feel sick to the stomach ,am not totally sure of my dates but wen the blood was taken I was between 6-7 weeks ,my results were 16887,am so sure this isn't good :cry::cry:
> 
> those results sound fine hunni:thumbup:
> i know it"s easy to say don"t worry but DON"T!!!! lol
> everything will be ok
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun,how are keeping?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Oliviasummer

Hey!! I'm 40.and this is my first mircale pregnancy, I had a lot of trouble getting pregnant and now we are so happy and yet it's so hard, I'm so grateful, but i'm just hoping i will have the strength to run around him.


----------



## kosh

Oliviasummer said:


> Hey!! I'm 40.and this is my first mircale pregnancy, I had a lot of trouble getting pregnant and now we are so happy and yet it's so hard, I'm so grateful, but i'm just hoping i will have the strength to run around him.

hi olivia :hi: i'm 40 and this is my first too! 
i too worry about it, but i'm sure we'll find the energy once they are here!


----------



## Storm1jet2

kosh said:


> Oliviasummer said:
> 
> 
> Hey!! I'm 40.and this is my first mircale pregnancy, I had a lot of trouble getting pregnant and now we are so happy and yet it's so hard, I'm so grateful, but i'm just hoping i will have the strength to run around him.
> 
> hi olivia :hi: i'm 40 and this is my first too!
> i too worry about it, but i'm sure we'll find the energy once they are here!Click to expand...

I'm sure you will both be absolutely fine! I have no energy at 35 - although that might be the MS and lack of sleep :dohh:


----------



## BeachComber

Oliviasummer said:


> Hey!! I'm 40.and this is my first mircale pregnancy, I had a lot of trouble getting pregnant and now we are so happy and yet it's so hard, I'm so grateful, but i'm just hoping i will have the strength to run around him.

Hi, Congrats and Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Oliviasummer said:


> Hey!! I'm 40.and this is my first mircale pregnancy, I had a lot of trouble getting pregnant and now we are so happy and yet it's so hard, I'm so grateful, but i'm just hoping i will have the strength to run around him.

Hi Hun,congrats,I am 44 and pregnant with my fifth after 9mc's,am just praying this ones a sticky,don't worry about having the energy once baby is born u will feel a new lease of life,good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so got my results and I feel sick to the stomach ,am not totally sure of my dates but wen the blood was taken I was between 6-7 weeks ,my results were 16887,am so sure this isn't good :cry::cry:
> 
> those results sound fine hunni:thumbup:
> i know it"s easy to say don"t worry but DON"T!!!! lol
> everything will be ok
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun,how are keeping?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i feel so ill and have no energy at all!!!!!!!!!!
the thought of making tea is killing me lol
but hopefully it"s not for much longer:thumbup:
in a weird way i"m glad i"m feeling like this , if that makes sense:hugs:


----------



## herbie

hi and welcome
i"m 40 and this is no6 but definately my last!!!


----------



## unnamed

Oliviasummer said:


> Hey!! I'm 40.and this is my first mircale pregnancy, I had a lot of trouble getting pregnant and now we are so happy and yet it's so hard, I'm so grateful, but i'm just hoping i will have the strength to run around him.

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am hoping I get some energy too!


----------



## Lyvid

Welcome Olivia! Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months to you! I'm 39 and this is my first too. I'm so excited I think that's where my energy will come from!

Aww herbie! I'd come by and make you tea but it's a bit far! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

:wave: to everyone! Hope we are all good today!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi herbie,do wot I do and order a takeaway,:haha:Awwwwww hope u feel better soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Lyvid said:


> Welcome Olivia! Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months to you! I'm 39 and this is my first too. I'm so excited I think that's where my energy will come from!
> 
> Aww herbie! I'd come by and make you tea but it's a bit far! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> :wave: to everyone! Hope we are all good today!

awwwww thanks hunni:hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Hi herbie,do wot I do and order a takeaway,:haha:Awwwwww hope u feel better soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

lol...i managed it and i"m feeling alot better
was gonna opt for a maccie D"s but couldn"t even be bothered driving!!
oh well it"s all good....lol:hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Good Morning Ladies:flower:
Deperado-those numbers look great :hugs:
Ruth- I am so so sorry.Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Beachcomber-Beautiful scan picture :hugs:
Herbie- I know exactly how u feel about lack of energy, i could quite easily go back to bed now and i have only been up since 730ish.Everythng is such an effort.
:hugs::hugs:and hello to everyone else

Met my midwife yest, she s very nice and we spent most of the time laughing and joking. Will have 12 week scan around 23rd july:happydance:Cant wait,seems so long away.
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Seashells great news u met your midwife,,:hugs:Have always felt its really important u forge a good relationship with your mw ,makes all the difference to your pregnancy,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

8 week scan in the morning ,have been so nervous the last few days but after getting my ass kicked by jax and wooly I suddenly feel much better :haha::haha:,will let u all know how it goes,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> 8 week scan in the morning ,have been so nervous the last few days but after getting my ass kicked by jax and wooly I suddenly feel much better :haha::haha:,will let u all know how it goes,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

We're quite a pair when we get going :rofl: We're praying for you & beanie and that all will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I know u are and I really appreciate it ,:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Lyvid

Good luck at the scan this morning! I just know everything will be all right! :hugs:

Have my first Dr appt (no Hcg checks at all?) on July 19 at 8 weeks. Then my first scan the week after on July 26. Mum wants me to call them back and tell them since this is my first, I'm 39 and I have fibroids I should be considered high risk and they should see me now! Part of me wants to see Dr now but if there's nothing wrong I guess there's no need to. I seem to be progressing along the symptoms just fine, moving in to really sore boobs and ms these last two days :haha:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> 8 week scan *in the morning *,have been so nervous the last few days but after getting my ass kicked by jax and wooly I suddenly feel much better :haha::haha:,will let u all know how it goes,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

did you have your scan today?? i thought it was tomorrow thursday?! 
how did it go??
:hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Desperado167 said:


> 8 week scan in the morning ,have been so nervous the last few days but after getting my ass kicked by jax and wooly I suddenly feel much better :haha::haha:,will let u all know how it goes,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hugs and Prayers for everything to look good with baby!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

kosh said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 8 week scan *in the morning *,have been so nervous the last few days but after getting my ass kicked by jax and wooly I suddenly feel much better :haha::haha:,will let u all know how it goes,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> did you have your scan today?? i thought it was tomorrow thursday?!
> how did it go??
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Kosh her scan is Thursday morning :)


----------



## herbie

good luck with your scan in the morning hun:hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 8 week scan *in the morning *,have been so nervous the last few days but after getting my ass kicked by jax and wooly I suddenly feel much better :haha::haha:,will let u all know how it goes,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> did you have your scan today?? i thought it was tomorrow thursday?!
> how did it go??
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Kosh her scan is Thursday morning :)Click to expand...

thanks macwooly! :dohh:

good luck for tomorrow then!! :hugs:


----------



## herbie

good luck today hun:hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Not good news,the doc I usually see was busy and I got to see another doctor ,she couldn't see a hb and said I was 5 and a half weeks ,I told her should be 8 weeks today and she basically told me I must have my dates wrong and to go home and cum back in a week and she wud know one way or another,:cry:I knew I couldn't wait another week and went to the midwife that I usually see .,she works at the Obstetrics unit and I begged her to see me,she saw the sac and a Foetal pole measuring 5 and a half weeks with a tiny flicker of a hb ,but there was also a huge pool of blood at the base of the cervix and she said this didn't look good ,I asked her just to be straight with me and she said it looked like I was gonna miscarry within the next few days,:cry::cry::cry:I just knew in my heart that this wud be the case from the hcg levels result and I felt like all my symptoms were going away ,I just feel numb to be honest ,:cry::cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Not good news,the doc I usually see was busy and I got to see another doctor ,she couldn't see a hb and said I was 5 and a half weeks ,I told her should be 8 weeks today and she basically told me I must have my dates wrong and to go home and cum back in a week and she wud know one way or another,:cry:I knew I couldn't wait another week and went to the midwife that I usually see .,she works at the Obstetrics unit and I begged her to see me,she saw the sac and a Foetal pole measuring 5 and a half weeks with a tiny flicker of a hb ,but there was also a huge pool of blood at the base of the cervix and she said this didn't look good ,I asked her just to be straight with me and she said it looked like I was gonna miscarry within the next few days,:cry::cry::cry:I just knew in my heart that this wud be the case from the hcg levels result and I felt like all my symptoms were going away ,I just feel numb to be honest ,:cry::cry::cry::hugs:

Oh hun :hugs: I so wanted everything to be ok this time and I am so incredibly sorry it's not :hugs: :hugs: I'm here for you always :hugs:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Not good news,the doc I usually see was busy and I got to see another doctor ,she couldn't see a hb and said I was 5 and a half weeks ,I told her should be 8 weeks today and she basically told me I must have my dates wrong and to go home and cum back in a week and she wud know one way or another,:cry:I knew I couldn't wait another week and went to the midwife that I usually see .,she works at the Obstetrics unit and I begged her to see me,she saw the sac and a Foetal pole measuring 5 and a half weeks with a tiny flicker of a hb ,but there was also a huge pool of blood at the base of the cervix and she said this didn't look good ,I asked her just to be straight with me and she said it looked like I was gonna miscarry within the next few days,:cry::cry::cry:I just knew in my heart that this wud be the case from the hcg levels result and I felt like all my symptoms were going away ,I just feel numb to be honest ,:cry::cry::cry::hugs:

omg, no! :nope: i'm so so sorry despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Not good news,the doc I usually see was busy and I got to see another doctor ,she couldn't see a hb and said I was 5 and a half weeks ,I told her should be 8 weeks today and she basically told me I must have my dates wrong and to go home and cum back in a week and she wud know one way or another,:cry:I knew I couldn't wait another week and went to the midwife that I usually see .,she works at the Obstetrics unit and I begged her to see me,she saw the sac and a Foetal pole measuring 5 and a half weeks with a tiny flicker of a hb ,but there was also a huge pool of blood at the base of the cervix and she said this didn't look good ,I asked her just to be straight with me and she said it looked like I was gonna miscarry within the next few days,:cry::cry::cry:I just knew in my heart that this wud be the case from the hcg levels result and I felt like all my symptoms were going away ,I just feel numb to be honest ,:cry::cry::cry::hugs:

Uh no! So sad! Maybe there is some hope...:cry:


----------



## BeachComber

Oh Despie I am so so sorry to hear this! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Ruth2307

OMG. :cry: I'm so so sorry. You poor darling. We can lean on each other. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:
OMG..............NO! 
Is there any hope?
Is your DH with u?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Oh no! I'm so sorry!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

My heart is so sad for you right now. Please know we are all here for you and sending you tons of prayers, peace and :hugs:


----------



## unnamed

OMG I am so sorry - I really hoped that you would have good news. :sad1:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Oh honey - I'm so sorry - I really hoped everything would be ok for you :(


----------



## Lyvid

Desperado167 said:


> Not good news,the doc I usually see was busy and I got to see another doctor ,she couldn't see a hb and said I was 5 and a half weeks ,I told her should be 8 weeks today and she basically told me I must have my dates wrong and to go home and cum back in a week and she wud know one way or another,:cry:I knew I couldn't wait another week and went to the midwife that I usually see .,she works at the Obstetrics unit and I begged her to see me,she saw the sac and a Foetal pole measuring 5 and a half weeks with a tiny flicker of a hb ,but there was also a huge pool of blood at the base of the cervix and she said this didn't look good ,I asked her just to be straight with me and she said it looked like I was gonna miscarry within the next few days,:cry::cry::cry:I just knew in my heart that this wud be the case from the hcg levels result and I felt like all my symptoms were going away ,I just feel numb to be honest ,:cry::cry::cry::hugs:

Oh no, I'm so very sorry hun :cry::cry: I was really hopeful that this was your forever baby. Am sending you much love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

omg no:hugs:
i"m so so sorry hunni:hugs::hugs:
nothing i say will make everything be ok:hugs:
just want you to know i"m here if you need me:hugs:
hold on tight to your DH:hugs:and grieve:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desp - I've found you over here and now I don't know what to write. I was so sure that it would all be okay this time, I'm so sorry that it's not....:hugs:xXx


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.everyoccasion-inc.com/images/FloralDesign/White_Lilies_only-lg.jpg

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> Not good news,the doc I usually see was busy and I got to see another doctor ,she couldn't see a hb and said I was 5 and a half weeks ,I told her should be 8 weeks today and she basically told me I must have my dates wrong and to go home and cum back in a week and she wud know one way or another,:cry:I knew I couldn't wait another week and went to the midwife that I usually see .,she works at the Obstetrics unit and I begged her to see me,she saw the sac and a Foetal pole measuring 5 and a half weeks with a tiny flicker of a hb ,but there was also a huge pool of blood at the base of the cervix and she said this didn't look good ,I asked her just to be straight with me and she said it looked like I was gonna miscarry within the next few days,:cry::cry::cry:I just knew in my heart that this wud be the case from the hcg levels result and I felt like all my symptoms were going away ,I just feel numb to be honest ,:cry::cry::cry::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
you are the sweetest person on these boards and my heart is breaking for you right now. take care of yourself
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Checking in again...hope you're ok...been thinking about you all day.....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## vintage67

Oh no. Just saw this. So sorry to hear it.


----------



## herbie

just wondering how you are hunni?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie keeping you & your family in my thoughts and prayers xx:hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## Jax41

Lots of love Desp, been thinking about you all the time since I read your post yesterday, so hope you're alright xXx


----------



## Jax41

Ladies - I only found this thread yesterday (was trying to hunt Desperado down) and although I don't feel that I should really be writing happy things right now I just wanted to say it's so lovely to find you and catch up with all you're doing!! So hope that me, Macwooly, Sarah and Indigo can graduate to your thread soon:flower:xXx


----------



## herbie

i know hun it"s so sad:cry:
hope you all can join us very soon xxxxxxx
keep us all updated xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## kosh

Jax41 said:


> Lots of love Desp, been thinking about you all the time since I read your post yesterday, so hope you're alright xXx

same here, 
thinking about you despie, hoping you're ok
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kosh

Jax41 said:


> Ladies - I only found this thread yesterday (was trying to hunt Desperado down) and although I don't feel that I should really be writing happy things right now I just wanted to say it's so lovely to find you and catch up with all you're doing!! *So hope that me, Macwooly, Sarah and Indigo can graduate to your thread soon*:flower:xXx

yessss, we're waiting here for you!
:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thank u all for your lovely messages,I feel worse today than yesterday,think the reality of it all has just hit me and I feel like I have been run over by a bus,no matter how many times u have been thru this u are still hit with an unbearable sadness and emptiness,I just feel so alone,:cry::cry::cry:Sarah I had been holding it all together until I read your post and then I just broke,its wot I needed,:hugs:I collapsed and dh wanted to get the doctor for me ,I think I need to cry for a long time,am always trying to put on a brave front ,think it's due to the physical and sexual abuse I suffered as a child :cry:Thank u all for being here for me and I hope I haven't upset any of you lovely pregnant ladies as I love u all and wish only the best for you,I hope u don't mind me being here for a while ,I just don't have the strength to leave yet ,will try and update soon,please don't worry ,I will be ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

have no words :nope: :cry: :nope: :cry: :nope:
just cry and cry for as long as you need
we'll always be here for you
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




Desperado167 said:


> Thank u all for your lovely messages,I feel worse today than yesterday,think the reality of it all has just hit me and I feel like I have been run over by a bus,no matter how many times u have been thru this u are still hit with an unbearable sadness and emptiness,I just feel so alone,:cry::cry::cry:Sarah I had been holding it all together until I read your post and then I just broke,its wot I needed,:hugs:I collapsed and dh wanted to get the doctor for me ,I think I need to cry for a long time,am always trying to put on a brave front ,think it's due to the physical and sexual abuse I suffered as a child :cry:Thank u all for being here for me and I hope I haven't upset any of you lovely pregnant ladies as I love u all and wish only the best for you,I hope u don't mind me being here for a while ,I just don't have the strength to leave yet ,will try and update soon,please don't worry ,I will be ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado....
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Thank u all for your lovely messages,I feel worse today than yesterday,think the reality of it all has just hit me and I feel like I have been run over by a bus,no matter how many times u have been thru this u are still hit with an unbearable sadness and emptiness,I just feel so alone,:cry::cry::cry:Sarah I had been holding it all together until I read your post and then I just broke,its wot I needed,:hugs:I collapsed and dh wanted to get the doctor for me ,I think I need to cry for a long time,am always trying to put on a brave front ,think it's due to the physical and sexual abuse I suffered as a child :cry:Thank u all for being here for me and I hope I haven't upset any of you lovely pregnant ladies as I love u all and wish only the best for you,I hope u don't mind me being here for a while ,I just don't have the strength to leave yet ,will try and update soon,please don't worry ,I will be ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Letting your feelings and emotions out can only be good for you :hugs: Always here for you :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Hi Despie - I PM'ed you yesterday. Meant every word I said. :hugs::hugs:

Don't feel alone because you're not - but I understand why you're feeling that way.

You most certainly haven't upset me and I'm pretty sure I speak for everyone else too. You have been remarkable and we just want to look out for you.

I know what you mean when you're 'asking for permission' to stay a bit longer - I feel exactly the same. You don't want to leave your friends and you want to know what's going on with everyone else but at the same time it still hurts sooooo much. 

Cry as much as you need to and if you feel strong enough to log then you do that.

I know for sure that I couldn't have got to today without all of you. Inside and out I'm a bit bruised and battered myself but I'd like to think that I can be there for you.

Lots of love
xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



Desperado167 said:


> Thank u all for your lovely messages,I feel worse today than yesterday,think the reality of it all has just hit me and I feel like I have been run over by a bus,no matter how many times u have been thru this u are still hit with an unbearable sadness and emptiness,I just feel so alone,:cry::cry::cry:Sarah I had been holding it all together until I read your post and then I just broke,its wot I needed,:hugs:I collapsed and dh wanted to get the doctor for me ,I think I need to cry for a long time,am always trying to put on a brave front ,think it's due to the physical and sexual abuse I suffered as a child :cry:Thank u all for being here for me and I hope I haven't upset any of you lovely pregnant ladies as I love u all and wish only the best for you,I hope u don't mind me being here for a while ,I just don't have the strength to leave yet ,will try and update soon,please don't worry ,I will be ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Desp...I am so so very sorry. Its just so unfair. Big massive hugs for you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Ruth and Desp :hugs:

I have no doubt at all that you want to stay here, it's just too sad to move on right now, but I just wanted to reassure you that when you're both ready me, Macwooly, Indigo, Sarah are there for you on the other board, always :hugs::hugs:xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Ruth and Desp :hugs:
> 
> I have no doubt at all that you want to stay here, it's just too sad to move on right now, but I just wanted to reassure you that when you're both ready me, Macwooly, Indigo, Sarah are there for you on the other board, always :hugs::hugs:xXx

Ditto :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ruth/Desp - you know we all care about you both - thinking about you both this week

:hugs:


----------



## Lyvid

:hugs: Don't even think of leaving! You and Ruth stay here as long as you like, the only thing that upsets me is that you have both been so hurt. It's not at all fair that we should want something so much, work so hard and be so nurturing, just to have it taken away. I just hope that it doesn't hurt you to see our posts. It's like how I miss the TTC boards but I don't want to post on there too often, feel like I'm flaunting my pg. :nope: You are one of the sweetest women on this board and I would miss you so! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Lyvid please pop back and see us in TTC we are happy for you :)


----------



## Lyvid

Macwooly said:


> Lyvid please pop back and see us in TTC we are happy for you :)

Awww, thank you! :hugs: Was just reading the 70's/80's thread, how fun! Will pop in later and finish it (really long!) and throw in some memories. Have to :dishes: and have some breakfast.


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies,well nothing happening today,still so tired and running to the loo and boobs hurt so think It will be a while,one side of me wants to hang on to the time I have with beanie and the other side just wants everything to be over and done with :cry::cry:hope u are all well and I really do appreciate your support,god bless,xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth2307

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks ladies,well nothing happening today,still so tired and running to the loo and boobs hurt so think It will be a while,one side of me wants to hang on to the time I have with beanie and the other side just wants everything to be over and done with :cry::cry:hope u are all well and I really do appreciate your support,god bless,xxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks ladies,well nothing happening today,still so tired and running to the loo and boobs hurt so think It will be a while,one side of me wants to hang on to the time I have with beanie and the other side just wants everything to be over and done with :cry::cry:hope u are all well and I really do appreciate your support,god bless,xxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs:Praying you get answers soon and praying for a miracle:hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Ruth and Desperado

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks ladies,well nothing happening today,still so tired and running to the loo and boobs hurt so think It will be a while,one side of me wants to hang on to the time I have with beanie and the other side just wants everything to be over and done with :cry::cry:hope u are all well and I really do appreciate your support,god bless,xxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks ladies,well nothing happening today,still so tired and running to the loo and boobs hurt so think It will be a while,one side of me wants to hang on to the time I have with beanie and the other side just wants everything to be over and done with :cry::cry:hope u are all well and I really do appreciate your support,god bless,xxxxxxxxxxx

lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am still hanging in there,had a lovely day at the beach ,picnic and kids in their swimwear ,was lovely to sit and forget about everything for a while :hugs:I will not give up hope till the very end,and wen that time comes I will have to deal with it,am ok thou so please don't worry for me and please keep posting and tell me how u are all doing ,I love to hear your ups and downs,please don't worry about upsetting me cos u won't,hope u are all getting fat and happy,love u all,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Glad you had a nice day at the beach and managed to put your worries to one side for a few hours :hugs: Remember you're in my prayers always :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Glad you had a nice day at the beach and managed to put your worries to one side for a few hours :hugs: Remember you're in my prayers always :hugs:

Thank u lovely,don't know wot I wud do without u ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx got a nice red face at the beach and kids had a blast ,my youngest aged6 just loves to sit in the sea for hours,bless her ,have To really watch her as she's a redhead ,and gets burnt easily ,how are u ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Just patiently waiting for either AF to arrive on 8 July or to test on 10 July :) Nothing exciting going on with me :)


----------



## Ruth2307

Thanks for the update. Sounds like you had a lovely day - just what you needed. :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:



Desperado167 said:


> Am still hanging in there,had a lovely day at the beach ,picnic and kids in their swimwear ,was lovely to sit and forget about everything for a while :hugs:I will not give up hope till the very end,and wen that time comes I will have to deal with it,am ok thou so please don't worry for me and please keep posting and tell me how u are all doing ,I love to hear your ups and downs,please don't worry about upsetting me cos u won't,hope u are all getting fat and happy,love u all,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth2307 said:


> Thanks for the update. Sounds like you had a lovely day - just what you needed. :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Hope you're doing ok Ruth :hugs: I keep you in my prayers too x


----------



## unnamed

Lovely to hear from you Desperado- I am glad you had a good day. 

DS had a 'water fun day' with cubs today- he had a ball, spent more time in the water than on a boat/ raft etc and the weather was great!


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Lovely to hear from you Desperado- I am glad you had a good day.
> 
> DS had a 'water fun day' with cubs today- he had a ball, spent more time in the water than on a boat/ raft etc and the weather was great!

Great to hear,hope the good weather continues ,will save me a fortune being able to go to the beach every day instead of shopping or movies ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

Desperado167 said:


> Am still hanging in there,had a lovely day at the beach ,picnic and kids in their swimwear ,was lovely to sit and forget about everything for a while :hugs:I will not give up hope till the very end,and wen that time comes I will have to deal with it,am ok thou so please don't worry for me and please keep posting and tell me how u are all doing ,I love to hear your ups and downs,please don't worry about upsetting me cos u won't,hope u are all getting fat and happy,love u all,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Despie, just wanted to tell you that you have been on my mind a lot and you are in my prayers as well. Sending you lots and lots of big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Awwwwww,thank u Beachcomber,that's so nice of you ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Hi Despie! :wave: Glad to see you back here....You were missed.....:friends:


----------



## Desperado167

Thank you indigo :hugs:,still no sign of nothing,so fed up but trying to stay strong as I can't do anything to change it ,such lovely weather ,making the most of it as dh will be working all week,will def be joining u back on the ttc board as I can't give up on something I so desperately want:cry::cry: ,at the minute my desire to have another child strongly outweighs the fear of having another miscarriage ,maybe one day I won't have the strength to go on but at the minute I do and just can't and won't give up.luckily ATM dh is behind me but I do worry if this mc is difficult he will change his mind,just need to stay strong,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> Thank u all for your lovely messages,I feel worse today than yesterday,think the reality of it all has just hit me and I feel like I have been run over by a bus,no matter how many times u have been thru this u are still hit with an unbearable sadness and emptiness,I just feel so alone,:cry::cry::cry:Sarah I had been holding it all together until I read your post and then I just broke,its wot I needed,:hugs:I collapsed and dh wanted to get the doctor for me ,I think I need to cry for a long time,am always trying to put on a brave front ,think it's due to the physical and sexual abuse I suffered as a child :cry:Thank u all for being here for me and I hope I haven't upset any of you lovely pregnant ladies as I love u all and wish only the best for you,I hope u don't mind me being here for a while ,I just don't have the strength to leave yet ,will try and update soon,please don't worry ,I will be ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

wanted to check and see how you are, Im sorry my post made you break down but like you say perhaps thats what you needed....get it all out, dont hold back. you really have touched so many people on here ... here I am sitting here with tears in my eyes for someone I havent ever met. life is so unfair and I am wishing with every bone in my body to whatever god or guardian angel is listening that you never have to go through this again :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Lyvid said:


> It's like how I miss the TTC boards but I don't want to post on there too often, feel like I'm flaunting my pg

please dont think that, none of the regulars would feel that way. I feel sad when people get their bfps and we dont hear from them again. I dont come in this section much as Ive never been pregnant so cant share any of the discussions, so would love any of you to come see us in the TTC folder whenever you get a chance. 
:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sarah,:hugs::hugs:Tried to send u a pm but your inbox was full,:haha:will try again later,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lyvid

Desperado :hugs: Glad you're having lovely weather and are able to enjoy it! 

Sarah :hugs: Thank you! That really means a lot! Will be around more in a few days, busy weekend here just popping on to see how Desperado was doing. 

Hope all the Americans have a fun and safe Fourth celebration planned! We're off to bbq at my parents tomorrow! (Quite ironic really seeing as how they, and I, are English LOL!) Might see the parade if we can get our butts out of bed early enough and the big city of Huntington Beach fireworks display at the beach in the evening.


----------



## Macwooly

Happy 4th July to all the US ladies :happydance:

Lots of :hugs: for any ladies needing one:hugs:

Lots of sticky thoughts for all :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Thanks Mac. I need one today. :cry:



Macwooly said:


> Happy 4th July to all the US ladies :happydance:
> 
> Lots of :hugs: for any ladies needing one:hugs:
> 
> Lots of sticky thoughts for all :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Awww Ruth,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:::hugs::hugs::hugs: Lyvid,thank u so much for thinking of me,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Still nothing today and am just gonna do a picnic and take the kids to the park ,am glad I didn't tell anyone I was preg as I wud hate to venture out and have to explain to everyone ,have a great day everyone,love u all sooooo much,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kosh

here's another one from me: :hugs:



Ruth2307 said:


> Thanks Mac. I need one today. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Happy 4th July to all the US ladies :happydance:
> 
> Lots of :hugs: for any ladies needing one:hugs:
> 
> Lots of sticky thoughts for all :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Awww Ruth,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:::hugs::hugs::hugs: Lyvid,thank u so much for thinking of me,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Still nothing today and am just gonna do a picnic and take the kids to the park ,am glad I didn't tell anyone I was preg as I wud hate to venture out and have to explain to everyone ,have a great day everyone,love u all sooooo much,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

picnic with the kids sounds nice, enjoy it!
lots of :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## unnamed

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
To both Ruth and Desperado


----------



## herbie

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
to you both:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Morning Ladies:flower:
How are you all today?? :hugs::hugs: to you all!!!
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Well no cramps or bleeding ,will find out on Thursday wot is happening ,am praying for a Miracle but prepared for the worst ,seashells,how's things with u lovely?how's everyone else?xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Well no cramps or bleeding ,will find out on Thursday wot is happening ,am praying for a Miracle but prepared for the worst ,seashells,how's things with u lovely?how's everyone else?xxxxxxxxx

I too am praying everything is ok with you on Thurs:hugs::hugs:
I have been feeling bit down and fed up last few days although i do feel guilty feeling this way when others are going through much worse.I am having trouble dealing with constant tiredness and lack of interest in anything.Everything is such an effort, hopefully it will pass soon...:shrug:
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

SeaShells said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Well no cramps or bleeding ,will find out on Thursday wot is happening ,am praying for a Miracle but prepared for the worst ,seashells,how's things with u lovely?how's everyone else?xxxxxxxxx
> 
> I too am praying everything is ok with you on Thurs:hugs::hugs:
> I have been feeling bit down and fed up last few days although i do feel guilty feeling this way when others are going through much worse.I am having trouble dealing with constant tiredness and lack of interest in anything.Everything is such an effort, hopefully it will pass soon...:shrug:
> xxxxClick to expand...

Think we all need some hugs,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,not long now till u are over the first trimester then hopefully u will feel much better,hope u feel better soon lovely,xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado167 said:


> SeaShells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Well no cramps or bleeding ,will find out on Thursday wot is happening ,am praying for a Miracle but prepared for the worst ,seashells,how's things with u lovely?how's everyone else?xxxxxxxxx
> 
> I too am praying everything is ok with you on Thurs:hugs::hugs:
> I have been feeling bit down and fed up last few days although i do feel guilty feeling this way when others are going through much worse.I am having trouble dealing with constant tiredness and lack of interest in anything.Everything is such an effort, hopefully it will pass soon...:shrug:
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Think we all need some hugs,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,not long now till u are over the first trimester then hopefully u will feel much better,hope u feel better soon lovely,xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and more :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for us all!!!!
xxxx


----------



## lynlouc

Hi lovely ladies hope you dont mind me joining in this thread but its lovely to see some familiar names on here , Your all a good few weeks infront of me so i will be watching your stories with great interest , At the mo i have no symptoms and it all feels alittle unreal but im sure this will change ,,, Good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BeachComber

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Well no cramps or bleeding ,will find out on Thursday wot is happening ,am praying for a Miracle but prepared for the worst ,seashells,how's things with u lovely?how's everyone else?xxxxxxxxx


Hi Despie, saying a prayer for you for Thursday!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

lynlouc said:


> Hi lovely ladies hope you dont mind me joining in this thread but its lovely to see some familiar names on here , Your all a good few weeks infront of me so i will be watching your stories with great interest , At the mo i have no symptoms and it all feels alittle unreal but im sure this will change ,,, Good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Welcome and Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

lynlouc said:


> Hi lovely ladies hope you dont mind me joining in this thread but its lovely to see some familiar names on here , Your all a good few weeks infront of me so i will be watching your stories with great interest , At the mo i have no symptoms and it all feels alittle unreal but im sure this will change ,,, Good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Hun,off course we don't mind,well done on your bfp,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kosh

BeachComber said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Well no cramps or bleeding ,will find out on Thursday wot is happening ,am praying for a Miracle but prepared for the worst ,seashells,how's things with u lovely?how's everyone else?xxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Hi Despie, saying a prayer for you for Thursday!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

and me!!
will be thinking of youon thursday :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thank u kosh,really appreciate the loving support,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

praying everythings ok on thursday hun:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie just a few :hugs: and to say I'm thinking of you and hoping you get some answers tomorrow :hugs::hugs:

Still praying for a little miracle to be occurring too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie just a few :hugs: and to say I'm thinking of you and hoping you get some answers tomorrow :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Still praying for a little miracle to be occurring too :hugs::hugs:

Wooly,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Finding it so hard today ,think because tomorrow is so definite,having a nice cup of tea and a curly wurly for breakfast ,not very healthy but I need it,feel a cold coming on and am feeling sorry for myself,but I will be ok,take care everyone,have a great day,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Can't go wrong with a Curly Wurly :D :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> praying everythings ok on thursday hun:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Thank you lovely,hope u are doing ok,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

I love curly wurlys. I think its a perfect breakfast, especially when your feeling so anxious. Much love coming your way despie, thinking of you. xx


----------



## unnamed

Desperado- Praying for a positive outcome tomorrow for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Desperado, I'm in lurking mode after a trying time this past weekend, but I needed to get on here and wish you tons of luck and hugs for tomorrow. I pray for a miracle but if that is not be be, then i pray for peace for you and the strength to try again soon.

much love and hugs


----------



## Macwooly

Despie, you're in my thoughts and prayers and hoping you get some resolution and peace with tomorrow's scan :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good luck Desperado!!! Wishing for good news tomorrow...


----------



## Ruth2307

Despie - I'm with you in spirit tomorrow. All the very best. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

good luck today sweetie:hugs:
i"m praying all goes well for you hunni and they"ve got it wrong:hugs::hugs:
thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SeaShells

Desperado:hugs: Thinking of you today and praying you get the news you wish and deserve. Tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Thinking of you today Despie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Thinking of you today Despie :hugs::hugs:

Me too xXx :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I know many of you are wondering how Desperado is.

She has updated on this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/666145-no-hope-its-all-over.html :nope:

Hope no-one minds me adding the link.

Despie if you see this hope you don't mind :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Thanks macwooly - I've been wondering how things went all day - so so so so so sad :(


----------



## Macwooly

My heart breaks thinking of her and her situation :nope:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Macwooly said:


> My heart breaks thinking of her and her situation :nope:

I know - I shed a tear when I read the update, I so hoped it would go well. Amazing how much you feel for the ladies on here... all I want is each and every one of the over 35s I met through my TTC time to have a successful pregnancy :cry:


----------



## Garnet

Still no news??? Just checking in on Desp.


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet said:


> Still no news??? Just checking in on Desp.

She's updated on a thread called no hope it's all over in the TTC over 35s section. There is a link in my earlier post :(


----------



## oldbirdni

Hi I'm a newbie just wanted to say hi to everyone who's posting on here . I've just found out i'm 4.5 weeks pregnant after two years of trying . Have three older kids 18,16,15 so about to start again , would love bump buddies due March 2012 , in need of some positive jibes please as so much negative stuff online i'm now a wreck . 
babydust to all xx


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hello- :flower::flower: *Ruth,macwooly,Indigo,Kosh,Herbie,beachcomber,Lyvid,lynlouc,seashells,NMG,Mellybelle,unnamed,storm1jet2,* Hope I didn't forget anyone!!!!! *Desperado*- I'm so sorry!!!! I have been away for a little bit and am so sad to hear what has happened. You are such a sweet, caring & loving person and I'm sending big hugs your way.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Ruth2307

oldbirdni said:


> Hi I'm a newbie just wanted to say hi to everyone who's posting on here . I've just found out i'm 4.5 weeks pregnant after two years of trying . Have three older kids 18,16,15 so about to start again , would love bump buddies due March 2012 , in need of some positive jibes please as so much negative stuff online i'm now a wreck .
> babydust to all xx

Congratulations on your pregnancy. :flower:

I hope everything goes well for you. Can I just clarify what you mean by 'negative stuff online'?


----------



## Glowstar

Well ladies.....it looks like I might be back...AGAIN!!! 

OK so MC on the 17th June at 6 weeks and D&C with blood transfusion on 18th June.....no AF since.

I am totally crapping myself!!! I have felt weird for a couple of days....neck ache for about 4 days and swear my nipples are like they were when they were pregnant..even other half commented that they looked like saucers!! So I go to the shops this afternoon and wander into poundland and pick up some HPT's for the next time we are seriously trying...2 for a £1...strip tests 25miu sensitivity. Great for a POAS addict.

So I get home at 4.00pm and decide to go to the loo.....only 9dpo and pee'd in a cup....I know...bad girl right!!! so I dip the cheapie strip and sit on the loo watching the dye run through it and I swear I see a faint line remember just over a week ago I did a 10miu IC to make sure I had def ovulated and the HCG was completely out my system and got a complete stark white BFN. I had a couple of digi's in the draw....so decided what the hell put yourself out of your misery...will say 'not pregnant', other test is prob an evap etc etc...this is what I got...

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/9dpo25miu160711-1.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/digi9dpo16711.jpg


----------



## Macwooly

Glowstar said:


> Well ladies.....it looks like I might be back...AGAIN!!!
> 
> OK so MC on the 17th June at 6 weeks and D&C with blood transfusion on 18th June.....no AF since.
> 
> I am totally crapping myself!!! I have felt weird for a couple of days....neck ache for about 4 days and swear my nipples are like they were when they were pregnant..even other half commented that they looked like saucers!! So I go to the shops this afternoon and wander into poundland and pick up some HPT's for the next time we are seriously trying...2 for a £1...strip tests 25miu sensitivity. Great for a POAS addict.
> 
> So I get home at 4.00pm and decide to go to the loo.....only 9dpo and pee'd in a cup....I know...bad girl right!!! so I dip the cheapie strip and sit on the loo watching the dye run through it and I swear I see a faint line remember just over a week ago I did a 10miu IC to make sure I had def ovulated and the HCG was completely out my system and got a complete stark white BFN. I had a couple of digi's in the draw....so decided what the hell put yourself out of your misery...will say 'not pregnant', other test is prob an evap etc etc...this is what I got...
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/9dpo25miu160711-1.jpg
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/digi9dpo16711.jpg

OMG and congratulations :thumbup: Really praying & hoping that this is going to be a super sticky bean and wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Mellybelle

Holy crap Glow! I think youre pregnant again!!! congratulations!!!!


----------



## herbie

massive congrats Glowie xxx good to see you back xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Omg glowie,am crying tears of happiness for u ,well done Hun,praying this is a super duper sticky bean Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

OMG!!! Congratulations!:happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Oh Glowstar - that is brilliant! Have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Omi

Ive already posted elsewhere, but heck you cant have too much of a good thing; Big congrats and super sticky :dust: Mrs!!!


----------



## kosh

already posted in your other thread but anyway - congratsssssss!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Wow kosh just realised your 16 weeks now ,nearly half way there,bloody fabulous,well done mrs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats Glow and Kosh!


----------



## Indigo77

Despie...Missed u today...hope you're ok....


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Wow kosh just realised your 16 weeks now ,nearly half way there,bloody fabulous,well done mrs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks indigo, thanks despie, i know, i can't believe it myself!!!

hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just dropping by to wish u all the best and to let u know I am still keeping an eye on u all ,love and prayers ,miss u all loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Just dropping by to wish u all the best and to let u know I am still keeping an eye on u all ,love and prayers ,miss u all loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

miss you loads too Despie :(
are you gonna try again hunni? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
how you feeling at the moment? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just dropping by to wish u all the best and to let u know I am still keeping an eye on u all ,love and prayers ,miss u all loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> miss you loads too Despie :(
> are you gonna try again hunni? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> how you feeling at the moment? xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I am gonna try again Hun and I ain't giving up till I have my little bundle ,am gonna get fit and fertile,lol,am feeling ok today ,how's u ,scan must be soon Hun?xxxxx


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just dropping by to wish u all the best and to let u know I am still keeping an eye on u all ,love and prayers ,miss u all loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> miss you loads too Despie :(
> are you gonna try again hunni? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> how you feeling at the moment? xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am gonna try again Hun and I ain't giving up till I have my little bundle ,am gonna get fit and fertile,lol,am feeling ok today ,how's u ,scan must be soon Hun?xxxxxClick to expand...

had a scan last week and all was well wiith baby
apart from the bleed has got bigger :( so my m/w has booked me in with my consultant today xxx hopefully she has got a few more answers :)
my m/w couldn"t believe they didn"t organise a follow up appt
so hopefully i"ll get another scan to make sure all is ok :) xxxx


----------



## herbie

glad your gonna try again hunni :)
you will get there in the end :) i just know you will:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks herbie,:hugs::hugs:hope everything works out for u lovely,let me know please,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks herbie,:hugs::hugs:hope everything works out for u lovely,let me know please,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

l will hunni:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

herbie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> herbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just dropping by to wish u all the best and to let u know I am still keeping an eye on u all ,love and prayers ,miss u all loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> miss you loads too Despie :(
> are you gonna try again hunni? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> how you feeling at the moment? xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am gonna try again Hun and I ain't giving up till I have my little bundle ,am gonna get fit and fertile,lol,am feeling ok today ,how's u ,scan must be soon Hun?xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> had a scan last week and all was well wiith baby
> apart from the bleed has got bigger :( so my m/w has booked me in with my consultant today xxx hopefully she has got a few more answers :)
> my m/w couldn"t believe they didn"t organise a follow up appt
> so hopefully i"ll get another scan to make sure all is ok :) xxxxClick to expand...

glad all is well with baby! Please keep us posted on how it goes with your consultant!


----------



## herbie

everything went ok at the hospital
the cons said that no matter how big the bleed gets it will just get absorbed
so they aren"t concerned at all
booked my section date 18th jan xxx seems like ages away!!!


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> everything went ok at the hospital
> the cons said that no matter how big the bleed gets it will just get absorbed
> so they aren"t concerned at all
> booked my section date 18th jan xxx seems like ages away!!!

That is wonderful news honey,am sure u are super happy ,that's only 26 weeks away ,bring it on ,great everything's working out for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hello everyone :hi::hi::hi::hi:I miss u guys all so much and am dying to know how u are all doing ,please update me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Af arrived for the first since my loss so hope to be up and running soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mabythistime

Desperado167 said:


> Hello everyone :hi::hi::hi::hi:I miss u guys all so much and am dying to know how u are all doing ,please update me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Af arrived for the first since my loss so hope to be up and running soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Never thought I'd say this...but congrats on AF coming:haha:

Doing fine this end. Waiting for you to join us :happydance: 

Loads of babydust to you!!!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Mabythistime said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :hi::hi::hi::hi:I miss u guys all so much and am dying to know how u are all doing ,please update me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Af arrived for the first since my loss so hope to be up and running soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Never thought I'd say this...but congrats on AF coming:haha:
> 
> Doing fine this end. Waiting for you to join us :happydance:
> 
> Loads of babydust to you!!!!!:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Aww thanks huni ,how far on are u now?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry just noticed u are ten weeks ,yeah ,xxxxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hey Desp - thats good about AF, a close friend of mine only had one AF in between her loss and her current pregnancy and she is only a few weeks behind me.... You are back on track girl - have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk thanks Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How are you ,did u have your scan?xxxxxxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Desperado167 said:


> Awk thanks Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How are you ,did u have your scan?xxxxxxxx

I sure did - all well so far - everything present and correct, even though junior didn't really want to play and I was jiggled and wiggled all over the place so they could check the little ones heart. Baby is kicking like crazy now - makes it real now! :happydance: So excited with this being both our first - there will be some changes when junior arrives!


----------

